# Supercell and Nytol's Strength and Power Journal



## supercell

So here we have it then, the journal to end all journals.

I know about as much about power lifting as Matt knows about bodybuilding so I am about as useful as a chocolate fireguard with this one. So Matt, you are in charge mate.

The plan is to get back to basics. 3 days a week lifting with 4 days off a week....Music to my ears. Lots of rest, lots of food and hopefully some impressive lifts to boot.

My plan is now to take some time out of competing and come back to the stage in 2010, hopefully at the Ironman, so in the mean time it's all about 'off' seson and setting some workable and realistic goals.

If things go to plan then I may well enter a power lifting show in the spring/summer next year to quench my competitive streak and also keep me occupied in a year without competition (which I have never done)

We are fully motivated and ready to rock. I am coming back well from my lightest competitive weight for 3 years and although I will be training naturally for the forseeable future, I know that I can still progress with diligent dieting and maximising supplementation.

Having never really trained for strength, apart from about 8 weeks early last year, I am filled with anticipation and excitement as to the potential lifts.

My targets are as follows:-

1. Squat 240kgs

2. Deadlift 280kgs

3. Bench 180kgs

These will be all performed at a bodyweight of no more than 90kgs or 14st 2lbs as I dont want my off season weight climbing too much next year and I plan on staying lean in readiness for 2010.

Matt's target weights are as follows:-

1. Squat (front) 180kgs x3

2. Deadlift 317.5kgs

3. Bench 227.5kgs

These will be performed at a bodyweight of no more than 110kgs I am assuming but I'll let Matt correct me if this is not correct.

All lifts are 'raw' lifts without straps, suits etc but i do use a belt on squats. So basically just chalk!!!

Any questions fire away.

We start tomorrow morning at 9.30am with back and deadlifts....lets av it!!!

J


----------



## Incredible Bulk

proud to be the first poster in here!

good luck fella!


----------



## TH0R

:thumb :Looking forward to this


----------



## Beklet

No questions yet but will be watching with interest - I want to simplify my routine a lot! :laugh:


----------



## Scottswald

subscribed!!!!!


----------



## The_Kernal

Bring on 9.30 bro. Subbed already. :thumb:


----------



## supercell

Forgot to say, we will be filming most training sessions too. :thumb:


----------



## The_Kernal

supercell said:


> Forgot to say, we will be filming most sessions too. :thumb:


"Open door for gay comments" lol

Will look forward to that james, could do with some tips for my off season, im competing this sunday then thats it for 6months..


----------



## supercell

supercell said:


> Forgot to say, we will be filming most *training *sessions too. :thumb:


Far more appropriate. 

Good luck with the comp BTW:thumbup1:

J


----------



## Marsbar

Look forward to this one. Are you going to be totally clean (no gear, gh, slin) or just AAs free?


----------



## donggle

will be following this, goodluck


----------



## BabyYoYo

Will be following this one, should be good...

Show us all how it's done boys!

xxx


----------



## The_Kernal

supercell said:


> Far more appropriate.
> 
> Good luck with the comp BTW:thumbup1:
> 
> J


thanks, its the NAC manchester. 2nd comp 1st season.

Congrats on the pro card, very well earnt. All the best. kevin


----------



## ba baracuss

This will be a good read.

Pleasantly surprised to see that someone of your level can gain without gear.


----------



## Bulldog77

Hahaha feel there may be a few puking sessions on film


----------



## Nytol

Well the camera is charged, new memory card in place, I even ate some food yesterday in honour of the journal, (may even get some sleep too mg: ).

James is correct, all my lifts will be at a BW of 110kg or less, I shall weigh after I complete a target lift, to give an accurate strength to weight idea, but am far happier at a lean 110kg than a softer 120kg.

If all goes well I may do the Spring PL show too, go for the BPC Raw British Bench record, which I think stands at 205 or 210kg, (U 110kg class).

Let the games begin


----------



## Guest

Nytol said:


> James is correct, all my lifts will be at a BW of 110kg or less, I shall weigh after I complete a target lift, to give an accurate strength to weight idea, but am far happier at a lean 110kg than a softer 120kg.
> 
> If all goes well I may do the Spring PL show too, go for the BPC Raw British Bench record, which I think stands at 205 or 210kg, (U 110kg class).
> 
> Let the games begin


 Did you lose weight mate? Thought you were around 250lb these days, did you feel too fat only having a six pack did you have to drop a few lb and get the 8 pack out:lol:

Looking forward to reading this, hopefully its smooth sailing and you both hit your goals especially that 317.5kg deadlift as it seems like you have been aiming for that kind of a goal for a while now.


----------



## MXD

This is a fuking mentally amazing idea!

Kudos lads! This journal will be the bomb! James your physique I think will take on a new dimention with the added strength... wow this is gonna be interesting!

Lol I'm exited


----------



## Nytol

Con said:


> Did you lose weight mate? Thought you were around 250lb these days, did you feel too fat only having a six pack did you have to drop a few lb and get the 8 pack out:lol:
> 
> Looking forward to reading this, hopefully its smooth sailing and you both hit your goals especially that 317.5kg deadlift *as it seems like you have been aiming for that kind of a goal for a while now.*


Your not wrong there mate, been far too long, and the problems in getting there have never actually been to do with the Deadlift itself, which is even more irritating.

Once that is out of the way, then a triple bodyweight one is next, which has been a goal since I started training.

I've been around 240-245lb since I dieted from 260lbs, even though I had abs at 260, looking back I was soft, and felt too heavy.

If I happen to add some good weight, yet stay as lean, with more consistent training and eating then I certainly will not be too sad about it


----------



## supercell

With Matt eating is key, although he always seemed lift more after not eating the day before and being up all night with his little 'un. Work that out. I think I ate at breakfast what Matt had all day!!!!

I always feel a little lost with my training prior to a show and I know Matt is the master of infrequent training when I'm not in the groove so to speak. So with us both fired up and injury free at the moment we have a great run into xmas over the next 5-6 weeks before th proper stuff starts after!!!

J


----------



## supercell

Marsbar said:


> Look forward to this one. Are you going to be totally clean (no gear, gh, slin) or just AAs free?


Totally clean doesn't really sit well with me

I am currently running a fairly aggresive pct which will run for around 8-10 weeks as well as some peptides thrown into the mix too.

But yes androgens and anabolics are out, Matt has to have some kind of perceived advantage:whistling: apart from the extra 25kg in bodyweight, but I'm working on that one, I am up 12lbs today from monday:thumb:

J


----------



## supercell

Friday 14th Novemeber.

No fcuking about with Breakfast today and the first day with no cardio prior to it...I need all the glycogen I have!!!

100g oats

50g granola

30g raisins

30g cashew nuts

70g whey

250ml semi skimmed milk

1 peice wholewheat toast with peanut butter

1 double serving of MP Pulse

4 NOX MP capsules

That should do it, either that or it will come up again in around 90 mins time.

I feel so volumised today that I actually cant bend my arms, you know that time after a show when brushing your teeth causes your arm to pump up and split your t-shirt. I love all of that except the 'turtle shell' stomach that goes with it. Oh well, last time I'll be feeling this rebound for a while!!

J


----------



## Galtonator

Goos stuff Mr L this should be very interesting


----------



## xzx

supercell said:


> My targets are as follows:-
> 
> 1. Squat 240kgs
> 
> 2. Deadlift 280kgs
> 
> 3. Bench 180kgs
> 
> Matt's target weights are as follows:-
> 
> 1. Squat (front) 180kgs x3
> 
> 2. Deadlift 317.5kgs
> 
> 3. Bench 227.5kgs
> 
> J


Supercell, whats yours and matts current form, how far do you need to go to achieve this?


----------



## Tall

Nytol said:


> Well the camera is charged, new memory card in place, I even ate some food yesterday in honour of the journal, (may even get some sleep too mg: ).
> 
> James is correct, all my lifts will be at a BW of 110kg or less, I shall weigh after I complete a target lift, to give an accurate strength to weight idea, but am far happier at a lean 110kg than a softer 120kg.
> 
> If all goes well I may do the Spring PL show too, go for the BPC Raw British Bench record, which I think stands at 205 or 210kg, (U 110kg class).
> 
> Let the games begin


@NightNurse - does the BPC state their raw records? Qualifying totals for the British aren't stated as equipped or unequipped, as equipped is assumed.

I'd like to think that you and James took some inspiration from my journal, which, in my mind, was the first true strength journal on UKM - it's just a shame I'm not very strong! PMSL :thumb:

@SuperCell - I think a 700kg raw total at U90kg would get you an invite to the British if you could replicate those lifts at a BPC comp. Imagine what you could get in Double Ply PL gear!


----------



## pastanchicken

Excellent idea, shall be keeping tabs on this one, good luck fellas!


----------



## TH0R

supercell said:


> Friday 14th Novemeber.
> 
> 100g oats
> 
> 50g granola
> 
> 30g raisins
> 
> 30g cashew nuts
> 
> 70g whey
> 
> 250ml semi skimmed milk
> 
> 1 peice wholewheat toast with peanut butter
> 
> 1 double serving of MP Pulse
> 
> 4 NOX MP capsules
> 
> J


Is that your starter:confused1: Whats for breakfast

Have a good one today:thumb:


----------



## Rebus

This should be a good read to follow James. Will you also be listing a planned diet, although being off season i know alot can be added/changed daily.

In relation to this comment by you:-

Totally clean doesn't really sit well with me  ........ Will you be running anything at all as being natural for a period would you expect to reach your targets....a mighty quest for sure


----------



## Nytol

Tall said:


> @NightNurse - does the BPC state their raw records? Qualifying totals for the British aren't stated as equipped or unequipped, as equipped is assumed.


I do not think they are on the web site, (which is a bit poor really), but they do have a Raw bench record, I saw Danny break it with 205 or 210, and have not heard of anyone breaking it since.

Qualifying totals are not a concern really, I've no interest in equipped lifting, I prefer to be strong, not learn how to make a suit or shirt do more work for me.


----------



## Spartan301

James, do you think this type of training will affect your overall shape when it comes time to compete again?

Will the idea of competing in 2010 play into how you approach the powerlifting or is it a total switch of focus for you for the next year or so.


----------



## LOCUST

Wicked lads be watching this one for sure !!


----------



## ZAXXXXX

This is going to be the one to watch, hope it all goes well and it'll be intresting to see far you get. :thumb:


----------



## gym rat

awesome, cant wait for the updates


----------



## Porky Pie

Can you rename this thread - Ginger and Shorty II

Please, just for me....


----------



## Nytol

Can we stop talking crap about natural dieting please, this is about lifting heavy @rse weights 

James wont be dieting for over a year, and I imagine his natural status would have probably been revoked by then, (certainly will if I have anything to do with it), so the subject is null and void.


----------



## Spartan301

Have you got a time frame for reaching the specified goals? or just see what happens?


----------



## Nytol

Spartan301 said:


> Have you got a time frame for reaching the specified goals? or just see what happens?


Just see what happens mate, the goals are just targets for short/mid term motivation, once they are reached, new goals will be set.


----------



## Tall

BUMP for some actual training


----------



## ghostdog

this is gonna be a wicked read!

'ave it lads:rockon:


----------



## hertderg

So how did the session go today lads ?


----------



## METAL

Great stuff Nytol. Be good to see you get that record. I'm fairly sure you're right. Danny did it at the uk open we were at didn't he? Think it was 205 but may well have been 210. Sorry, i'm sure someone's already asked, but i've not read the whole thread. Why the front squats bud? Is it your knees do i remember you saying?


----------



## cardio sux

wow!!! ... just found this.. good luck with your goals lads


----------



## supercell

The session.

The breakfast was done, the NOX was kickin in and then got stuck in fcuking traffic jam so was late!!!

We started on deads off 6 inch blocks.

My weights were as follows:-

1x6 150

1x3 190

1x3 210

1x2 230

1x5 190 off floor.

First time deadlifting for around 7 months and off blocks felt weird but fcuk me, my back was pumped!!

Next was weighted chins

1x8 bodyweight

1x3 20kgs

1x6 10kgs






1x12 bodyweight

By now I was SO pumped from the 2 exercises, something I hadn't experienced for months.

I was buzzing tho, first session back and felt good and strong. Next week will be better tho for sure.

My back today is in bits, sore from top to bottom. Perhaps more worrying was that I was 85.4kgs yesterday, this morning I am 88.1kgs .....WTF!!!! Yesterday was the first day of having over 150g of carbs, in fact I think I had around 400g....back to low carbs today but staying with my brother here in Durham this weekend its gonna be a hard ask....Beef Wellington tonight!!

I'll let Nytol fill you in with his lifts.

Until monday.........................And Squats!!!!!

J


----------



## Nytol

My lower back is in agony, lol, cant bend over sore, 

Deadlift off 6" Blocks

150kg x 5

190kg x 3

230kg x 3

270kg x 3

302.5kg x 2 (305 counting the collars).

Felt awkward pulling from a different height, but hit the lower back really well.

Chins

BW x 8

+ 20kg x 4

+ 40kg x 4+1 Partial






+ 30kg x 4+1 Partial, Drop weight, BW x 6/7+1 Partial.

EZ Bar Curls

40kg x 5

50kg x 3

60kg x 5+1 Cheat rep






DB Hammer Curls

25kg x 8+1 Partial

Good session, last week I pulled 290kg from the floor, after deadlifting only about 4 times in the last few months, which is only 10kg off my PB.

The 305kg did not feel heavy in my hands, grip was no issue, I held it at lock out for a good few seconds.

That was a good physical and psychological start.


----------



## Nytol

METAL said:


> Great stuff Nytol. Be good to see you get that record. I'm fairly sure you're right. Danny did it at the uk open we were at didn't he? Think it was 205 but may well have been 210. Sorry, i'm sure someone's already asked, but i've not read the whole thread. Why the front squats bud? Is it your knees do i remember you saying?


It was definitely at Lee's gym in Birmingham, but I cant remember if it was the Open or the Teams event that he last benched raw, I see him at the gym sometimes, I shall ask.

Front squats because so far they are all good on my knees, where as back squats do aggravate them.

At some point I shall probably set aside a day and have a go at some back squats for a single, once I build up some quad strength with the front squats, but I'm never going to be a good squatter.


----------



## greg fear

great thread looking forward to this one


----------



## hilly

looks like a good plan lads. those are some heavy lifts ill be keeping and eye on this to pick up pointers from you 2.


----------



## s4m

Just been reading throught this thread, sorry to sound stupid but can someone explain what a raw lift is when associated with a bench press :confused1:


----------



## jjb1

no added help like bench shirts ect

just you and the bar


----------



## supercell

Spartan301 said:


> James, do you think this type of training will affect your overall shape when it comes time to compete again?
> 
> Will the idea of competing in 2010 play into how you approach the powerlifting or is it a total switch of focus for you for the next year or so.


Yes, definately in a positive way. Thicker and denser especially front to back and also in the legs (quad sweep and hamstring hang).

Working with Neil this year has taught me that 'overall' shape especially waist size and midsection is 95% to do with diet and supplementation as well as the amount of androgens and GH you put in. Take these out and I have no issues to concern me.

It is a total switch of focus for this next year but obviously 2010 is there in the back of my mind and I will bring in a more complete physique as a result of what we are doing now and will continue to do next year.

J


----------



## pitbull1436114521

supercell said:


> Working with Neil this year has taught me that 'overall' shape especially waist size and midsection is 95% to do with diet and supplementation as well as the amount of androgens and GH you put in. Take these out and I have no issues to concern me.
> 
> J


Interesting comment J

How do you find diet/supplement changes have help ?

Also as for Androgen and GH dosages you were never a high dosing of either going from previous posts does this mean you are lowering your doses or keeping them at a set level, and how about anabolics ?

Cheers bro

S


----------



## Tall

Nytol said:


> Deadlift off 6" Blocks
> 
> 150kg x 5
> 
> 190kg x 3
> 
> 230kg x 3
> 
> 270kg x 3
> 
> 302.5kg x 2 (305 counting the collars).


@NightLight - is that you stood on 6" blocks? Or the weights on 6" Blocks?


----------



## supercell

pitbull said:


> Interesting comment J
> 
> How do you find diet/supplement changes have help ?
> 
> Also as for Androgen and GH dosages you were never a high dosing of either going from previous posts does this mean you are lowering your doses or keeping them at a set level, and how about anabolics ?
> 
> Cheers bro
> 
> S


They keep the midesction far less distended in my case anyway. Its not a question of lowering original doses because I am not using at all now. PCT for the next 10 weeks, then let my body adapt to its natural status.

No anabolics either BTW and it will stay that way for the forseeable.

J


----------



## supercell

Tall said:


> @NightLight - is that you stood on 6" blocks? Or the weights on 6" Blocks?


Weights on 6" wooden blocks, Tall

J


----------



## FATBOY

james first of all congratulations on your pro card you earned it m8 :thumb:

can i just ask you what you will be doing for hamstrings and what you consider to be the best way to train them .

thank you


----------



## supercell

Update.

Woke this morning at 89.2kgs, up around 9lbs from friday. Ankles wnt on vacation for a few hours yesterday but back today.

Breakfast was:-

100g oats

50g granola

30g raisins

70g whey

250ml semi skimmed milk

Then

2 rice cakes

1 banana

2 tablespoons peanut butter

2 teaspoons jam

Set me up a treat.

We are staying with my brother at the moment just south of Newcastle and yesterday we took a trip to a local organic farm specialising in beef, pork and lamb.

Ed is a tremendous cook and he had ordered a foot long fillet to make beef wellington. The meal last night was nothing short of incredible and I had forgotten how good pastry tasted!!

Today we are haing a relaxing morning before lunch and then setting off on the 5-6 hour trip home.

Quads tomorrow so will eat well today, saying that I am eating well every day. I just hope Matt has eaten well too, he's the only man I know who can go all day without eating and carry the sort of mass and strength he does. With my metabolism, I would be sub 70kgs in a flash!!

J


----------



## supercell

FATBOY said:


> james first of all congratulations on your pro card you earned it m8 :thumb:
> 
> can i just ask you what you will be doing for hamstrings and what you consider to be the best way to train them .
> 
> thank you


Thankyou.

Hams will be trained indirectly through deads but will also be hit by lying curls and standing curls. If we weren't doing deads then SLDL would be the staple exercise as I feel these put more mass on the hams than anything else.

I normally like a combination of 2 shortening exercises and 1 lengthening exercises. If you just do curls you may run into trouble unless you religously stretch after each hams session.

J


----------



## jjb1

supercell said:


> Update.
> 
> Woke this morning at 89.2kgs, up around 9lbs from friday. Ankles wnt on vacation for a few hours yesterday but back today.
> 
> Breakfast was:-
> 
> 100g oats
> 
> 50g granola
> 
> 30g raisins
> 
> 70g whey
> 
> 250ml semi skimmed milk
> 
> Then
> 
> 2 rice cakes
> 
> 1 banana
> 
> 2 tablespoons peanut butter
> 
> 2 teaspoons jam
> 
> Set me up a treat.
> 
> We are staying with my brother at the moment just south of Newcastle and yesterday we took a trip to a local organic farm specialising in beef, pork and lamb.
> 
> Ed is a tremendous cook and he had ordered a foot long fillet to make beef wellington. The meal last night was nothing short of incredible and I had forgotten how good pastry tasted!!
> 
> Today we are haing a relaxing morning before lunch and then setting off on the 5-6 hour trip home.
> 
> Quads tomorrow so will eat well today, saying that I am eating well every day. I just hope Matt has eaten well too, he's the only man I know who can go all day without eating and carry the sort of mass and strength he does. With my metabolism, I would be sub 70kgs in a flash!!
> 
> J


thats mental for a guy his size as you say, you would think he would eat well tbh wouldnt you


----------



## jw007

This should be an interesting thread.....

However has anyone noticed the rather apt timing????

Jw007 tears tendon completely form bone, Suddenly his strength nemesis NYTOL *BEGS* James L to start a strenght\power thread....

Jw007 out of action for months, meanwhile NYTOL coming in stealing his power mantal, without being able to do a damn thing about it:cursing: :cursing:

Anyway I digress... Good luck guys....

You know what we want....DL & squat videos:thumbup1:

I will be keeping an eye on progress, adding abuse and slander where i see fit, however currently I dont have much of a leg (or arm) to stand on given my current predicament, so i will need to pick and choose insults far more carefully PMSL


----------



## Nytol

Nice of you to drop by 'Sumo Boy', follow this closely and you will lean how to get genuinely strong, without cheating, short ROM's, or ripping muscles off the bone x


----------



## dmcc

Now girls, don't fight.

Though it feels nice to be lifting more than JW for a change..... 

(Love ya really, big guy)


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

Looking forward to reading this thread. http://www.istockphoto.com/file_closeup/business/business-concepts/6078539-man-and-house-icon.php?id=6078539]


----------



## supercell

jw007 said:


> This should be an interesting thread.....
> 
> However has anyone noticed the rather apt timing????
> 
> Jw007 tears tendon completely form bone, Suddenly his strength nemesis NYTOL *BEGS* James L to start a strenght\power thread....
> 
> Jw007 out of action for months, meanwhile NYTOL coming in stealing his power mantal, without being able to do a damn thing about it:cursing: :cursing:
> 
> Anyway I digress... Good luck guys....
> 
> You know what we want....DL & squat videos:thumbup1:
> 
> I will be keeping an eye on progress, adding abuse and slander where i see fit, however currently I dont have much of a leg (or arm) to stand on given my current predicament, so i will need to pick and choose insults far more carefully PMSL


Good to see you here JW, indeed the timing is erm...Apt!

Hope all is well; apart from not being able to train and feeling really miserable. You'll be healed in no time with the right supplementation then you can join in the fun. By then I'll probably be riddled with niggling injuries:cursing: and back to training like a gay anyway. :whistling:

J


----------



## supercell

Update.

Breakfast was the same as yesterday. Ankles are back and weight at 89.8kgs. Water is now subsiding a little; 9 months pregnant has become 7 months now, so bloat down a bit.

Lower back suprisingly OK at the moment but that will all change I am sure in a few hours time.

Looking forward to squats today but dont expect anything great; first time in months for me so small steps. 160-180kgs I'll take today then whinge all week that I have hurt my adductors.

J


----------



## DEL

Great thread! I look forward to seeing you back on the powerlifting platform soon matt. All the best with your training.


----------



## Beklet

supercell said:


> Looking forward to squats today but dont expect anything great; first time in months for me so small steps. 160-180kgs I'll take today then whinge all week that I have hurt my adductors.
> 
> J


Ah squats are my nemesis - squats for me too today, hopefully it will all go well - I always hurt my glutes lol


----------



## supercell

Monday 17th Nov

Legs.

Well first day back training legs since my shows and guest spots and apart from pumping a little blood through them, heavy or intense are 2 words I haven't heard for quite some time.

The session went as follows:-

*Squats*

1x8 60

1x6 80

1x4 105

1x4 140

1x4 160

All were performed as powerlifting rules dictate, below parallel and hams hitting calves.

I was pleased with this mainly because it is the first time I have done wide stance squats and the weight considering wasn't too bad

*Super-setting Standing leg curls/Quad ext*

3x8 with 3x15

Up to the whole stack on standing curls and No8 on quad ext.

The pump on these was ferocious and both Matt and I were finding it hard to even support our own weight.

*Calf Raises*

1x15 stack

1x20 stack plus 3x20kg plates

1x15 stack plus 5x20kg plates

Not many sets but intense again and great burn and pump but then again I get pumped just brushing my teeth and walking up the stairs at the moment.

Great session and great to be back lifting half decent weights. Today was really all about finding my feet again and easing myself back into training heavier, I am looking forward to next monday already if the soreness has subsided. Already 5 hours later I am feeling sore!!!

Chest on weds and around 7kgs up in bodyweight from last wednesday, so should get a PB on this (got to beat 140kgs from last week) then its all about working at around 80-85% of our 1RM and going from there.

Eaten well again today and Mum's cooking tonight....The joys of the off season eh?!

J


----------



## jw007

Nytol said:


> Nice of you to drop by 'Sumo Boy', follow this closely and you will lean how to get genuinely strong, without cheating, short ROM's, or ripping muscles off the bone x


I will be watching and learning with interest, during my errr rest period:thumbup1:


----------



## jw007

supercell said:


> Good to see you here JW, indeed the timing is erm...Apt!
> 
> Hope all is well; apart from not being able to train and feeling really miserable. You'll be healed in no time with the right supplementation then you can join in the fun. By then I'll probably be riddled with niggling injuries:cursing: and back to training like a gay anyway. :whistling:
> 
> J


Time im back you guys would have finished again:cursing: :cursing:

Nice squatting today J

Want some DL vids:beer:


----------



## supercell

jw007 said:


> Time im back you guys would have finished again:cursing: :cursing:
> 
> Nice squatting today J
> 
> Want some DL vids:beer:


Well it was a start.

If it's DL vids you want then you shall have them on friday my good man.

J


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538

This is an interesting thread to read i have read a bit of it while at work but i cant read it all (yet) but will do when i get back home, I LOVE THIS BOARD as it has some real good info on it and this goes to show that even some of the most experinced and busy guys on this board still document things so that people can follow and also answer any questions that people have.

Will be a good read!!!!

Nice one guys


----------



## Nytol

DEL said:


> Great thread! I look forward to seeing you back on the powerlifting platform soon matt. All the best with your training.


Thanks mate, seeing you pull huge numbers, at a similar bodyweight weight, with such ease is a real inspiration, :beer:


----------



## Nytol

Front Squats

80kg x 5

105kg x 5

125kg x 5

140kg x 5

Not my normal exercises progression, but only the 2nd week of doing them, so still getting back into the groove so to speak.

140kg felt pretty easy, and no knee pain, :thumb: .

Each set of Standing Leg Curls was super setted with Leg Ext, (No reason for this, just too impatient to rest).

Standing Leg Curls

20 x 6

25 x 6

30 x 6+2f

Leg Ext

5 x 15

7 x 15

8 x 15 (Ouch)

Standing Calf Raise

Stack x 10

+ 60kg x 16+1 partial

+ 100kg x 11+1 partial

Felt surprisingly easy, cant remember the last time I did calves???

As James said after this, I could not bend my legs for fear of falling over, 

Quality not quantity :thumbup1:


----------



## supercell

Update.

18/11/08

Legs feel erm.....Sore!! But not so sore that I cant walk which suprises me. Adductors are tight but again not painful as I expected. I think the stretching paid off.

Suprisingly for me is that my calves are the sorest part and I can hammer them normally.

Everything just feels nice and tight, slightly achey and pumped.

weight today is 90.2kgs.

Breakfast was my normal feast (see other posts) and thought I would treat myself after to toast and lashings of Meridian natural peanut butter. Feel contented now for a long days work.

And yes Matt the last time you trained calves was just after England won the World Cup. Cant wait to see you walking like you've been done up the wrong 'un on weds. LoL

J


----------



## jjb1

i tend to find a really good leg work out hits hard 2 days after, the first day is just the begining


----------



## Nytol

supercell said:


> And yes Matt the last time you trained calves was just after England won the World Cup. Cant wait to see you walking like you've been done up the wrong 'un on weds. LoL
> 
> J


Lol, so it was, I remember now.

Quads and hams are both solid and tight, but not really sore.

Calves are sore, but I am not limping yet, maybe by the end of the day?


----------



## METAL

Are you maybe tempted by Lee's raw bench/pl comp in December? I'll kindly offer food and accommodation if you and James are keen  I'll even come and help out. I know it's close to christmas though so maybe you won't be keen. I did it earlier this year and it was a good crack. There's no entry fee either which is an obvious bonus.


----------



## jjb1

dont mention free food around james L unless you have lots of it


----------



## METAL

jjb1 said:


> dont mention free food around james L unless you have lots of it


Ah damn it! That's back fired. I don't know James but do know Matt pretty well and was fairly confident with his eating habbits, it would cost me next to nothing! Like offering to share your food with a guy 2 weeks out. It looks polite but you know he won't take you up on it! lol.


----------



## Nytol

METAL said:


> Ah damn it! That's back fired. I don't know James but do know Matt pretty well and was fairly confident with his eating habbits, it would cost me next to nothing! Like offering to share your food with a guy 2 weeks out. It looks polite but you know he won't take you up on it! lol.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I had not thought of it TBH, but I'll see how the next two weeks go, (James loaded the bar up p1ssed last week, so I did not get an accurate gauge of strength  ), and if there are spaces left then I may have a go.

James would definitely eat my share of the food, but I am getting better, (slowly)


----------



## Nytol

Bench Press (all reps paused at chest)

60kg x 8

100kg x 5

140kg x 3

160kg x 1

180kg x 1

202.5kg x 1






50 degree Inc DB Press

40kg x 6

50kg x 6+1f (died very suddenly)

Over Head EZ Tricep Extensions

40kg x 8

60kg x 6

72.5kg x 8+1f

Dips

BW+20kg x 60

BW+40kg x 9 (drop weight)

BW x 5+1p






202.5kg on the bench felt surprisingly easy, which is always a good thing.


----------



## jw007

Nytol said:


> Bench Press (all reps paused at chest)
> 
> 60kg x 8
> 
> 100kg x 5
> 
> 140kg x 3
> 
> 160kg x 1
> 
> 180kg x 1
> 
> *202.5kg x 1*
> 
> 50 degree Inc DB Press
> 
> 40kg x 6
> 
> 50kg x 6+1f (died very suddenly)
> 
> Over Head EZ Tricep Extensions
> 
> 40kg x 8
> 
> 60kg x 6
> 
> 72.5kg x 8+1f
> 
> Dips
> 
> BW+20kg x 60
> 
> BW+40kg x 9 (drop weight)
> 
> BW x 5+1p
> 
> *202.5kg* on the bench felt surprisingly easy, which is always a good thing.


Did you capture said press on video young man??


----------



## Nytol

jw007 said:


> Did you capture said press on video young man??


I did indeed  ; uploading now my cynical little one armed bandit :wink:


----------



## jw007

Nytol said:


> I did indeed  ; uploading now my cynical little one armed bandit :wink:


You miss interpret post young padwan, Im now living my training thro A.N.others, you included PMSL

Waits paitently for vids:whistling:

xxx


----------



## Nytol

Inserted under the bench session numbers x


----------



## jw007

Nytol said:


> Inserted under the bench session numbers x


Very smooth:thumbup1:

I must teach you the kangaroo one day:lol: :lol:

xx


----------



## nibbsey

There was deffinately a double in you for that 202.5 kg


----------



## Guest

You made that look easy. reps for the shear cheek of it! lol


----------



## Nytol

Thank you 

Dips video added.


----------



## DB

GYMBABE said:


> nice clean lift angel - isnt that what is called a full rep? Something alien to a few people on here


na its called a superset..

Nytol does a 100kg bench.. james does a 100kg upright row


----------



## supercell

DB said:


> na its called a superset..
> 
> Nytol does a 100kg bench.. james does a 100kg upright row


Ah DB, your humour always tickles me:thumb:

J


----------



## supercell

Update time.

*Wed 19th Nov*

Weight today has stabilised and sits at 89.9kg at 5.30am this morning. Feeling a little less bloated each day now so all good. I have also managed to get into some kind of routine with my food, instead of just eating all day long!!!

8 meals yesterday plus one at 2am this morning. Carbs have settled down at around 350g daily now but fats must be around 150g easily, that will however start to fall now as my cravings subside slowly

Today started as every day does with a mountain of food at 6am, I even managed to get in another unscheduled meal before the workout too :thumb:

It was then 2 scoops of MP's Pulse and one of their very yummy raspberry flapjacks (highly addictive!) :beer:

Today was chest, the workout was as follows:-

*Bench*

1x8 60

1x6 100

1x2 120

1x1 145

1x1 152.5 *PB*






1x13 110

*Incline Dbell press*

*
*

1x8 40

1x6 50

1x3 55

*Overhead Tricep Ext* (was bullied into doing these prior to dips)

1x8 40

1x4 60

1x8 72.5 *PB*

*Dips* (leaning forward)

1x6 bodyweight + 20kg

1x10 bodyweight + 40kgs dropping to bodyweight for further.....

1x12






Had a great workout and the pump was absolutely insane, I felt like I had been blown up with an air pump!!

So now I have got my max bench at the moment subsequent weeks will be based on this max.

Already looking forward to friday and deads....Bring it on!!

J


----------



## METAL

Great stuff guys. Matt, looks like the 210 will be there right now! James, pb already, bodes well for the coming weeks....for both of you that is.

Ok Matt, the offer's open if you do fancy it nearer the time. Maybe you'll be a ganit by then and i'll regeret it! lol.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Nice lifts from both Nytol and Supercell.

Thanks for taking the time to post the info and vids.

As already has been said,Nytol made that bench press look easy.


----------



## ElfinTan

we will be keeping an eye one you two....best of luck with your plans. will catch up with you sooner or later james.

mr G and tan


----------



## ElfinTan

^^^FFS I typed that without moving my fingers!


----------



## jjb1

i counted 11 reps on your work set of dips before drop setting, you done your self out a rep there bro


----------



## donggle

brilliant video's lads nice one.


----------



## supercell

jjb1 said:


> i counted 11 reps on your work set of dips before drop setting, you done your self out a rep there bro


We dont count partials, but it was close!!!

J


----------



## supercell

Update

thursday 20th Nov

Weight bang on 90kgs still so stabalised now and water going. Ankles fully through now!!! Also cuts in legs back and vascularity in lower leg and calves is back too, which is nice. Stomach flatter today, not as much bloating either after my food fest again last night and this morning for breakfast.

Cravings are WAY down now and most of yesterday just settled into my normal clean off season meals and today will be the same.

Feel great at the moment and full of life and energy. You only realise how bad you felt dieting once its over and some kind of normality returns.

Anyway quiet day today. Few admin jobs to do but gonna spend the day with Nic, only downside is that she was mumbling on about going to bluewater today, so I might be a little busier than she first thought on reflection (shoots self in foot). However if I can convince her to go around lunchtime, she might be lucky, dump me off in the food hall and she can collect me about 6!!

J

Feel pumped today from yesterday and nicely sore all over the upper body.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

well doen with the bench PB james!


----------



## DB

supercell said:


> Update
> 
> Feel great at the moment and full of life and energy. You only realise how bad you felt dieting once its over and some kind of normality returns.
> 
> .


Isn't that the truth! i thought i felt fine while dieting this time.. until it was all over and u realise how close to death u were


----------



## hilly

workouts are looking good lads.

james do you no what cals you are taking in a day now roughly????


----------



## Guest

Question for you James, obviously dont answer if you dont want to....

Do you think you will be able to recover your test levels to normal levels, i ask this because i was reading a thread on another board where various people talked about their recoverys and it seems like its hard work especially once you get to your late 20s and onwards.


----------



## supercell

Hilly,

My breakfast is around 1000k/cals and that is 1 meal of 7 at the moment.

Each of my other meals are around 500-700k/cals with a couple of flapjacks thrown in,so probably around 4500-5000kcals daily which is quite a few when you consider that I was on 2200kcals for around 6 weeks previous to this phase of pure glutony:thumb:

My eating is taking on a better structure now but I still dont know really when to stop. All the time I diet I am so anal about everything but after the floodgats open. I also think knwing that I am not competing for over year ha had a profound effect on my mindet wrt food and ating habits.

I feel absolutely huge at the moment and indestructable but at the same time mindful that this is the time that injury could strike so I am being very diligent with my lifting and general training.

J


----------



## supercell

Con said:


> Question for you James, obviously dont answer if you dont want to....
> 
> Do you think you will be able to recover your test levels to normal levels, i ask this because i was reading a thread on another board where various people talked about their recoverys and it seems like its hard work especially once you get to your late 20s and onwards.


Con,

It's a very valid question and one that I have also wondered too. The pct I am currently doing was devised by a friend of Matts with input from Hacks as well. So far so good. Its been nearly 2 weeks and I would say that I have responded well with my testes volumising hugely which is the first important step. I have never been a huge user anyway but whether it be 250 a week or 2500 a week you gonna be shut down so to get the testes back 'on line' is the first part of the puzzle.

Libido is through the roof too which is a good sign. The other ancillaries are also doing there job and after around 10 weeks I will have finished this phase and then 4 weeks after (so in around 3 months) I will get myself checked out inc test levels and sperm count. If things are still not looking good then, well we will cross that bridge at that time.

Good question and it really highlights the importance of pct at the end of a cycle, however long. :thumbup1:

J


----------



## pitbull1436114521

Thats some breakfast J 

S


----------



## supercell

Ok update on session.

Had my sleep after breakfast and woke at around 8.30am.

2 scoops of pulse and a raspberry flapjack and I was ready!!

My lower back is fairly pumped most of the time due to the water I am retaining but I battled on regardless on my own faced with deads.

So chalk in hand and a new bottle of 'nose tork' we were off!!! :thumb:

The workout was as follows:-

*Deads* (from floor this week)

1x6 105

1x4 145

1x3 185

1x2 225

1x1 245

1x8 185

really pleased with these today considering I was training alone. I decided to pull off the floor today just to see where I was at after pulling off blocks last week. reckon the 280 is gonna be well within rech for me TBH within 6 months if not before. Steve reckoned that I have a 260 in me at the moment after only my second week of deads, so all encouraging!  :thumbup1:

*Chins*

1x8 bodyweight

1x8 bw+10kgs

1x5 bw+15

1x10 bw only

Pleased considering that I am around 5kgs heavier than last week and had no spotter

I finished just with 3 sets of rope pulls and used the stack for 15 reps on each set.

Really enjoyed the session today. The feeling pulling that kind of weight is really satisfying and just spurs you on for the next session.

The pump I got was incredible today, I dont think I have ever felt this volumised after a show and should get a good amount of new muscular growth and stimulation from the food and heavy lifting.

All in all 9/10 session today and looking forward to meeting up with some old friends tomorrow and smashing up some Chinese food!!! :beer:

J


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

supercell said:


> Ok update on session.
> 
> Had my sleep after breakfast and woke at around 8.30am.
> 
> 2 scoops of pulse and a raspberry flapjack and I was ready!!
> 
> My lower back is fairly pumped most of the time due to the water I am retaining but I battled on regardless on my own faced with deads.
> 
> So chalk in hand and a new bottle of 'nose tork' we were off!!! :thumb:
> 
> The workout was as follows:-
> 
> *Deads* (from floor this week)
> 
> 1x6 105
> 
> 1x4 145
> 
> 1x3 185
> 
> 1x2 225
> 
> 1x1 245
> 
> 1x8 185
> 
> really pleased with these today considering I was training alone. I decided to pull off the floor today just to see where I was at after pulling off blocks last week. reckon the 280 is gonna be well within rech for me TBH within 6 months if not before. Steve reckoned that I have a 260 in me at the moment after only my second week of deads, so all encouraging!  :thumbup1:
> 
> *Chins*
> 
> 1x8 bodyweight
> 
> 1x8 bw+10kgs
> 
> 1x5 bw+15
> 
> 1x10 bw only
> 
> Pleased considering that I am around 5kgs heavier than last week and had no spotter
> 
> I finished just with 3 sets of rope pulls and used the stack for 15 reps on each set.
> 
> Really enjoyed the session today. The feeling pulling that kind of weight is really satisfying and just spurs you on for the next session.
> 
> The pump I got was incredible today, I dont think I have ever felt this volumised after a show and should get a good amount of new muscular growth and stimulation from the food and heavy lifting.
> 
> All in all 9/10 session today and looking forward to meeting up with some old friends tomorrow and smashing up some Chinese food!!! :beer:
> 
> J


245kg is very good going 2 weeks after finshing dieting and just back into deads mate.Will you be putting any pics up in forthcoming weeks?


----------



## supercell

I couldn't fit my stomach in them mate


----------



## GHS

Only just came across this journal. Congratulations J on the pro card. This journal will be a very interesting read on how you train through the off season. I'll look forward to reading through the day to day training and nutrition of a pro as i know how important and serious you take your diet, even in the off season. Well done for starting the great journal lads! Keep it coming!

GHS


----------



## jw007

supercell said:


> Ok update on session.
> 
> *I finished just with 3 sets of rope pulls and used the stack for 15 reps on each set.*


WTF???????

J what are you up to when Nytol is not around :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nytol

jw007 said:


> WTF???????
> 
> J what are you up to when Nytol is not around :lol: :lol: :lol:


I know mate, I cant even be ill for a day without the '**** Lifts' making a comeback,


----------



## supercell

PMSL...I love you guys.................'**** lifts', absolute legend:lol: :lol:

My latent gayness always makes an appearance when I train alone:thumb:

J


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Nytol said:


> I know mate, I cant even be ill for a day without the '**** Lifts' making a comeback,


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Funny this is because i have always found the same thing,i prefer compounds and very few secondary movements and if i have had an off day in the past,the person i was training with around that time usually did a series of '**** lifts' and no compounds that day in the gym. :lol: :lol:


----------



## supercell

Off days?! Sorry I dont understand that!? :confused1:

The biggest **** is the one that misses the session in the first place, eh boyz? 

I guess you didn't read the fact that in the same session I pulled 245 and did weighted chins? :beer:

J


----------



## pecman

Just found this, So good luck lads and smash those targets:thumb: :bounce: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon:


----------



## jw007

supercell said:


> Off days?! Sorry I dont understand that!? :confused1:
> 
> The biggest **** is the one that misses the session in the first place, eh boyz?
> 
> *I guess you didn't read the fact that in the same session I pulled 245 and* *did weighted chins?* :beer:
> 
> J


Tsk Tsk You should know that any "**** exercise" completely negates any benefits whatever of "real mans exercises" performed in said workouk..

In fact Mr L your 245kg DL is now null and void:lol:

Must try harder:thumbup1:


----------



## supercell

Thats a fair comment and judgement, S.J:thumbup1:

........In fact what workout?? :whistling:

J


----------



## supercell

GHS said:


> Only just came across this journal. Congratulations J on the pro card. This journal will be a very interesting read on how you train through the off season. I'll look forward to reading through the day to day training and nutrition of a pro as i know how important and serious you take your diet, even in the off season. Well done for starting the great journal lads! Keep it coming!
> 
> GHS


Thanks GHS.

My diet is not yet serious, in fact its seriously bad, but hey, I'm allowed too. 5 years of dieting have taken their toll! I have some muscle to build and I understand that chips, peanut butter and fried chicken are all you need...Well that's what JW told me and he's looks great. :lol: :beer:

J


----------



## Nine Pack

Sounds like you guys are going to be shifting some serious iron in the coming months. I can see this training will be a good way to add more thickness & width to your back.

Can I ask what your plans are to even out the chest symmetry? This, as you will no doubt agree, is your only noticeable weak part (splitting hairs I know but this is the stage you are at once you reach this level, looking for any small detail to improve on). I won't use this thread to start a discussion about your future plans as a Pro but to be noticed in such company I feel it will need some attention.


----------



## Nine Pack

supercell said:


> Thanks GHS.
> 
> My diet is not yet serious, in fact its seriously bad, but hey, I'm allowed too. 5 years of dieting have taken their toll! I have some muscle to build and *I understand that chips, peanut butter and fried chicken* are all you need...Well that's what JW told me and he's looks great. :lol: :beer:
> 
> J


You seem to have totally overlooked the most important food group of all. *Cake*. Basics man, basics. :tongue:


----------



## dmcc

Mmm cake.


----------



## jw007

supercell said:


> Thanks GHS.
> 
> My diet is not yet serious, in fact its seriously bad, but hey, I'm allowed too. 5 years of dieting have taken their toll! I have some muscle to build and I understand *that chips, peanut butter and fried chicken* are all you need...Well that's what JW told me and he's looks great. :lol: :beer:
> 
> J


POWER FOOD:thumbup1:

x


----------



## jw007

Nine Pack said:


> Sounds like you guys are going to be shifting some serious iron in the coming months. I can see this training will be a good way to add more thickness & width to your back.
> 
> *Can I ask what your plans are to even out the chest symmetry?* This, as you will no doubt agree, is your only noticeable weak part (splitting hairs I know but this is the stage you are at once you reach this level, looking for any small detail to improve on). I won't use this thread to start a discussion about your future plans as a Pro but to be noticed in such company I feel it will need some attention.


Let me answer that for J..........

He will be benching the humongous double bodyweight bench of 180kg:thumbup1:

That should take care of any "****" symmetry issues:beer:


----------



## Nine Pack

jw007 said:


> Let me answer that for J..........
> 
> He will be benching the humongous double bodyweight bench of 180kg:thumbup1:
> 
> That should take care of any "****" symmetry issues:beer:


The reason I ask this is because simply applying huge poundages may not be the answer in this case. James has such ridiculously powerful triceps that they can take over a lot of the pressing movement. I know James has experimented with a few techniques to try & recruit more chest fibres than tri's in the past & wondered if he was still incorporating this or if he had any new plans?


----------



## supercell

Its a good question Paul.

I have tried most things for my chest and have over the last couple of weeks felt deep soreness like no other by dong heavy bench and heavy incline dumbell press with low reps (1-8) and low sets, which I know that you advocate.

I have never tried low a rep/set protocol with heavy weights before.

Yes isolation in theory should work for someone like me but the simple fact is it really doesn't. I am feeling really confident in this approach and know things will happen.

You also have to remember that for 5 years I have had NO OFF SEASON to speak of and even when I had a few months I kept my calories under strict control and kept the cardio in, mainly due to the fact I had my eyes set on this years UK Champs.

I am now eating like a man possessed, feel great, strong and very positive that my weaknesses will be addressed purely by relaxing a little and not worrying quite so much about my condition in the next 12-16 months and eating the food required for my fast metabolic rate.

Time will tell but lifting heavy has certainly hit the spot and hope that come 2010 the differences will be very apparant.

J


----------



## hilly

James are you still doing some cardio through this off season?


----------



## supercell

hilly2008 said:


> James are you still doing some cardio through this off season?


Well, there's a fairly short answer to that starting with N and ending with O.

Its the longest I have gone without cardio for over 18 months (now 2 weeks) and TBH I will lay off it until after xmas and then intro it depending on how heavy/fat I am. :whistling:

Its really nice getting up at 5.30am starving hungry and not having to do cardio and wait to eat at 7.30. :beer:

See this way, by eating my first meal at 5.30-6am it means I can slide on in yet another meal without even realising it!!! :thumb:

J


----------



## supercell

*Update Mon 24/11/08*

Weight upon waking was 92kg dead.

breakfast was the same as always....huge.... and again had my pulse and flapjack then hit squats at around 10am.

Matt was still ill so yet again I trained on my own :-((

Oh well, Steve helped me and gave me some tips (Steve was a former Britains Strongest man) and let me tel you he knows his power lifting.

The workout went as follows

5 mins warm up on cross trainer

*Squats*

1x12 60

1x8 105

1x4 145

1x4 165

*1x5 185*

1x8 165

Felt great this week and upped the weight by 20kgs from last week. Reckon I have a 5 plate squat in me (220) already so all good. All squats were deep and below parallel.

*Leg ext*

1x15 6 plates

1x15 8

1x11 9 (failure)

*Standing Leg curls*

2 warmups then....

1x10 stack

1x12 stack

1x12 stack

*Donkey calf raises*

1x20 13 plates

1x15 stack

1x15 stack (failure)

1x15 13 plates (failure)

Legs felt absolutely battered this week so much so that already they are sore (6 hours later)

I was again really pleased with my squatting and although its been years since I did them regularly I am already feeling a lot more confident.

Next week I hit the 'monolift' so I dont have to keep walking back with the bar.

Hunger has been off the scale today and looking forward to sirloin and chips this evening, the food of gods!!!

J


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

92kg, **** mate your blowing up fast and I bet your still seriously lean...

Should see some newly acquired muscle being gained with this rebound!!


----------



## BLUE(UK)

This makes good reading Supercell.

Speedy recovery Nytol.


----------



## supercell

Vince said:


> Good lifting there!
> 
> James have you ever thought of implementing some "extreme" stretches for your chest?
> 
> I have since I started training using DC style and they made some difference.


It's certainly something to try. I already do stretch a lot in between sets, I always have done. What would you consider an example of 'extreme' stretching?

J


----------



## supercell

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> 92kg, **** mate your blowing up fast and I bet your still seriously lean...
> 
> Should see some newly acquired muscle being gained with this rebound!!


Blowing up fast..Correct, seriously lean....No.

Its amazing how quickly that condition slips away under layers of fat.

I got some photos back today of a shoot taken a day after my first guest spot......Sh1t I look lean and now I am just plain fat...But I love it cos withit comes that extreme fullness.

Instead of looking like a hungry famine victim in clothes, now they fit properly and infact I'm bursting out of them.

Keep the clothes on and I look great!!!

Take them off and it aint pretty!!! 

J


----------



## pitbull1436114521

supercell said:


> It's certainly something to try. I already do stretch a lot in between sets, I always have done. What would you consider an example of 'extreme' stretching?
> 
> J


Here you go bud direct form Dante (Doggcrapp)

http://www.intensemuscle.com/9527-extreme-stretches-courtesy-inhuman-one.html

Enjoy

S


----------



## pitbull1436114521

Vince said:


> You won't find the pics on that page anymore...here's the new link:
> 
> http://www.intensemuscle.com/17702-extreme-stretching-photos-inside.html


True but the Links there, just think the whole thread is a good read, gives full back ground and a few tips.

S


----------



## supercell

^^^Thanks guys,I will give it a read and a try.

J


----------



## Robsta

There's you up doing cardio james...and me just getting in from work.....


----------



## supercell

Update 25th Nov 2008

Weight 92.4kgs

Its not a good day today.

A few hours after squatting yesterday I noticed that my right shoulder was hurting. Before bed last night thins had taken a turn for the worst and I couldn't move my arm without some kind of discomfort.

This morning the pain is actually quite severe and I had a problem getting dressed. There is no pain when I excert any force laterally or medially but lateral rotation is agony. Trying to even assume a double bicep position is agony.

The only thing I can think of is when I was performing squats I was holding the bar wide as my flexibility after the show with volumisation, has been seriously comprimised. I then stretched and assumed a narrower grip on the bar for subsequent sets. This I feel is what has caused the injury.

I felt nothing go or 'pop' but all through yesterday the pain was slowly getting worse.

I certainly wont be benching tomorrow or probably deadlifting on friday.

I am well and truly gutted.

It seems that whenever an injury occurs its not the weight or the form that causes it but some other reason.

I am not wasting any time. I will make an appointment for the physio today or tomorrow, get their opinion and then start any treatment right away.

2 weeks in and fcuked already.

J


----------



## ah24

supercell said:


> Update 25th Nov 2008
> 
> Weight 92.4kgs
> 
> Its not a good day today.
> 
> A few hours after squatting yesterday I noticed that my right shoulder was hurting. Before bed last night thins had taken a turn for the worst and I couldn't move my arm without some kind of discomfort.
> 
> This morning the pain is actually quite severe and I had a problem getting dressed. There is no pain when I excert any force laterally or medially but lateral rotation is agony. Trying to even assume a double bicep position is agony.
> 
> The only thing I can think of is when I was performing squats I was holding the bar wide as my flexibility after the show with volumisation, has been seriously comprimised. I then stretched and assumed a narrower grip on the bar for subsequent sets. This I feel is what has caused the injury.
> 
> I felt nothing go or 'pop' but all through yesterday the pain was slowly getting worse.
> 
> I certainly wont be benching tomorrow or probably deadlifting on friday.
> 
> I am well and truly gutted.
> 
> It seems that whenever an injury occurs its not the weight or the form that causes it but some other reason.
> 
> I am not wasting any time. I will make an appointment for the physio today or tomorrow, get their opinion and then start any treatment right away.
> 
> 2 weeks in and fcuked already.
> 
> J


Chin up dude!

sh1t happens, things don't always go to plan - see what the physio says and try stay positive mate


----------



## pitbull1436114521

Sorry to hear that bud, update us as soon as you been physio !

S


----------



## jjb1

ice it j..... no heat, i always ice injurys intensly and find it really helps infact im sure ive halved recovery before with correctly nursing it

sometimes if the injury comes on quick it can leave as quick (sometimes)


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

supercell said:


> Update 25th Nov 2008
> 
> Weight 92.4kgs
> 
> Its not a good day today.
> 
> A few hours after squatting yesterday I noticed that my right shoulder was hurting. Before bed last night thins had taken a turn for the worst and I couldn't move my arm without some kind of discomfort.
> 
> This morning the pain is actually quite severe and I had a problem getting dressed. There is no pain when I excert any force laterally or medially but lateral rotation is agony. Trying to even assume a double bicep position is agony.
> 
> The only thing I can think of is when I was performing squats I was holding the bar wide as my flexibility after the show with volumisation, has been seriously comprimised. I then stretched and assumed a narrower grip on the bar for subsequent sets. This I feel is what has caused the injury.
> 
> I felt nothing go or 'pop' but all through yesterday the pain was slowly getting worse.
> 
> I certainly wont be benching tomorrow or probably deadlifting on friday.
> 
> I am well and truly gutted.
> 
> It seems that whenever an injury occurs its not the weight or the form that causes it but some other reason.
> 
> I am not wasting any time. I will make an appointment for the physio today or tomorrow, get their opinion and then start any treatment right away.
> 
> 2 weeks in and fcuked already.
> 
> J


**** that isnt good.

I had the same problem a few months back after using decline bench and I couldnt even move my arm above my shoulder the next day and thought I was going to be fcuked for ages but after a few days of moving it around it seemed to go away.

Now I notice that whenever the shoulder is in a fixed position (i.e sleeping) for a period of time it goes numb so long term damage has been caused somewhere.

Hopefully it will ease up quick like mine did, depends on the severity of the injury


----------



## supercell

Cheers guys. Seeing physio at 11.30am so until then its 600mgs of ibro and ingers crossed.

It does seem to feel better when I eat though!!!!! )LOL

I'll update lunchtime

J


----------



## Nine Pack

I doubt you have done any lasting damage but it's wise to back off a bit & let it subside. I had a few twinges in my left shoulder & I am convinced that the sudden rise in bodyweight & strength after dieting had at least some part to play, even though I approached the weights with caution.

take it easy buddy & keep up the physio treatment. No point storing up trouble for the future (especially with your rapidly advancing years :tongue: )


----------



## ElfinTan

:stupid: The rest will do you *NO* harm but 'training through it' could do irepairable damage!


----------



## supercell

Update.

An eventful day.

The prognosis was interesting and would account for the substantial pain I was in last night and this morning.

I actually managed to dislocate my shoulder doing squats, how ironic. Not benching, not deadlifting but squatting.

The physio said I had an old injury to the rotator cuff (probably a tear) which has left the shoulder unstable and once placed under tension when rotated, the shoulder actually popped out.

Due to the fact the trauma was done 24 hours before the physio got to it he said it wasn't as simple as pulling and poping it back in also there are a lot of delicate nerves t worry about too. He manipulated my shoulder very carefully for around 40 mins, (yes that was pleasant), and then strapped it heavily to give me support until I see him next in 48 hours time.

Due to the mass of my shoulder and upper arm the dislocation was hard to see but there was some misalignment especially from the back he said.

I now have to just let it rest but the strapping has made a huge difference to the discomfort.

No training upper body for at least 3 weeks, so enforced rest for me, but the way I look at it there is a reason for everything so I'm not stressing; it could have been 8 weeks ago then that would have really p1ssed me off!!

Its then a case of some simple rotator cuff strengthening exercises and easing myself back in nice and slow in the New Year. I'll still train legs but no squats for now.

Luckily for me I am ambidextrous (sp) so I can eat with my left hand just as well as my right. And I think Nic mentioned something about a trough too; far easier IMO!

So all in all the journal is over for me before it really ever got going....It's up to you now Matt!!!

J


----------



## jw007

Not good mate 

Welcome to my club...

Only saving grace is your far to massive anyway, so gives Matt a chance to catch up:thumbup1:

But im sure you will still grow resting:cursing: :cursing:

x


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

**** mate sorry to hear this.

Getting injured is a nightmare when training is going well but when heavy weights are being shifted, its a fine line


----------



## supercell

^^^Agree but shoulder dislocation whilst training quads...That could only happen to me!!

J


----------



## Tall

supercell said:


> ^^^Agree but shoulder dislocation whilst training quads...That could only happen to me!!
> 
> J


James - Were you squatting low bar or high bar?


----------



## donggle

I done a similar thing in a car crash a few months back. Luckily it popped itself back in. I then repeated it a few weeks later and again it popped itself back. All healed now aside from a bit of roughness.


----------



## supercell

Tall said:


> James - Were you squatting low bar or high bar?


Thats PL speak right LOL. I'm guessing where was the bar sitting? :confused1:

If so then it was mid range, not at the top of my traps (as in BBing) but not half way down my back either.

The problem I am having is since my last guest spot just over 2 weeks ago I have ballooned nearly 30lbs so due to my body weight and the associated excessive water retention, my flexibilty has gone to sh1t. For bodybuilding my hand grip is wide but know that for powerlifting a narrow grip gives more strength and keeps everything a lot tighter, so this was adopted with a little stretching prior. It felt fine whilst doing the squats, it was only about an hour or 2 after I though 'Hmmm, something is not quite right here!' :cursing:

J


----------



## supercell

Update Wed 26th November.

weight today is a whopping 93kgs

On a positive note my shoulder is feeling a lot better today and was nowhere near as uncomfortable last night. I do have a habit of throwing myself around when asleep and turning violently from one side to the other, so this woke me a few times.

The strapping has helped enormously but is now becoming quite loose and not offering me the support it was. I will take off if gets any looser; really looking forward to waxing my upper arm, back and shoulder!!!

I am going to the gym today to give Matt some encouragement on the bench but sadly will just be a spectator..Oh well.

I have now come to a point where I am equaling my all time heaviest. I really have to settle into a good diet again. Its not that I have been eating loads of ****, I just haven't been having the really clean food I normally do. I feel ok at this weight so will just maintain for a while and then slowly lose around 3 kgs so I am comfortably sitting at 90kgs.

J


----------



## jjb1

supercell said:


> ^^^Agree but shoulder dislocation whilst training quads...That could only happen to me!!
> 
> J


well if it makes ya feel better i tore my delt from rear onto side last year doing stiff leg deadlifts! nuts i thought

but on diagnosis i relised this could have been caused days or even weeks earlier it just took that to bring the injury on

i was told not to train properly for 6 weeks, i iced 3 times a day for 20 mins a time i also took arnica (and gh) and rested upper body but did a few leg press sessions and calve sessions to keep me ticking

2 weeks later i started light machine work 4 weeks later i was flat out training again

good luck bro


----------



## chris jenkins

supercell said:


> ^^^Agree but shoulder dislocation whilst training quads...That could only happen to me!!
> 
> J


It happened to me on a deadlift in Aamerica. Its a bitch James  For a few months I kept thinking it was going to go every time I deadlifted.


----------



## METAL

supercell said:


> For bodybuilding my hand grip is wide but know that for powerlifting a narrow grip gives more strength and keeps everything a lot tighter


This is true to a point James, but if you look at most of the really big squatters, they tend to adopt a wide grip on the bar. Of course you're no where close to their bodyweight, but you are obviously very heavily muscled so a wide grip may be the best and most sensible option for you mate.

I hope you recover quickly.


----------



## GHS

supercell said:


> Thanks GHS.
> 
> My diet is not yet serious, in fact its seriously bad, but hey, I'm allowed too. 5 years of dieting have taken their toll! I have some muscle to build and I understand that chips, peanut butter and fried chicken are all you need...Well that's what JW told me and he's looks great. :lol: :beer:
> 
> J


 :lol: With that sort of diet and the heavy compound lifts you've been doing (and the **** ones) I'm sure you will put some serious muscle on! Keep it up mate!

GHS


----------



## GHS

I'd only read up to my last post before I posted that......Just finished reading the rest and I'm guted for you mate. Hope you recover quickly and can get back to training your upper body soon.

Nytol, hope you can keep the journal going as its been a very interesting read so far.

GHS


----------



## supercell

I feel a whole lot better now I have heard all your stories. What a sport eh?!!

The strapping is off, well it actually fell of and my ROM is actually pretty good, so bench it is on friday!!lol:laugh:

As Matt said to me today, my recovery is always pretty good so I reckon we'll be back before we know it. I'll know a lot more tomorrow lunchtime when I go back to see the physio. :confused1:

One thing is for sure, I'll be doing all the rotator exercises religously that he gives me tomorrow from now on; its a group of muscles we all (well most) sadly neglect. :whistling:

I definately agree with Chris, it takes a while to get your confidence back when lifting after something like this but I'll be fine. I know my limitations and my own body pretty well so a step at a time as there is no rush for me now.:cool:

BTW keep it to yourselves but Matt did machine press instead of bench today so he himself admitted. Oh dear oh dear.....A true ****...and after all the ribbing I got. :tongue: :laugh:

JW, where are you? Prepare to take the p1ss large stylee, this just isn't on!!!!! 

J


----------



## jw007

supercell said:


> I feel a whole lot better now I have heard all your stories. What a sport eh?!!
> 
> The strapping is off, well it actually fell of and my ROM is actually pretty good, so bench it is on friday!!lol:laugh:
> 
> As Matt said to me today, my recovery is always pretty good so I reckon we'll be back before we know it. I'll know a lot more tomorrow lunchtime when I go back to see the physio. :confused1:
> 
> One thing is for sure, I'll be doing all the rotator exercises religously that he gives me tomorrow from now on; its a group of muscles we all (well most) sadly neglect. :whistling:
> 
> I definately agree with Chris, it takes a while to get your confidence back when lifting after something like this but I'll be fine. I know my limitations and my own body pretty well so a step at a time as there is no rush for me now.:cool:
> 
> BTW keep it to yourselves but Matt did machine press instead of bench today so he himself admitted. Oh dear oh dear.....A true ****...and after all the ribbing I got. :tongue: :laugh:
> 
> *JW, where are you? Prepare to take the p1ss large stylee, this just isn't on!!!!!*
> 
> J


OMG:ban:

I had a text saying "I didnt bench as had no spotter" but he never made any intimation to the fact he had been ****-ing around on gayist of gay smith machines....

NYTOL, Sir...... you are a c0ck jockey of the highest order:lol: :lol:


----------



## supercell

Perfect JW.

A true legend of our time.

Jx


----------



## dmcc

Jeez even I don't use the smith any more...

*doffs cap to the massivest gay on UKM*


----------



## supercell

I believe it was a chest press machine with a weight stack and not the said Smith machine; IMHO far worse a crime.

J


----------



## Nytol

supercell said:


> BTW keep it to yourselves but Matt did machine press instead of bench today so he himself admitted. Oh dear oh dear.....A true ****...and after all the ribbing I got. :tongue: :laugh:
> 
> JW, where are you? Prepare to take the p1ss large stylee, this just isn't on!!!!!
> 
> J


If my training partner had managed to drag his @rse out of bed then he may have been able to persuade me to not be so gay? 

But I was weak as p1ss so I doubt much was lost.

What is this? Pick on the guy with 2 good arms day?



dmcc said:


> Jeez even I don't use the smith any more...
> 
> *doffs cap to the massivest gay on UKM*


Smith machine is good for chins, and not much else, (except Hellspawns one, that was awesome for shoulder press).



supercell said:


> I believe it was a chest press machine with a weight stack and not the said Smith machine; IMHO far worse a crime.
> 
> J


No crime is worse than Smith Machine Bench, should be a capital offence.


----------



## Tall

supercell said:


> Thats PL speak right LOL. I'm guessing where was the bar sitting? :confused1:
> 
> If so then it was mid range, not at the top of my traps (as in BBing) but not half way down my back either.
> 
> The problem I am having is since my last guest spot just over 2 weeks ago I have ballooned nearly 30lbs so due to my body weight and the associated excessive water retention, my flexibilty has gone to sh1t. For bodybuilding my hand grip is wide but know that for powerlifting a narrow grip gives more strength and keeps everything a lot tighter, so this was adopted with a little stretching prior. It felt fine whilst doing the squats, it was only about an hour or 2 after I though 'Hmmm, something is not quite right here!' :cursing:
> 
> J


Have a look into Kinesio taping, it may help you train while keeping the RC tight.

But yes usual bits going forward Mr L - daily stretching, do your RC exercises etc etc etc :thumb:

If you're not used to Low Bar then it will place alot of strain on the RC/arms if you have a straight back. Most will want to adopt a slight forward lean.


----------



## supercell

Tall said:


> Have a look into Kinesio taping, it may help you train while keeping the RC tight.
> 
> But yes usual bits going forward Mr L - daily stretching, do your RC exercises etc etc etc :thumb:
> 
> If you're not used to Low Bar then it will place alot of strain on the RC/arms if you have a straight back. Most will want to adopt a slight forward lean.


Nice one Tall, thanks for the info. I only have myself to blame. I really dont practice what I preach TBH. :whistling:

I'l chat with the physio today about the above.

J


----------



## supercell

Nytol said:


> If my training partner had managed to drag his @rse out of bed then he may have been able to persuade me to not be so gay?
> 
> But I was weak as p1ss so I doubt much was lost.
> 
> What is this? Pick on the guy with 2 good arms day?
> 
> Smith machine is good for chins, and not much else, (except Hellspawns one, that was awesome for shoulder press).
> 
> No crime is worse than Smith Machine Bench, should be a capital offence.


I actually am feeling rather bad now for my words but you know me Matt I cant miss a p1ss taking chance

Indeed there is little excuse for being so lazy but I did nearly lose my right arm in the said incident and the trauma has left me weak and tired and almost unable to feed my hungry lifeless body. :lol:

Anyway on a positive note I am feeling a lot better today, my shoulder has near perfect ROM, I reckon a bit of light dbell work will be happening in a week or so. I'm gonna ask the physio today, little does he know about my powers of recovery, 50mcgs of igf and 5ius of gh work wonders you know!!

J


----------



## Nytol

supercell said:


> the trauma has left me weak and tired and almost unable to feed my hungry lifeless body. :lol:


Oh yes, you looked as if you were fading away to nothing yesterday,


----------



## Nytol

To end the speculation this was yesterdays training, 1st since last Wed, not much food inbetween.

Seated Machine Flye x P1ss poor weight

Seated Bench Press (very nice machine, not like the Smith) x P1ss poor weight

Seated Lateral Raise x P1ss poor weight

Reverse Grip Pushdowns x P1ss poor weight

So as you can see, I was not overly happy with my comeback session, but I knew the 1st would be sub standard.


----------



## jw007

Nytol said:


> To end the speculation this was yesterdays training, 1st since last Wed, not much food inbetween.
> 
> Seated Machine Flye x P1ss poor weight
> 
> Seated Bench Press (very nice machine, not like the Smith) x P1ss poor weight
> 
> Seated Lateral Raise x P1ss poor weight
> 
> Reverse Grip Pushdowns x P1ss poor weight
> 
> So as you can see, I was not overly happy with my comeback session, but I knew the 1st would be sub standard.


If i was asked to deisgn the gayist workout ever........ That would be it:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman

christ james sorry to hear about the dislocation,and from squatting no less!!! lol first time i've heard that one!!

hope all is well and i'm sure you will heal up in no time due to you being a mutant of sorts lol

dislocated my right delt several years ago during seated dumbell press,but because i was a nob i didnt follow thru with physio etc and suffered for it,still get para about it even these days.

anyway i'm off outa this thread as your a bunch of fckn jinxes,popping shoulders,one armed wonders and then now my eyes cant believe what they just read above,probably worse than all the guys in this threads collective injuries.....nytol did a trully gay workout.......oh dear..........


----------



## Nytol

jw007 said:


> If i was asked to deisgn the gayist workout ever........ That would be it:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I am pleased that I did not disappoint, I don't do half measures, all or nothing, no Bi sexual workouts here.



weeman said:


> and then now my eyes cant believe what they just read above,probably worse than all the guys in this threads collective injuries.....nytol did a trully gay workout.......oh dear..........


I know, these are troubled times my friend


----------



## supercell

Update.

I saw my physio again today and he was suitably inpressed with how I was recovering today, in fact I would go as far to say that he was amazed at what I was able to do.

Anyway he did some tissue work on my pec, anterior delt and also my upper right back inc the RC areas and released my vertabrae with some loud clunks.

I have now been given 2 exercises to do 3 times a day; 3 sets of 15 reps and more importanty felt no pain. I'll see him again on tuesday when he said we'll start some proper exercises.

All in all very positive and could be back doing light work as early as late next week!!

Until then I'm doing quads monday, hams wed and calves and maybe some light upper body work on friday.

I have now decided that I will see the physio once every week for some deep tisue work and also to get my hips back in some kind of alignment. Cant leave anything to chance now, time to take my body seriously for once.

J


----------



## Nytol

dutch_scott said:


> i did ask a world ranked powerlifter the other day cos i was bored with skulls for tris what could i throw in as i was having a blank mind day


Who is the Powerlifter?


----------



## ah24

dutch_scott said:


> ha shall i say cos im gonna get ribbed to ****,
> 
> i love how u bluntly put
> 
> "who is the powerlifter",
> 
> its like one hands typing other is on the phone going "yeh lets just kill him quick the traitor to jm presses!"


So who was it?


----------



## Nytol

dutch_scott said:


> ha shall i say cos im gonna get ribbed to ****,
> 
> i love how u bluntly put
> 
> "who is the powerlifter",
> 
> its like one hands typing other is on the phone going "yeh lets just kill him quick the traitor to jm presses!"


I do not understand any of that???

The only world class Powerlifter I know of in Bristol is Craig.


----------



## Tall

dutch_scott said:


> i get nuasea when someone say smith machine, i did scroll down in horror expecting to see cable lateral raises being used! capital offense in some countries to this day!!
> 
> i did ask a world ranked powerlifter the other day cos i was bored with skulls for tris what could i throw in as i was having a blank mind day, his reply was gayer than any selectorised stack effort, he said calmly " dumbell kickbacks",
> 
> As u can imagine i did stab him to death there and then, look i was saving him from a public stoning if folk found out how he thinks for real!!!





Nytol said:


> Who is the Powerlifter?





dutch_scott said:


> ha shall i say cos im gonna get ribbed to ****,
> 
> i love how u bluntly put
> 
> "who is the powerlifter",
> 
> its like one hands typing other is on the phone going "yeh lets just kill him quick the traitor to jm presses!"





Nytol said:


> I do not understand any of that???
> 
> The only world class Powerlifter I know of in Bristol is Craig.


The dutch one is saying we will all take the mick out of him as he is incapable of making a post without dropping the fact that:

A) Charles Glass one told him his Side Lateral Raises were the best form he had ever seen

2) He really was the inspiration behind Mel Siff writing Supertraining

D) He out leg pressed Ronnie Coleman himself

Or some other random story whose sole purpose is to name drop.


----------



## Tall

ah24 said:


> So who was it?


Tom "Swiss Ball Cable Flies" Blackman ... :thumb: :whistling:


----------



## Nytol

Ahh name dropping, I do not read much of the crap that is posted on here, but I do now remember a 'name drop' association being made with said poster, but on this occasion not actually a name, just a level,


----------



## supercell

Good to see the banter continues.

With only 4 days of not training I am now getting bored. This is the longest I have been out of training with an injury; how guys manage when something serious happens I'll never know.

Anyway weight is up to 93.2kgs today probably after the KFC last night and the 100 or so grams of sodium I ingested.

My shoulder feels good and I completed the exercises 3x yesterday. ROM is good with very little if any pain, just a little stiffness when I woke and a few simple stretches sorted that out.

Off to Monsters Gym today to meet a friend (Fivos) who has all the photos he has taken of me at the UK's and the shoots after. Then this afternoon I am hopefully picking up the final edit of my dvd, which I am really excited about.

Matt is supposed to be doing deads today, so I will await, with interest, the results of the session.

J


----------



## pitbull1436114521

supercell said:


> Good to see the banter continues.
> 
> With only 4 days of not training I am now getting bored. This is the longest I have been out of training with an injury; how guys manage when something serious happens I'll never know.
> 
> Anyway weight is up to 93.2kgs today probably after the KFC last night and the 100 or so grams of sodium I ingested.
> 
> My shoulder feels good and I completed the exercises 3x yesterday. ROM is good with very little if any pain, just a little stiffness when I woke and a few simple stretches sorted that out.
> 
> Off to Monsters Gym today to meet a friend (Fivos) who has all the photos he has taken of me at the UK's and the shoots after. Then this afternoon I am hopefully picking up the final edit of my dvd, which I am really excited about.
> 
> Matt is supposed to be doing deads today, so I will await, with interest, the results of the session.
> 
> J


4 days ! try 5 weeks mate, i was climbing the walls ! Did have cardio mind

Yeah the stretchs & RC building exercises work wonder still doing mine twice a day.

Oh and look forward to getting the DVD

Best wishes on speedy recovery

S


----------



## Nytol

supercell said:


> Matt is supposed to be doing deads today, so I will await, with interest, the results of the session.
> 
> J


Matt's cold has turned into a sinus infection, :cursing:

This often happens with me, when I get one illness, another will sneak in at the end of it while my immune system is down.

If it is still getting worse tonight I shall start the antibiotics.


----------



## jjb1

i had the same thing few weeks ago bro, minute i shook off 1 cold i had maybe 1-2 days ok then back down with something else

nightmare init trying to get to early back into the gym doesnt help


----------



## Biggerdave

Nytol said:


> Matt's cold has turned into a sinus infection, :cursing:
> 
> This often happens with me, when I get one illness, another will sneak in at the end of it while my immune system is down.
> 
> If it is still getting worse tonight I shall start the antibiotics.


You guys should look into getting the flu jab, only £15 at boots. Had one last yr and getting one this yr too. Brilliant for those with lowered immune systems due to whatever compounds.

Dave


----------



## jw007

Nytol said:


> Matt's cold has turned into a sinus infection, :cursing:
> 
> This often happens with me, when I get one illness, another will sneak in at the end of it while my immune system is down.
> 
> If it is still getting worse tonight I shall start the antibiotics.


BOO HOOO what a girl......PAH

MAN UP Pu55sy:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## supercell

Biggerdave said:


> You guys should look into getting the flu jab, only £15 at boots. Had one last yr and getting one this yr too. Brilliant for those with lowered immune systems due to whatever compounds.
> 
> Dave


Or have asthma and get it free, like me. :thumb:

However the flu jab is only effective against certain strains of the influenza virus, there are many strains it doesn't cover. They have to try and scond guess whats coming each year and if they get it wrong its game over!!

For the common cold or secondary infection it does nothing except give you a dead arm.

What most people class as flu is just a heavy cold and if they found a cure for that the pharma companies would be even richer than they already are. :cursing:

Hope you make a speedy recovery mate. Looks like I'll be back training before you at this rate!!! :tongue:

J


----------



## Nytol

I have a sinus infection the flu jab would not help.

You should also have a little read up on the Flu jab, nasty thing, I'd not let it near me.

J, at least we are both fcuked up at the same time


----------



## Beklet

Nytol said:


> Matt's cold has turned into a sinus infection, :cursing:
> 
> This often happens with me, when I get one illness, another will sneak in at the end of it while my immune system is down.
> 
> If it is still getting worse tonight I shall start the antibiotics.


Ugh that sucks - def going around, this one! I have a cold, and when I get a cold I get blocked sinuses :cursing: I end up with balance problems hence light cardio only (and hoping it doesn't get worse cos it will invariably turn into an ear infection :crying: )


----------



## supercell

Update

Weight today 93.2kgs

Today my shoulder feels good. Yesterday I went to the gym and did my exercises and also some RC work with a 2kg dumbell. Pressing movements (flat) seem to be the only movements that hurt it and that is when my elbows are out at right angles to my shoulders, bring my elbows in (like a PL bench press and its fine) Then again I was only using 5kg!!. Pulldowns and back work seem fine too, no pain whatsoever.

So flat bench (dbell/bbell) and side lateral raises still hurt, everything else is no problem.

Hopefully the exercises the physio gives me on tuesday will enable better ROM in those areas as until then it looks like pressing of any sort (chest) will be a big no no.

The exercises he has given are to strengthen my RC on the right hand side but I am doing them on both TBH as he said they were both weak. It was the weakness here that caused the instability in the first place and the old tear had destabilised the right side even more, hence the partial dislocation. Although without an MRI he cant say for sure I tore it in the past, he said he'd bet me 50p I had, not a lot when you consider how much I pay him, tight bastard!!!LOL

I thnk it was ineviteble TBH, glad its happened now so I can address it and hopefully come back stronger and more educated as a result.

J


----------



## ba baracuss

supercell said:


> Update
> 
> Weight today 93.2kgs
> 
> Today my shoulder feels good. Yesterday I went to the gym and did my exercises and also some RC work with a 2kg dumbell. Pressing movements (flat) seem to be the only movements that hurt it and that is when my elbows are out at right angles to my shoulders, bring my elbows in (like a PL bench press and its fine) Then again I was only using 5kg!!. Pulldowns and back work seem fine too, no pain whatsoever.
> 
> So flat bench (dbell/bbell) and side lateral raises still hurt, everything else is no problem.
> 
> Hopefully the exercises the physio gives me on tuesday will enable better ROM in those areas as until then it looks like pressing of any sort (chest) will be a big no no.
> 
> The exercises he has given are to strengthen my RC on the right hand side but I am doing them on both TBH as he said they were both weak. It was the weakness here that caused the instability in the first place and the old tear had destabilised the right side even more, hence the partial dislocation. Although without an MRI he cant say for sure I tore it in the past, he said he'd bet me 50p I had, not a lot when you consider how much I pay him, tight bastard!!!LOL
> 
> I thnk it was ineviteble TBH, glad its happened now so I can address it and hopefully come back stronger and more educated as a result.
> 
> J


Any chance of a brief description of the RC exercises you've been given mate?

I've tweaked mine using the lovely smith machine and am a bit dubious of blindly using youtube advice.


----------



## supercell

ba baracuss said:


> Any chance of a brief description of the RC exercises you've been given mate?
> 
> I've tweaked mine using the lovely smith machine and am a bit dubious of blindly using youtube advice.


Both with resistant band.

Tie knot and sling over top of door and shut door. Then with thumb pointing up grab the band and with hand and with straight arm pull down in an arc so hand and arm is by your side, then very slowly resist against the band so your arm is at right angles out to the side then repeat 10-15x more. Do 3 sets 3x daily.

Next with knot in hand and foot on other end place your hand on your buttock with palm facing away. Then with straight arm push back so arm pushes away from bum hold and then return. This will only be a very small movement due to flexibility but is one of THE best RC strengthening exercises out there. Again 3 sets of 15 reps 3x daily.

Hope you understand all that technical talk

J


----------



## ba baracuss

supercell said:


> Both with resistant band.
> 
> Tie knot and sling over top of door and shut door. Then with thumb pointing up grab the band and with hand and with straight arm pull down in an arc so hand and arm is by your side, then very slowly resist against the band so your arm is at right angles out to the side then repeat 10-15x more. Do 3 sets 3x daily.
> 
> Next with knot in hand and foot on other end place your hand on your buttock with palm facing away. Then with straight arm push back so arm pushes away from bum hold and then return. This will only be a very small movement due to flexibility but is one of THE best RC strengthening exercises out there. Again 3 sets of 15 reps 3x daily.
> 
> Hope you understand all that technical talk
> 
> J


Cheers for that - much appreciated.

I've seen allsorts on youtube - this for example:

(4 mins in for the actual exercises if anyone watches it)



<div class=

I don't know of any standard delt exercises that move the joint in the plane the joint is moving in these exercises.

Maybe the planes of movement we train the shoulder in are limited and create an imbalance/weakness.


----------



## Guest

dutch_scott said:


> i get nuasea when someone say smith machine, i did scroll down in horror expecting to see cable lateral raises being used! capital offense in some countries to this day!!
> 
> i did ask a world ranked powerlifter the other day cos i was bored with skulls for tris what could i throw in as i was having a blank mind day, his reply was gayer than any selectorised stack effort, he said calmly " dumbell kickbacks",
> 
> As u can imagine i did stab him to death there and then, look i was saving him from a public stoning if folk found out how he thinks for real!!!


 Well i will actually agree with what you were told and i have no problem name dropping:rolleyes: my old training parnter Ger Mac from Ireland who is at this stage 14-15 times world champion including IPF best lifter one year does kick backs some times. Why? Simply because after your done with all the heavy moves you dont need to make the triceps stronger or larger but certain exercises are good for recovery on "off" days and a few light set of kick backs especially when combined with bands are great for this. (Hows that for name dropping? :lol: ).

Oh yeah he also does things like stability ball exercises as did i when training for powerlifting and seeing that we all broke world records i would keep some of the smart mouth replys to my self as nothing looks more ridiculas than an average gym goer slamming advice from top level athletes.

Bad news to hear how you guys are doing but hopefully you will be on track again soon enough:thumbup1:


----------



## Tall

dutch_scott said:


> had to be rude didnt you? couldnt put it in a humurous or even put it in a story context, well funny but it was after our max effort day, not for recovery and he said he loved the pump, so none of yours apply, funny if i tell something just for giggles dont jump all over like an ass, seems i recon u just jumped on a bandwagon here, be a shephard not a sheep smart mouth!
> 
> wat world records did u break and wats ur name be nice to see purely as i respect those who break world records i think its ace.funny been a pro in 2 sports at top level and am an acredited elite level coach so dnt jump to the average gym goer rudeness sport wont fly with me,personal attacks like urs f!ck me off, and if ur gonna jump on a bandwagon be original, becuase I DIDNT START WITH U,


Hello 

Con broke a number of PL records in (I think) the GPC.

What sports have you turned pro in at top level?

And in what sport are you an acredited elite level coach?


----------



## Nytol

Yes Con broke World Records in Powerlifting.

My 1st day back at the gym today, after 2 weeks of illness.

Still felt bunged up this morning, but was not feeling as rough as I have.

Front Squat

85kg x 5

115kg x 5

135kg x 5

155kg x 5

Felt shockingly strong, was expecting another p1ss poor session TBH :thumbup1:

155kg x 5 may even be a new PB? It was certainly not a max effort, the bar slipping forward was the biggest issue.

Leg Extensions (Alternated with Leg Curls)

6 x 15

8 x 15

9 x 15 (Ouch)

Standing Leg Curl

20 x 8

25 x 8

30 x 7+2 RP

Standing Calf Raise

Stack + 60 x 21+2 Partials (do not normally go that high on reps but could not be bothered to stack more plates on)

Stack + 60 x 13+2 Partials, drop weight, Stack x 9+3 Partials


----------



## Galtonator

the bar slipping forward on front squats makes its such a hard exercsie


----------



## Tall

Nytol said:


> Yes Con broke World Records in Powerlifting.
> 
> My 1st day back at the gym today, after 2 weeks of illness.
> 
> Still felt bunged up this morning, but was not feeling as rough as I have.
> 
> Front Squat
> 
> 85kg x 5
> 
> 115kg x 5
> 
> 135kg x 5
> 
> 155kg x 5
> 
> Felt shockingly strong, was expecting another p1ss poor session TBH :thumbup1:
> 
> 155kg x 5 may even be a new PB? It was certainly not a max effort, the bar slipping forward was the biggest issue.
> 
> Leg Extensions (Alternated with Leg Curls)
> 
> 6 x 15
> 
> 8 x 15
> 
> 9 x 15 (Ouch)
> 
> Standing Leg Curl
> 
> 20 x 8
> 
> 25 x 8
> 
> 30 x 7+2 RP
> 
> Standing Calf Raise
> 
> Stack + 60 x 21+2 Partials (do not normally go that high on reps but could not be bothered to stack more plates on)
> 
> Stack + 60 x 13+2 Partials, drop weight, Stack x 9+3 Partials


Some suggestions Mr M.

String Ray: £20

Put wrists straps on the bar and hold onto the straps rather than the bar

Chalk the front of your t-shirt


----------



## Nytol

Tall said:


> Some suggestions Mr M.
> 
> String Ray: £20
> 
> GOT ONE, AND THINK IT IS $HIT, WHEN GOING HEAVY IT PUTS THE WEIGHT TOO FAR FORWARDS, JAMES AND I TRIED ONE SET WITH IT AND IT WENT BACK IN THE BAG NEVER TO BE SEEN AGAIN.
> 
> Put wrists straps on the bar and hold onto the straps rather than the bar
> 
> I HAVE TRIED THIS IN THE PAST TOO AFTER READING AN ARTICLE BY POLIQUIN
> 
> Chalk the front of your t-shirt
> 
> I ALWAYS DO THIS :thumbup1:


The knurling on the bar today did not actually touch my delts so the smooth bit was slipping.

As I expected it to be crap, I was not my normal OCD self searching for the right bar before training.


----------



## Tall

Nytol said:


> The knurling on the bar today did not actually touch my delts so the smooth bit was slipping.
> 
> As I expected it to be crap, I was not my normal OCD self searching for the right bar before training.


Reverse Safety Squat bar if you really want to go OCD on it :thumb:


----------



## Tall

dutch_scott said:


> wasnt doubting him like sum, mearly asked what records as i have 100% respect for anyone who is that good at world level, would never ASSUME to be rude .If he has i take my hat off to his hard work and dedication,
> 
> I was a professional basketball player representing my home country of wales then GB then turned pro at 17 but got injured at uni 2 years later,
> 
> swam pro for wales, chose not to turn pro and accept a rugby contract in uni at newcastle as my knee needed alot of work.
> 
> Im ascm trained after i completed my degree, nasm-pes qualified which i spent a year in usa working with chicago bears and cubs,its the most enhanced and specialised program i believe out there, have trained with olympic teams gb in club la santa and usa in athletics, trained 40 professional athletes in football, rugby, bodybuilding, skiing, to name a few, i specialise in biomechanics and sports specificity (strength and conditioning wise),
> 
> still got sooo much to learn thats why i like it here, so many guys who i chat to via pm who really know their **** , i know i know little,


I thought you were dutch?


----------



## Nytol

Tall said:


> Reverse Safety Squat bar if you really want to go OCD on it :thumb:


I keep meaning to go back to HiRep gym and try their bar, never used one before, but I think I'd like it.


----------



## jjb1

Tall said:


> Some suggestions Mr M.
> 
> String Ray: £20
> 
> Put wrists straps on the bar and hold onto the straps rather than the bar
> 
> Chalk the front of your t-shirt


dont fancy a sting ray but ill def try the other 2 options as i have problems once i go over 120k

good shout :thumb:


----------



## Tall

dutch_scott said:


> sorry are u over 6"1 cos thats TALL, what has where i was born and raised till 6 and my surname and bloodline ie. my dad and mums birth have to do with ANY of the above, or did u assume i was born AND raised in the netherlands because my uk muscle screen name says dutch? :thumb:
> 
> born netherlands, moved at 6, lives wales till 18 moved to england, stayed since, mother swede, father dutch, i love cake and enjoy cinema,


Not that it matters but I'm 6ft 6" and 263lbs before having a poo this morning. 

I assumed you were dutch from your name and the fact I struggle to read your posts, a point which I had attributed to you being foreign :thumb:


----------



## Tall

dutch_scott said:


> Can i revoke the fact ive been here so long and claim as its my 3rd language english is hard to type or my uni lecturers allowed me to have it proof read or shall i claim now i am **** at posting? :laugh:
> 
> 6"6 ****, im 6"3, wat did u weigh after a poo? im intregued how faeces affects post **** weight, ?


I neglected to weigh myself post poo and pre clothing. :thumb:


----------



## Nytol

Can you two lovers get off of my thread, unless you wish to heap praise and admiration on me


----------



## Tall

Nytol said:


> Can you two lovers get off of my thread, unless you wish to heap praise and admiration on me


Sorry I was just filling the void until some actual training appeared :thumb:


----------



## Nytol

dutch_scott said:


> Did my typing style give it away??
> 
> How tall are u nytol? u look 6ft +. i find getting over 200kg hard on flat, i seem to be stronger, and biomechanically better on a shallow incline?!
> 
> Ur 205kg i think press looked easy shirtless, respect that, thats definition of raw,
> 
> ah there! :thumbup1:


Much better, 

I am 6'1

I do not like shallow inclines, I prefer 45-50 degrees, that is a very nice movement with a BB for me.


----------



## supercell

Monday 1st Dec

Weight today was 93.4kgs

Indeed I can lay testiment to the fact that Matt was actually stronger then I thought he'd be too but then again he seems to be stronger whilst ill and not eating so I guess it should have come as no surprise.

I too trained legs but for obvious reasons could not squat. Shoulder feels OK, good ROM and no pain except when assuming a pressing position. I didn't however wish to aggravate or compound the problem by squatting so it was hacks today for me.

The workout was as follows

*leg ext *

1x15 4

1x15 6

1x15 8

1x13 9 *PB*

*Hacks*

1x10 1 plate

1x8 2 plates

1x8 3 plates

1x6 4 plates

Havent done these since earlier in the year and was surprised at how good they felt. Nice a deep, right down till my hams and calves wouldn't allow me any lower.

*Lunges*

2x8 each leg 40kgs

So pumped by this stage prob not even worth doing but I wanted to batter them as hadn't trained for 7 days.

Overall I felt strong today and p1ssed I couldn't squat esp when I saw Matt having all the fun!!

Oh well, no rush. Just want to get myself back to full power asap and I am hoping I should be there by the New Year or very soon after.

The pump I got today was ferocious and cramp was beginning to set in where there was just so much blood in them I couldn't stretch them out properly but it's all good.

So weds is chest and tris and Matt and I have discussed a few exercises that I can do which dont effect my shoulder and cause no pain. I will speak to my physio tomorrow and be advised by him. Any weights lifted will be light and very controlled if allowed to do so.

Good to be back today and lifting heavy, if nothing else I'll get a good set of wheels if its just legs once a week and legs only for the forseeable.

J


----------



## supercell

dutch_scott said:


> also just food for thought
> 
> many long head bicep injurys cause rotator cuff damage, many world class athletes have thought they had shoulder girdle probs and really it was the strength deficiency between bicep insertion/origin (i say this as there is still the clash between wat inserts or originates where) and rotator cuff. A few athelets i coach have had rotator porbs, and our pga tour gold physio said try laying off too much heavy bicep work even that work done when there is no pain . It help 99% of them re hab ther shoulders, judging by ur huge biceps maybe they have shifted the stress sumwhat. I tore my long head lifting an engine block for strongman and my rotator blew out, pain was more in my shoulders than the proximal tear, my surgeon also subscribes to the biceps cause alot of rotator injurys,,
> 
> get wel soon james


Thanks Scott.

I am sure I have got a lot of imbalances in my arms. Firstly I dont really train them and altho yes my arms are big a lot of that mass is tricep, so perhaps this maybe to blame too. I will certainly address the issue with my physio tomorrow and see if he can shed any light on it.

J


----------



## The Bam

Your animals..... some day I hope

good luck guys


----------



## supercell

Update.

Weight down by 200g......Well, its heading in the right direction. 93.2kgs

Quads feel nice and tight today and a little sore. Nice to feel that soreness which has been lacking of late due to no lifting.

Went back to see the physio today. Very pleased with progress and has said that next week I'll be back to light training. He's given me a few more exercises to do one involves 2 stability balls balanced on one another and I have to put my hand on top and keep it balanced for around 10 mins or until my arm starts to ache (which is pretty quick). It works a lot of the smaller deeper muscles used in stability of the shoulder apparantly.

The other is a throwing motion with a cable, quite a balistic movement to simulate the balistic nature and explosive nature of weight training. Both these are to be done a few times a day alongside some normal rotator work with the band and dumbells.

Anyway he seemed impressed that I hadn't gone back training, around 80-90% do and prolong the rehab for up to 8 weeks or more.

I asked whether I would always suffer with problems due to the injury and he couldn't answer. He explained it was like reprogramming the muscles that have been used in such a way for such a long period of time due to existing problems and past problems with the RC but did say that with the strengthening exercises given that he has given it is possible for me to have no further problems if I take the right precautions. He advised me that the bbell bench was certainly a no no for around 4-6 weeks and heavy benching in the future could well aggrivate it and in an ideal world should be avoided but we both agreed sometimes the world isn't ideal!!!.

Dumbells he said are the way forward for me for the time being so that's what I will do.

Anyway enough of my woes, tomorrow is chest and benching for Matt so I will be there to check that the chest press machine is not incorporated into his workout for a second week and save him from intense p1ss taking that would result in said activity.

J


----------



## ElfinTan

Glad you are well back on the road to recovery Sweetie!


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Supercell,if you do decide to use just dumbells,it could be worth buying some dumbell hooks for when you're going 'heavy' which will save your shoulder from having to 'swing' them up.


----------



## Nytol

BLUE(UK) said:


> Supercell,if you do decide to use just dumbells,it could be worth buying some dumbell hooks for when you're going 'heavy' which will save your shoulder from having to 'swing' them up.


He has me for that, no swinging required 

My quads and calves have been getting tighter and more sore as the days has gone on, all good, :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

I am very happy to hear that Nytol and SC will not be swinging when they are training! :whistling:


----------



## Nytol

ElfinTan said:


> I am very happy to hear that Nytol and SC will not be swinging when they are training! :whistling:


No, Swinging is strictly post WO.

Today's training, 1st proper one for 2 weeks, as last weeks gay session probably did more harm than good.

Bench Press (all reps paused at chest)

80kg x 8

120kg x 5

180kg x 3

160kg x 6+1f

180kg was comfortable, plan is to add 2.5kg per week and keep doing triples until I stop progressing.

50 Degree Inc BB Press

100kg x 6

130kg x 4/5+1f

Not very good, triceps were giving out, been quite a while since I've done this.

Seated Overhead EZ Tricep Extensions

50kg x 8

60kg x 5

80kg x 6+1f






I did a seated clean and press to get the weight up 1st, which was harder than the reps, but James missed it with the camera, 

Dips

BW x 8

BW+20kg x 6

BW+50kg x 8+1p drop weight BW x 7ish+1p






Surprisingly strong again, 

Calves still very sore.


----------



## jjb1

excuse my ignarence on power lifting but whats the benifits of pause stop at the bottom nytol?

is it lower end power (off the chest)


----------



## jw007

jjb1 said:


> excuse my ignarence on power lifting but whats the benifits of pause stop at the bottom nytol?
> 
> is it lower end power (off the chest)


Let me answer that.....

Nytol likes everyone to believe he trains super strict because he likes ful ROM blah blah blah and that hes more powerful as he can pause on each rep etc etc...

Well the fact is, the way his weird gimpy body is wired, he actually finds it far easier to pause at end of each rep, as that way he can rest, replenish his ATP and then go again, so what in effect he is doing is loads of singles as opposed to a set of 5 or 6..

If you asked him to show you a smooth set of 5 reps he would fail after one, as he needs the pause..

Dont let him convince you its a "power" thing..

Hope this answers your question:thumb:


----------



## nibbsey

jw007 said:


> Let me answer that.....
> 
> Nytol likes everyone to believe he trains super strict because he likes ful ROM blah blah blah and that hes more powerful as he can pause on each rep etc etc...
> 
> Well the fact is, the way his weird gimpy body is wired, he actually finds it far easier to pause at end of each rep, as that way he can rest, replenish his ATP and then go again, so what in effect he is doing is loads of singles as opposed to a set of 5 or 6..
> 
> If you asked him to show you a smooth set of 5 reps he would fail after one, as he needs the pause..
> 
> Dont let him convince you its a "power" thing..
> 
> Hope this answers your question:thumb:


I agree, if you check his overhead extention video out you'll note the lack of decent on the stretch therefore making him able to do 80kg whereas 40kg would have sufficed with proper form..

PMSL...


----------



## METAL

Good lifting Matt. Just interested in what you said about adding 2.5kg a week until you fail. Will this be the same with every lift and will that be strait through or will you be using de-load weeks at all?

Glad to see you're back in business mate!


----------



## SOUTHMAN

impressive dips good advert for maximuscle at the end lol


----------



## supercell

Considering the week Matt had last week he was strong today. God its fustrating watching someone train when all you can do is RC exrcises......and..... well and a couple of sets of cheeky crossovers!!!

Weight today down to 93kgs, so a whopping 1lb lost in the last few days. Eating is more structured but my appetite is actually bigger than before, I'm just limiting what I eat and not eating copius amount of PB.

Did a few curls, crossovers and pushdowns today as well as my RC exrcises. No pain today doing what I did. Next week cant come soon enough now but I am trying to be patient.

Got a fairly bad few days of eating ahead with 3 or 4 meals out but hey, it is xmas after all.

J


----------



## jjb1

jw007 said:


> Let me answer that.....
> 
> Nytol likes everyone to believe he trains super strict because he likes ful ROM blah blah blah and that hes more powerful as he can pause on each rep etc etc...
> 
> Well the fact is, the way his weird gimpy body is wired, he actually finds it far easier to pause at end of each rep, as that way he can rest, replenish his ATP and then go again, so what in effect he is doing is loads of singles as opposed to a set of 5 or 6..
> 
> If you asked him to show you a smooth set of 5 reps he would fail after one, as he needs the pause..
> 
> Dont let him convince you its a "power" thing..
> 
> Hope this answers your question:thumb:


thats funny bro, i see a power lifter in my old gym do it alot even with bands sometimes it just makes me wonder


----------



## DB

supercell said:


> Got a fairly bad few days of eating ahead with 3 or 4 meals out but hey, it is xmas after all.
> 
> J


LOL! that sounds like a normal day mate! 3 or 4 days out!


----------



## Nytol

jjb1 said:


> excuse my ignarence on power lifting but whats the benifits of pause stop at the bottom nytol?
> 
> is it lower end power (off the chest)


Ignore Sumo Boy, his envy is just eating him up, please feel free to check out his 'nodding dog dips' to see how not to train.

The reason for the pause is that in competition a pause is required, so if going for an official record you must pause the weight at the chest before pressing on the centre judges command.

This is why The Gimp would never have a chance at such a thing.



METAL said:


> Good lifting Matt. Just interested in what you said about adding 2.5kg a week until you fail. Will this be the same with every lift and will that be strait through or will you be using de-load weeks at all?
> 
> Glad to see you're back in business mate!


No right through, do not see the logic behind a deload week, how is it better than a week off?

Other lifts will vary in the weight added, but same principle.



SOUTHMAN said:


> impressive dips *good advert for maximuscle at the end* lol


I f*cking hope not!


----------



## Tall

Nytol - some people will loose neuro-muscular ability if they have a full week off, so a deload could be either 1/3rd of the volume, just doing 1rm work, or dropping assistance exercises.


----------



## Nytol

Tall said:


> Nytol - some people will loose neuro-muscular ability if they have a full week off, so a deload could be either 1/3rd of the volume, just doing 1rm work, or dropping assistance exercises.


I'll occasionally drop assistance moves, not that I do many, if I dropped the volume I may as well not turn up


----------



## supercell

Nytol said:


> I'll occasionally drop assistance moves, not that I do many, if I dropped the volume I may as well not turn up


PMSL

Yep, I can vouch for that Tall. Before we started training Matt trained just 2 days out of every 7-9. At least I have him doing 3x in 7. Left to his own devices, training would involve thinking about the session, psyching himself up and then psyching himself out and therefore not even turning up at the gym.

I was talking about a PL progression cycle involving 6x3 at 80%, 6x4 at 80% up to 6x6 in week 4 then 5x5 with 85%, 4x4 90%.....and so on....An old but effective programme. Worked a treat for me and increased each lift by at least 10-15% :thumb:

Unfortunately it was met with 'why on earth would I want to do that much?'...So you can see what I am up against:whistling: :cursing: :tongue:

J


----------



## Tall

supercell said:


> PMSL
> 
> Yep, I can vouch for that Tall. Before we started training Matt trained just 2 days out of every 7-9. At least I have him doing 3x in 7. Left to his own devices, training would involve thinking about the session, psyching himself up and then psyching himself out and therefore not even turning up at the gym.
> 
> I was talking about a PL progression cycle involving 6x3 at 80%, 6x4 at 80% up to 6x6 in week 4 then 5x5 with 85%, 4x4 90%.....and so on....An old but effective programme. Worked a treat for me and increased each lift by at least 10-15% :thumb:
> 
> Unfortunately it was met with 'why on earth would I want to do that much?'...So you can see what I am up against:whistling: :cursing: :tongue:
> 
> J


LOL.

Yeah not alot of volume really in Nytols programming I see.

Question for you James: Have you ever seen Matt in the gym *without* his white Primark T-shirt and tan Burton Combats...? :lol:


----------



## Nytol

Tall said:


> LOL.
> 
> Yeah not alot of volume really in Nytols programming I see.
> 
> Question for you James: Have you ever seen Matt in the gym *without* his white Primark T-shirt and tan Burton Combats...? :lol:


It is a Marks and Spencers T shirt, (they are very comfortable for training,I have several, and I'm not wearing tight tops out of respect for JW and his injury), not Burton, but Nike Combats, the pockets are useful, which I also have in Black, and Grey.

I do worry about you, and the things you notice about me, mg:

Maybe you can put in a fashion request for my next clip?


----------



## Tall

Nytol said:


> It is a Marks and Spencers T shirt, (they are very comfortable for training,I have several, and I'm not wearing tight tops out of respect for JW and his injury), not Burton, but Nike Combats, the pockets are useful, which I also have in Black, and Grey.
> 
> I do worry about you, and the things you notice about me, mg:
> 
> Maybe you can put in a fashion request for my next clip?


No word of a lie. I've never seen anyone train in Combats before. It worried me. :whistling:

But if we are doing G4P requests :lol: a vest, b'ball shorts and stan smiths would be amazing xx


----------



## Nytol

Tall said:


> No word of a lie. I've never seen anyone train in Combats before. It worried me. :whistling:
> 
> But if we are doing G4P requests :lol: a vest, b'ball shorts and stan smiths would be amazing xx


I'll see what I can do for you x


----------



## chrisj22

I think you look sexy as you are, Nytol. x

Don't change a thing for Tall - he's playing mind games, mate. He does it all the time.


----------



## supercell

Now that, even I'd pay to see.

I am however slightly concerned as to where this thread is going esp when Matt mentioned myself and 'plaything' in the same sentence on Wednesday.

J


----------



## Tall

supercell said:


> Now that, even I'd pay to see.
> 
> I am however slightly concerned as to where this thread is going esp when Matt mentioned myself and 'plaything' in the same sentence on Wednesday.
> 
> J


We are just following your lead James and moving away from strength training onto Cable Crossovers and Tricep Kickbacks :lol: :laugh: :thumb:


----------



## supercell

I'll have you know I am using a stability ball now...things are looking up!! )

Tomorrow is back and deads.

I'll be there but in what capacity, I do not know. Probably being Matt's bitch holding the video camera again!

God, I cant wait to lift some weights again, it's driving me fcuking mad TBH.

J


----------



## Tall

supercell said:


> I'll have you know I am using a stability ball now...things are looking up!! )
> 
> Tomorrow is back and deads.
> 
> I'll be there but in what capacity, I do not know. Probably being Matt's bitch holding the video camera again!
> 
> God, I cant wait to lift some weights again, it's driving me fcuking mad TBH.
> 
> J


So you've gone from JW007 -> Tom Blackman...? I wouldn't announce that too loudly :lol:

If you have chance would you be able to vid the RC exercises the physio gave you?

For back - you could do Snatch Grip Rack Deads -> Shrugs Complex. Not too heavy though.


----------



## Nytol

Today's training

Deadlift (Raw, no belt, no straps)

115kg x 6

155kg x 5

195kg x 4

235kg x 2

275kg x 2

302.5kg x 1 (New PB)






Chins

BW x 6

+20kg x 5

+42.5kg x 4+1f (drop weight) BWx8+2f

EZ Bar curls

50kg x 5

62.5kg x 5+1cr (drop weight) 50kg x 4+1p

DB Preacher Curl

21kg x 7+1f

Was pleased and surprised with the Deadlift, did not actually have a plan going in the the gym today, as I felt tired and had missed last week, legs were/are still sore from Monday too.

Took a lot out of my CNS though, as chins and biceps felt weak, but I'm not overly concerned about that.


----------



## DoubleDcups

****in mad lifting mate, looked solid, the 700lb will be there soon no doubt.

Nytol, what would you say your BF is in that vid compared to your avatar? what sort of bodyweight difference is there between them?


----------



## jw007

Nytol said:


> Today's training
> 
> Deadlift (Raw, no belt, no straps)
> 
> 115kg x 6
> 
> 155kg x 5
> 
> 195kg x 4
> 
> 235kg x 2
> 
> 275kg x 2
> 
> *302.5kg x 1 (New PB)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chins
> 
> BW x 6
> 
> +20kg x 5
> 
> +42.5kg x 4+1f (drop weight) BWx8+2f
> 
> EZ Bar curls
> 
> 50kg x 5
> 
> 62.5kg x 5+1cr (drop weight) 50kg x 4+1p
> 
> DB Preacher Curl
> 
> 21kg x 7+1f
> 
> Was pleased and surprised with the Deadlift, did not actually have a plan going in the the gym today, as I felt tired and had missed last week, legs were/are still sore from Monday too.
> 
> Took a lot out of my CNS though, as chins and biceps felt weak, but I'm not overly concerned about that.


Hmmm okish lift i suppose, not very smooth, and dont think he 6" blocks either side that disks are resting on has gone unnoticed either:whistling:

But well done mate, 300kg barrier broke, mental block out way:thumbup1:


----------



## hilly

congrats on the pb nytol.


----------



## Nytol

DoubleDcups said:


> ****in mad lifting mate, looked solid, the 700lb will be there soon no doubt.
> 
> Nytol, what would you say your BF is in that vid compared to your avatar? what sort of bodyweight difference is there between them?


Thanks mate.

Probably not a lot of difference in either, I stay in that kind of condition naturally without too much effort on the diet front.


----------



## DoubleDcups

Nytol said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> Probably not a lot of difference in either, I stay in that kind of condition naturally without too much effort on the diet front.


Is that assisted as well?

I'm trying to ascertain how difficult its going to be for me to get my fat ass somewhere close to that kind of shape.

Fair play though, you are putting in the graft.

Nytol, where is that gym, it looks like a strongman type set up (not every gym has atlas stones although by law they should lol) its looks very nice indeed; do any top names train there?

Looks similar to Laurence Shalaeis gym.


----------



## Nytol

DoubleDcups said:


> Is that assisted as well?
> 
> I'm trying to ascertain how difficult its going to be for me to get my fat ass somewhere close to that kind of shape.
> 
> Fair play though, you are putting in the graft.
> 
> Nytol, where is that gym, it looks like a strongman type set up (not every gym has atlas stones although by law they should lol) its looks very nice indeed; do any top names train there?
> 
> Looks similar to Laurence Shalaeis gym.


Assisted? If you mean exogenous hormones, then indeed, 

I've always been lean, just have a crap time gaining weight, but I am not so fussed about that now.

The gym is in Aylesford, Kent.

Ministry of Muscle, owned by Steve Winters, who was a top strongman a few years ago.

Jay Hughes, and Mick Holden, (I think that is his surname), both train there, and made the finals of Britain's Strongest Man, I think quite a few guys come to train with the equipment.

Steve also holds his own comp at the gym, which is always well attended and very competitive.

IFBB womens Pro Sarah Bridges trains there too.

Excellent gym, just a bit chilly in the winter,


----------



## DoubleDcups

****in awesome stuff, if you cant get strong there it isnt going to happen LOL

Yeah I met steve a few years ago at a comp in Allhallows in Kent, big guy and nice too, has a ton of respect from the competitors.

BTW, Hollwood Hughes is gonna be ****ed if he wants to be cremated LOL


----------



## supercell

Update

weight creeping back:- 93.3kgs

Congrats to Matt. My badgering worked. PB, not too shabby at all.

Shoulder much improved. Exercises really helping. RC far stronger then they were pre injury so thats good.

I did some lightish deads today with an overhand grip as didn't want to tempt fate by doing alternate.

Felt good, did 195 for 8 then 205 for 6. No pain at all but TBH I wasn't xpecting any from this exercise.

Did 3 sets of chins (no weight this week, again not wanting to tempt fate) and 10 reps per set.

Also did some hams and calves so my best workout for over 2 weeks really.

Back to proper training next week but will assess day by day as to how much weight is used.

Gonna be sore tomorrow....Thank god. Oh how I have missed that feeling!!!

J

ps

TALL,

Will get Matt to video the RC exercises and assistance exrcises for my shoulders next week on monday when its legs!!


----------



## chrisj22

Absolutely awesome lift, Matt.

Onwards and upwards, my friend.


----------



## Nytol

Today's Training.

Front Squat

95kg x 5

115kg x 5

135kg x 3

170kg x 3

Leg Extensions

7 x 15

10 x 15

Everything felt very $hit today, mentally not been in a good place the last few days, and that just makes everything an effort.

Add to that my hips were really hurting on the squats which I have never had before?

Just as my knees are feeling good, my hips are now going to hurt, how wonderful!

I did plan on doing 160kg x 3 on the squat, but having my head up my @rse meant I forgot I'd put 2 x 25's on the bar 1st, so I ended up doing 170kg which James pointed out once I'd finished, I was pleased as I thought it felt f*cking heavy.

Hoping for a better mental focus tomorrow.


----------



## supercell

Good job your strength and lifting isn't as bad as your mental arithmetic eh mate?

I realised it was 170 before Matt did the lift but thought best not to mention it today until after the set was done!!

Today was an ok session, a little rushed as I had another physio appt at 11.00 so for me it was just hacks a couple of sets of leg ext and 1 set of lunges to failure.

Pleased with the hacks, 20kgs up from last week for 8 reps so happy with that. Weight was around 190-200kgs as not sure on what the sled actually weighs but it was progression and we like that!!

Leg ext were a little odd. Last week I had a pain which got progressively worse as the set went on in my left leg. Same today so pwerhaps something for the physio to look at after my shoulder's A1. Feel nothing in squats, hacks, lunges etc, just ext. Feels real deep in the muscle.

Lunges were good; 40kgs for 20 reps.

Physio appt went very well indeed....I'M BACK!!!!!

He was very pleased with progress, now at around 95% and RC's a lot stronger than last week and far stronger than pre injury.

He just wants me using free weights, no machines (which obviously suits) as he said they dont really have a place except when surgery has taken place. Much rather the stabilisers are engaged and used.

This week I can train light chest and shoulders and back is full steam ahead. He's not concerned with back exercises as have different biomechanics, so that gives me a lot of confidence leading into deads this week.

So all in all a very positive day for me and cant wait until tomorrow when I can get some blood back upstairs.

J


----------



## jw007

Nytol said:


> Today's Training.
> 
> Front Squat
> 
> 95kg x 5
> 
> 115kg x 5
> 
> 135kg x 3
> 
> *170kg x 3*
> 
> Leg Extensions
> 
> 7 x 15
> 
> 10 x 15
> 
> Everything felt very $hit today, mentally not been in a good place the last few days, and that just makes everything an effort.
> 
> Add to that my hips were really hurting on the squats which I have never had before?
> 
> Just as my knees are feeling good, my hips are now going to hurt, how wonderful!
> 
> I did plan on doing 160kg x 3 on the squat, but having my head up my @rse meant I forgot I'd put 2 x 25's on the bar 1st, so I ended up doing 170kg which James pointed out once I'd finished, I was pleased as I thought it felt f*cking heavy.
> 
> Hoping for a better mental focus tomorrow.


Nice front squatting mate:thumbup1:

I did try them a while back when you suggested, but could not get on with them, everywhere hurt...except my legs PMSL


----------



## rugbyrich

bump for the RC videos supercell


----------



## Nytol

jw007 said:


> Nice front squatting mate:thumbup1:
> 
> I did try them a while back when you suggested, but could not get on with them, everywhere hurt...except my legs PMSL


It takes a good 3-4 weeks to get used to them, on the shoulders, and I do not suppose you started light to get used to it, 

When you are back to full health and my Guinea Pig, we shall try them again, I think you will get on well with them TBH.


----------



## Nytol

Today's Training

Bench Press (all reps paused at the chest)

80kg x 6

120kg x 5

150kg x 3

182.5kg x 3

50 Degree Inc BB Press

100kg x 5

140kg x 3+1f

30 Degree Lying EZ Tricep Extensions

40kg x 8

50kg x 8

60kg x 9+1f

Close Grip Bench Press

100kg x 5

140kg x 3+1f

Everything felt a bit front delty today, I think that was from the front squats yesterday, normally there is a whole day in between, but still good enough.


----------



## supercell

Update. Weight 92.5kgs

After doing quads yesterday my whole body hurts and aches. :cursing:

Been 5 weeks now off the juice and always at this point things start to hurt. But enough of my woes, it was chest today and it went well.

Nothing too strenuous for my first session back. A few RC exercises and shoulder warmy uppy exercises and I was good to go.

I was mindful that pressing hurt so I did incline fly/press. Worked slowly up to 25kgs. Obviously felt very light but good news was that for the last 2 sets I did Dbell press and it was fine. A little stiffness and tightness but no pain. :thumbup1:

Next exercise was cable crossovers. These dont hurt at all but still kept the weight light and did 3-4 sets of 15 reps.

For triceps I just did a couple of sets of reverse pushdowns supersetted with regular pushdowns, again no pain and went fairly heavy on these.

I did try a set of lying ext but my elbows started to hurt (again always suffer after coming off) so binned these after 3 reps!! :cursing:

So all in all very positive and I sit here now some 4 hours after and no pain what so ever but I know the DOMS will strike later tonight and tomorrow having not hit chest for a while. :rockon:

Matt filmed a few of the RC exercises and other shoulder exercises I have been given just so you can see what they are. Explaining is always difficult without a visual aid. Hope fully Matt will pop it into this post once downloaded. :beer:

*
ROTATOR CUFF AND SHOULDER REHAB EXERCISES*






I am already looking forward to deads on friday and lifting some proper weights that is if I can shift this "whole body run over by a bus feeling!"

I am wondering if it is anything to do with the peptide protocol I am following cos I am SO tired I can fall asleep anywhere, anytime. :confused1: :whistling:

Going to the docs tomorrow for a full range of blood work and will talk about my sleep patterns too. My wife says I hold my breath in my sleep which could account for me waking so frequently. May have a case of sleep apnia (sp) esp now bodyweight has increased and snoring has started again which also wakes me as well as my wife and my neighbours. My wife says its about as loud as a motorbike......NICE!!

So thats probably the real reason for the tiredness but we shall see. My docs pretty good. He normally sits me down and says 'You want liver,kidney and blood tests?' and I smile and say, 'Yes that would be useful'. We have an understanding. :whistling: :laugh: :thumb:

J


----------



## supercell

Nice one Matt. :thumb:

BTW the 3rd exercise is meant to be 'balistic' to mimick the forces of weight training, it looks counterproductive but it actually works a treat. The weight BTW is very light and that goes for all of these. :whistling:

The last one with the dbell was only 6kgs. 

As my wife said to me 'its not the size of the weight but how you move it' Quality quote Nic!!:laugh:

J


----------



## supercell

Nytol said:


> *It takes a good 3-4 weeks to get used to.*
> 
> *
> When you are back to full health and my bitch, we shall try again, I think you will get on well with them and it will feel SO good.*


Couldn't resist.

:whistling: :lol:


----------



## BLUE(UK)

supercell said:


> Going to the docs tomorrow for a full range of blood work and will talk about my sleep patterns too. My wife says I hold my breath in my sleep which could account for me waking so frequently. May have a case of sleep apnia (sp) esp now bodyweight has increased and snoring has started again which also wakes me as well as my wife and my neighbours. My wife says its about as loud as a motorbike......NICE!!
> 
> So thats probably the real reason for the tiredness but we shall see. My docs pretty good. He normally sits me down and says 'You want liver,kidney and blood tests?' and I smile and say, 'Yes that would be useful'. We have an understanding. :whistling: :laugh: :thumb:
> 
> J


Have you tried nasal strips to combat snoring,breath holding in your sleep?

Well worth a try.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BREATHE-RIGHT-NASAL-STRIPS-90-LARGE-TAN-STOP-SNORING_W0QQitemZ350138015439QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Health_HealthCare_RL?hash=item350138015439&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1298%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A2%7C240%3A1318

Yes they do work. :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## jjb1

im going to make them rc exercises a stable part of my week now

thanks for posting that j

nytol how low do you front squat?


----------



## Nytol

jjb1 said:


> nytol how low do you front squat?







This is from early in the year.


----------



## supercell

BLUE(UK) said:


> Have you tried nasal strips to combat snoring,breath holding in your sleep?
> 
> Well worth a try.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BREATHE-RIGHT-NASAL-STRIPS-90-LARGE-TAN-STOP-SNORING_W0QQitemZ350138015439QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Health_HealthCare_RL?hash=item350138015439&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1298%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A2%7C240%3A1318
> 
> Yes they do work. :whistling: :whistling:


Nice one. My mum told me about these the other day. Worth a punt for sure, cheers.

J


----------



## jw007

supercell said:


> Update. Weight 92.5kgs
> 
> Going to the docs tomorrow for a full range of blood work and will talk about my sleep patterns too. *My wife says I hold my breath in my sleep which could account for me waking so frequently. May have a case of sleep apnia (sp) esp now bodyweight has increased and snoring has started again which also wakes me as well as my wife and my neighbours. My wife says its about as loud as a motorbike......NICE!!*
> 
> So thats probably the real reason for the tiredness but we shall see. My docs pretty good. He normally sits me down and says 'You want liver,kidney and blood tests?' and I smile and say, 'Yes that would be useful'. We have an understanding. :whistling: :laugh: :thumb:
> 
> J


I have that mate, sleep apnea, mines getting worse too, sometimes i wake up not being able to breathe,, happened 4 times other nite, its scary and pretty dangerous, tren makes it much worse for me, but on minimal aas at mo and not so heavy..

Sleeping on back also makes snoring (which i do too, its terrible) and sleep apnea worse.

If can try sleep on front, throat will not close so easy..

Im sure will have to go docs soon with it and prob get a sleep face mask to ensure airways kept open







...

Im not sure is snoring is causing it or have other underlying issues


----------



## Nytol

jw007 said:


> Im sure will have to go docs soon with it and prob get a sleep face mask to ensure airways kept open
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How very sexy :lol:

I've been told that I snore, but I think it is all lies.


----------



## supercell

Update Thurs 11/12/08

Weight 92.5kgs

Went to the docs today. Sat down and basically told him what I wanted and a full MOT is now underway!! :thumbup1:

Ill get my blood taken tomorrow and should have the results back this side of xmas. Fasting for 14 hours.... Fcuk off. 8 will do it, thats what I have always done.

He also checked my heart out as I have had a murmour since birth. Good news is it has gone!!!  Must be all that cardiac hypertrophy going on. Never given me any probs and docs never stopped me doing anything due to having it.

Also having sperm count done too.Things have changed a bit from what I imagined it to be like.

It was all done at home then I whizzed it down to the pathology dept.

Funny thing was I didn't have a container so I thought 'Hmm I know I'll use a 10 ml vial and stopper it but not crimp it.' :thumbup1:

There lies the first problem getting it in there. I thought about a funnel and then I thought 'fcuk it i'll just aim and fire it into the small hole'. :confused1:

Job well done I'd say. About half went in, the rest just kinda well.....missed!! 

So I rolled up at the path unit gave it over and was greeted by an old puckered up grandma who gave me the worst look of all time.

Firstly she said 'Where did you get that from?' talking about the vial and then the cheeky mare said 'Is that it?!!'. Yes I said the other lot went all over my hand (after I had shaken hers hehe!!) She didn't even so much as crack a smile. :lol:

'Well I cant put a label on that' she said so she gave me a pot which I had to go and put the said sample into.

So its all done at home now if you can get the sample there within 60-90 mins.

I firmly believe that the sample will come back with 'Error---Water only' on it but if there are any swimmers it will be interesting to see how many and what their motility is like. :whistling:

So I'll go back again in 2 months and have more bloods done if any issues are unearthed.

Always feel its important to do these things even if its just for peace of mind and if anything does come back a little skewwy you can make an informed decision instead of just burying your head in the sand.

Back tomorrow. Chest feels a little tight and shoulder is A1. :thumbup1:

J


----------



## jjb1

Nytol said:


> This is from early in the year.


when you go that deep and heavy it will be taxing on the hip joints and flexors bro

nice squat:thumb:


----------



## Rebus

talk about my sleep patterns too. My wife says I hold my breath in my sleep which could account for me waking so frequently. May have a case of sleep apnia (sp) esp now bodyweight has increased and snoring has started again which also wakes me as well as my wife and my neighbours. My wife says its about as loud as a motorbike......NICE!!

So thats probably the real reason for the tiredness but we shall see. My docs pretty good. He normally sits me down and says 'You want liver,kidney and blood tests?' and I smile and say, 'Yes that would be useful'. We have an understanding. :whistling: :laugh: :thumb:

Hi James,

Been reading the thread with interest, nice one. Hope the injury gets sorted asap...

As for the above, i too am suffering along the same lines. I do shift work, but only noticed this problem in May after i competed and started to put the weight back on. Apparantly where not getting into REM during the night which causes the tiredness, and its the neck size which causes the wind pipe to close over.

I went to see the Dr and got referred to a sleep clinic who said i wasnt what they expected from the form i had to fill in at reception as it indicated that i was mega obese, which is common for this problem. Nothing was done then, but ive to go back next wek as it happens.

As i started dieting for the UKBFF shows the problem went, but now the weights back on, its here again. This time im not noticing im holding my breath ( well my wifes not ) but i am snoring. The problem for me is, although i don't feel tired, if im sat in the office or anywhere and not active, i literally fall asleep and find for a half hour or so i have to really fight it off. Hope its not the mask i need.....


----------



## Nytol

jjb1 said:


> when you go that deep and heavy it will be taxing on the hip joints and flexors bro
> 
> nice squat:thumb:


Thanks.

I've never had any hip issues, and have come to the conclusion that this weeks hip soreness is probably down to large amounts of Pharma GH, damn that stuff is good 

At times I've felt like I was about 90 years old, and had pain everywhere just getting up off the floor.

No pain no gain


----------



## jw007

Nytol said:


> *How very sexy* :lol:
> 
> I've been told that I snore, but I think it is all lies.


You would bang me whatever:thumb:

xx


----------



## jw007

BRABUS said:


> talk about my sleep patterns too. My wife says I hold my breath in my sleep which could account for me waking so frequently. May have a case of sleep apnia (sp) esp now bodyweight has increased and snoring has started again which also wakes me as well as my wife and my neighbours. My wife says its about as loud as a motorbike......NICE!!
> 
> So thats probably the real reason for the tiredness but we shall see. My docs pretty good. He normally sits me down and says 'You want liver,kidney and blood tests?' and I smile and say, 'Yes that would be useful'. We have an understanding. :whistling: :laugh: :thumb:
> 
> Hi James,
> 
> Been reading the thread with interest, nice one. Hope the injury gets sorted asap...
> 
> As for the above, i too am suffering along the same lines. I do shift work, but only noticed this problem in May after i competed and started to put the weight back on. Apparantly where not getting into REM during the night which causes the tiredness, and its the neck size which causes the wind pipe to close over.
> 
> I went to see the Dr and got referred to a sleep clinic who said i wasnt what they expected from the form i had to fill in at reception as it indicated that i was mega obese, which is common for this problem. Nothing was done then, but ive to go back next wek as it happens.
> 
> As i started dieting for the UKBFF shows the problem went, but now the weights back on, its here again. This time im not noticing im holding my breath ( well my wifes not ) but i am snoring. The problem for me is, although i don't feel tired, if im sat in the office or anywhere and not active, i literally fall asleep and find for a half hour or so i have to really fight it off. Hope its not the mask i need.....


http://www.theprivateclinic.co.uk/treatments/snoring-sleep-apnea/?gclid=CPXS27jwuJcCFYsh3godyBxYTA

im going to get free consultation here mate


----------



## Rebus

jw007 said:


> http://www.theprivateclinic.co.uk/treatments/snoring-sleep-apnea/?gclid=CPXS27jwuJcCFYsh3godyBxYTA
> 
> im going to get free consultation here mate


Will be interesting to hear how it goes. Alad at my gym had his out as a result of the snoring ( he's a big lad..muscle wise ) but he reckons its worse, doh. :whistling:


----------



## ba baracuss

Cheers for the rehab video gents :thumbup1:

Is this something you have been told to do on an ongoing basis now James, or just for a certain period?

If long term, is the idea to up the weights gradually or just stick with what you use now?

I tweaked my RC a while ago and tried some stretches I found on youtube but they made it hurt more. I've stopped them and stopped pressing completely and no pain now. Going to try pressing again next week I think.


----------



## Galtonator

Nytol do you do front withyour arms crossed or an alternative grip?


----------



## Nytol

Galtonator said:


> Nytol do you do front withyour arms crossed or an alternative grip?


For front squats I cross my arms, I do not have the flexibility to try using an Olympic grip.


----------



## donggle

James you say you got your bloods and sperm done by your doc? Are you private or NHS, before Xmas seems a little too speedy for the old National Health....


----------



## Nytol

Today's Training

Deadlift

115kg x 5

175kg x 4

230kg x 2

260kg x 3

Chins

BW x 6

+15 x 5

+30 x 8+2f

BW x 9+1p

One Arm Hammer Style Rows

42.5kg x 13+1f

So, so, did not feel totally recovered from last week, should probably have missed deadlift this week.


----------



## supercell

estfna said:


> James you say you got your bloods and sperm done by your doc? Are you private or NHS, before Xmas seems a little too speedy for the old National Health....


I have the option of both.The NHS Health Centre is 50 yards from my bed, so its nice and easy to see my doc plus he's a nice guy who doesn't judge, just gets on with his job and realises the world isn't perfect or the people in it.

They're are pretty speedy here to be fair. Any potential problems though and I'll get the doc to refer me to the private sector as referrals can take an age. :thumbup1:

J


----------



## supercell

*Update Fri 12/12/08*

Weight *94.3kgs* WTF?? Ok I admit I had my xmas meal on thursday night.

Good to be training heavy on back again.

The workout was as follows:-

*Deads*

1x8 110

1x6 150

1x4 195

3x3 215

First working set felt a bit strange as had feet too close together but next 2 felt very good and I felt strong.

*Chins*

1x10

1x8 10kgs

1x10 +2 assisted

Felt a lot stronger this week. I think last week I was a little tentitive due to shoulder.

*Single arm seated hammer style rows.*

1x10 45

1x8 55

Overall great workout. Felt good and strong apart from smelling of curry.

Back today is really tight and sore with DOMS but nice feeling. Shoulder is A1 so all good on that front too.

J


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

Is that the heaviest you have ever been mate?


----------



## supercell

Yes mate, I'll get Matt to take a few pics this week of just how fat I am!!!

J


----------



## ElfinTan

94.3kg??????????? You must be round ;0)


----------



## supercell

ElfinTan said:


> 94.3kg??????????? You must be round ;0)


LOL. I'd say more square like, it sounds better!!:laugh:

Jx


----------



## supercell

*Update.*

*Mon 15th Dec 2008*

Weight this mornng *94.5kgs*.

Feeling big at the moment but suprisingly OK with my new found weight. Earlier this year I was around 93 at my heaviest and felt really lethargic and heavy; you know that feeling, hard walking stairs, taking a deep breath before bending down to put your socks on etc.

Anyway it was legs today.

Matt phoned in to say he wouldn't be training so that just left me.

I was going to do some hacks after warming up on leg ext but decided to 'jump back on the bike' so to speak and do some squats (which was the cause of my shoulder injury)

Anyway I had a great workout and it was as follows

*Leg Ext *

1x10 6

1x10 7

1x15 8

I stayed light on these as I have a niggling pain deep in my left quad which only seems to hurt half way through the set and only on the leg ext. Anyway they served their purpose to warm everything up, in fact they were pretty pumped.

*Squats*

1x10 65

1x8 105

1x4 145

1x4 165

1x3 185

1x8 145

Was really pleased with these. 185kg felt light and I mean really light but I didn't want to push it today after my mind was all over the place due to my shoulder experience before.

Anyway good news is shoulder was absolutely fine, no pain at all.

Each rep was right to the bottom, past parallel and Steve who was spotting me asked me why I stopped at 3 as he said there were at least 8-10 in there. But like I said 1 step at a time.

*Dbell Lunges*

1x30 40kgs

*Leg Curls (standing) *

3x8 pyramided up to whole stack

*Seated leg curls*

2x12 13 plates

Really pleased with today. Now I can squat without fear or any reprecussions I feel a lot more confident. Next week it will all be about squatting 200kg (well 205kg to be exact), so camera at the ready next week I think!!

Looking forward to chest on weds. No benching but looking to increase the weight again with the dumbells and do 1 set of bench at the end (like last week) once everything is nicely warmed.

Eating wise has been hearty to say the least and am looking forward to starting a more structured approach in the New Year. I have to admit that I am enjoying eating what I want and not worrying. I am so chilled now and going out has become a pleasure again.

Its when I look back and see the kind of sacrifices that I have made to get where I have that I realise how I must seem to 'non' trainers ie ordinary folk. I have forgone many social events due to my BBing over the past few years, so its nice to be a part of that once more plus my body has responded really well to eating what I want (I do however make sure I always eat 50g of protein with each meal).

I was talking to Neil Hill last night and I said that quite often you see pros the year after turning pro and wonder how they put on so much muscle in such a short amount of time, well the answer is 'relaxing' a little and enjoying yourself. My body seems to thrive on this it seems, plus this is the first real off season I have had for 3-4 years.

However you also have to be mindful of not enjoying this regime too much as the reigns have to be pulled in at some point and that point will be early Jan for me.

Anyway enough rambling, until weds......

J


----------



## Nytol

Todays Training

Bench Press (All reps paused at the chest)

60kg x 8

100kg x 6

150kg x 3

185kg x 3

50 Degree Inc BB Press

100kg x 6

142.5kg x 3

30 Degree EZ Tricep Extensions

50kg x 8

70kg x 9+1f

Reverse Grip Pushdown

55kg x 8

75kg x 9+1p (drop weight)

65kg x 6+1p (drop weight)

50kg x 7+1p


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

Nytol said:


> Todays Training
> 
> Bench Press (All reps paused at the chest)
> 
> 60kg x 8
> 
> 100kg x 6
> 
> 150kg x 3
> 
> *185kg x 3*
> 
> 50 Degree Inc BB Press
> 
> 100kg x 6
> 
> 142.5kg x 3
> 
> 30 Degree EZ Tricep Extensions
> 
> 50kg x 8
> 
> 70kg x 9+1f
> 
> Reverse Grip Pushdown
> 
> 55kg x 8
> 
> 75kg x 9+1p (drop weight)
> 
> 65kg x 6+1p (drop weight)
> 
> 50kg x 7+1p


Is this a PB mate for 3 reps?


----------



## Nytol

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Is this a PB mate for 3 reps?


Paused maybe? Not sure.

I did 200kg x 4 about 2 years ago when training for a powerlifting show, but they were just strict touch and go reps, no pause.


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

Nytol said:


> Paused maybe? Not sure.
> 
> I did 200kg x 4 about 2 years ago when training for a powerlifting show, but they were just strict touch and go reps, no pause.


You still using 1600mg test per week? Do you find adding tren/dbol etc increases your strength or you good to go on just a high dose of test?


----------



## Nytol

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> You still using 1600mg test per week? Do you find adding tren/dbol etc increases your strength or you good to go on just a high dose of test?


Tren would, but I cant use it, makes me depressed and really nasty.

But in an ideal world I'd use test and tren all the time, awesome drug.

Dbol does not seem to do a huge amount for me any more, I keep meaning to run 100mg per day for a while and see how that works out, but I have not gotten around to it.

TBH I need to start eating properly before doing anything.


----------



## supercell

Wednesdays workout for me was all about easing myself back into lifting.

I started with inc dbell press and went up to 35kgs up from 25 last week

I then did some flat bench and worked up to 90kg for 10, last week I stuck with 60kg

I did some cables and also some dbell pullovers just to stretch everything out.

All went well and no pain so next week I will increase a little more. After seeing my physio on tuesday he is happy for me to progress to lifting heavier weights now so I'll take it slowly but surely.

Very sore today as in DOMS and shoulder is A1.

Had the result back from my sperm test and as expected Zilcho!! So I have now been referred to my private hospital at Benenden and I should be seeing the urologist in the next few weeks.

Like I explained to my parents yesterday when nature produces the perfect specimen it has no need to evolve further!!!!LOL

Feeling good but very tired at the moment, I'm ok if busy but sit down and I could fall asleep; then again I have always been like that.

Weight has stabilised at around 94kgs after going up to around 95 yesterday morning.

Looking forward to deads tomorrow and I'll update as and when. I am also considering running another thread on my 'fertility issues' for informational purposes for anyone else who may find themselves in a similar situation.

Cya

J


----------



## hilly

the fertility thread would be an excellent idea imo james.


----------



## Beans

supercell said:


> *I am also considering running another thread on my 'fertility issues' for informational purposes for anyone else who may find themselves in a similar situation.*
> 
> Cya
> 
> J


That's a fantastic idea for a thread James. Would be very interested indeed. :thumbup1:


----------



## Nytol

The tiredest, most **** training ever.

Deadlift

125kg x 5

165kg x 4

205kg x 3

245kg x 3 x 2

Chins

BW x 6

+30 x 6+1 (very embarrassing)

And to round off the gayness

Cable Preacher Curls

45kg x 6

65kg x 12+1f

65kg x 7+1f

Was a walking Zombie, everything hurt where I was so tired.

Never mind


----------



## jw007

Nytol said:


> The tiredest, most **** training ever.
> 
> Deadlift
> 
> 125kg x 5
> 
> 165kg x 4
> 
> 205kg x 3
> 
> 245kg x 3 x 2
> 
> Chins
> 
> BW x 6
> 
> +30 x 6+1 (very embarrassing)
> 
> And to round off the gayness
> 
> Cable Preacher Curls
> 
> 45kg x 6
> 
> 65kg x 12+1f
> 
> 65kg x 7+1f
> 
> Was a walking Zombie, everything hurt where I was so tired.
> 
> Never mind


Shakes head while rolling eyes:rolleyes:


----------



## SD

Nytol said:


> *The tiredest, most **** training ever.*
> 
> Deadlift
> 
> 125kg x 5
> 
> 165kg x 4
> 
> 205kg x 3
> 
> 245kg x 3 x 2
> 
> Chins
> 
> BW x 6
> 
> +30 x 6+1 (*very embarrassing*)
> 
> *And to round off the gayness*
> 
> Cable Preacher Curls
> 
> 45kg x 6
> 
> 65kg x 12+1f
> 
> 65kg x 7+1f
> 
> *Was a walking Zombie, everything hurt where I was so tired.*
> 
> Never mind


Less moaning, more lifting please :beer:

 SD


----------



## Nytol

jw007 said:


> Shakes head while rolling eyes:rolleyes:


I knew I could count on your support, 

I still have the 2 good arms though, :wink:


----------



## jw007

Nytol said:


> I knew I could count on your support,
> 
> I still have the 2 good arms though, :wink:


well whats point of that if my one good one works better than your 2 :confused1:

When you say "good", good how?? good peak? good and long? good cause you can get them thro small gaps pmsl


----------



## supercell

*Update fri 19th Dec*

Weight 93.8kgs

Facebook is not conducive to hard, focused training. Spent till 2.30am gassing so didn't even wake till 9am. Ate breakie downed some NOX and headed off to gym blurry eyed.

Good to see Matt as fcuked as me. He was up till 4am; always has to beat me doesn't he!!

Anyway dragged my lifeless body round and wasn't too bad once got going.

*Deads*

1x6 125

1x4 165

1x2 205

*2x3 225*

Felt ok and most I have done for reps so pleased.

*Chins*

1x8

*1x8 +1 15kgs*

1x10 +1

*Dumbell pullovers*

1x20 28

1x20 28

*Rope pulldowns*

1x15 3/4 stack

1x15 stack

1x12 stack

That was it. Great pump. Felt strong.

J


----------



## BLUE(UK)

What's 1x8+1? I know it = 9 but what does it mean?

1set x 8reps +1 forced rep?

Yes,i am tired and cant seem to gather what this means.

Thanks.


----------



## Nytol

BLUE(UK) said:


> What's 1x8+1? I know it = 9 but what does it mean?
> 
> 1set x 8reps +1 forced rep?
> 
> Yes,i am tired and cant seem to gather what this means.
> 
> Thanks.


Yes on chins they are forced reps, normally I put a little 'f' next to mine but forgot today on the chins, or a 'p' for a partial rep.


----------



## METAL

James,

have you altered your squat grip to wide like when you were bb squatting, or are you persevering with the narrow grip despite the injury?


----------



## supercell

METAL said:


> James,
> 
> have you altered your squat grip to wide like when you were bb squatting, or are you persevering with the narrow grip despite the injury?


Gone wide again for now and felt more comfortable. Trouble is getting this heavy so quickly has left me very inflexible, it will take a while but once the body settles it will improve.

And yes denotes forced reps or assisted reps. I'll use a better key next time.

J


----------



## Tall

supercell said:


> Nice one Matt. :thumb:
> 
> BTW the 3rd exercise is meant to be 'balistic' to mimick the forces of weight training, it looks counterproductive but it actually works a treat. The weight BTW is very light and that goes for all of these. :whistling:
> 
> The last one with the dbell was only 6kgs.
> 
> As my wife said to me 'its not the size of the weight but how you move it' Quality quote Nic!!:laugh:
> 
> J


James,

IMHO Ditch the Ballistic RC stuff.

I know the weight is only light, but think about how light a baseball, an american football and a tennis racket are. All of which are moved ballistically. All of which when moved ballistically can cause RC injury.

If you are moving something ballistically then you are generating a large amount of force - all be it with a small weight. But the amount of force you generate can be greater with a small weight than with a large weight... Think about what you can throw further - a skimming pebble or decent sized throwing stone, or a house brick.

So if you are generating a large amount of force, while you think the fact that the light weight will keep you injury free, I would suggest it could cause further injury.

IMHO The following would make a better rehab protocol, but all RC rehab protocols are much of a muchness and would need to tailored to your exact injury.

90deg (Bent Elbows) Internal Shoulder Rotations

^^^ Best done on cable machine or with a band behind your back

90deg (Bent Elbows) Horizontal External Shoulder Rotations (L Flies)

90deg (Bent Elbows) Vertical External Shoulder Rotations (Cubans or Muscle Snatch) - you did these last on the video

180deg External Shoulder Rotations (Crosses)

Broomstick/Towel/Band Shoulder Dislocates

Scap Pushups

+ 90deg External Rotation Stretch (lie on floor or stand against a wall)

+ 90deg Internal Rotation Stretch (lie on floor or stand against a wall)

All with light weights, done slowly and deliberately to get the mind muscle connection.

You may also benefit from using a TENS/EMS lightly on the affected area - you can pick a TENS up from Lloyds Chemist for £7 + batteries. My shoulder is feeling alot better now from only a few weeks of light use.

Hope the above may be of some use.


----------



## jjb1

how about following the exercise through but less balistically ? controlled and percise to strengthen


----------



## supercell

Tall said:


> James,
> 
> IMHO Ditch the Ballistic RC stuff.
> 
> I know the weight is only light, but think about how light a baseball, an american football and a tennis racket are. All of which are moved ballistically. All of which when moved ballistically can cause RC injury.
> 
> If you are moving something ballistically then you are generating a large amount of force - all be it with a small weight. But the amount of force you generate can be greater with a small weight than with a large weight... Think about what you can throw further - a skimming pebble or decent sized throwing stone, or a house brick.
> 
> So if you are generating a large amount of force, while you think the fact that the light weight will keep you injury free, I would suggest it could cause further injury.
> 
> IMHO The following would make a better rehab protocol, but all RC rehab protocols are much of a muchness and would need to tailored to your exact injury.
> 
> 90deg (Bent Elbows) Internal Shoulder Rotations
> 
> ^^^ Best done on cable machine or with a band behind your back
> 
> 90deg (Bent Elbows) Horizontal External Shoulder Rotations (L Flies)
> 
> 90deg (Bent Elbows) Vertical External Shoulder Rotations (Cubans or Muscle Snatch) - you did these last on the video
> 
> 180deg External Shoulder Rotations (Crosses)
> 
> Broomstick/Towel/Band Shoulder Dislocates
> 
> Scap Pushups
> 
> + 90deg External Rotation Stretch (lie on floor or stand against a wall)
> 
> + 90deg Internal Rotation Stretch (lie on floor or stand against a wall)
> 
> All with light weights, done slowly and deliberately to get the mind muscle connection.
> 
> You may also benefit from using a TENS/EMS lightly on the affected area - you can pick a TENS up from Lloyds Chemist for £7 + batteries. My shoulder is feeling alot better now from only a few weeks of light use.
> 
> Hope the above may be of some use.


Hi Tall,

Thankyou for the detailed exercise analysis, I really appreciate that and will empoy.

As for the balistic soulder exercise, I have now been told to stop that by the physio anyway as I am now back lifting. All it was for was to get the muscles used to moving ballistically (ie weight training) and so has served its purpose. The other exercises too are being reduced in frequency to 4 times a week and soon will be relaxed to just 3x a week prior to taining and after.

On a side note I went to the gym yesterday and spent around 15 mins doing some of the above exercises and then I tried some dbell shoulder presses.

No pain whatsever and in fact I felt very strong. 48kg for 10 reps and could have carried on.

I think in another 1-2 weeks I'll be pretty much there. I have followed what the physio has suggested re training and not try to jump back in too heavy too quickly. Its been nearly 4 weeks since I did it now and I am thankful that there seems to be no lasting damage at this early stage.

Thanks again for your detailed post, its nice to know that people are here to help and offer their advice to help me return to full Conan power!!!

I'll def look into getting one of those from Boots, even better still I have a 22% discount card as my wife works for them!! :thumb:

Happy christmas Tall

J


----------



## Tall

supercell said:


> Hi Tall,
> 
> Thankyou for the detailed exercise analysis, I really appreciate that and will empoy.
> 
> As for the balistic soulder exercise, I have now been told to stop that by the physio anyway as I am now back lifting. All it was for was to get the muscles used to moving ballistically (ie weight training) and so has served its purpose. The other exercises too are being reduced in frequency to 4 times a week and soon will be relaxed to just 3x a week prior to taining and after.
> 
> On a side note I went to the gym yesterday and spent around 15 mins doing some of the above exercises and then I tried some dbell shoulder presses.
> 
> No pain whatsever and in fact I felt very strong. 48kg for 10 reps and could have carried on.
> 
> I think in another 1-2 weeks I'll be pretty much there. I have followed what the physio has suggested re training and not try to jump back in too heavy too quickly. Its been nearly 4 weeks since I did it now and I am thankful that there seems to be no lasting damage at this early stage.
> 
> Thanks again for your detailed post, its nice to know that people are here to help and offer their advice to help me return to full Conan power!!!
> 
> I'll def look into getting one of those from Boots, even better still I have a 22% discount card as my wife works for them!! :thumb:
> 
> Happy christmas Tall
> 
> J


No worries - hope it helps some what, most of the info comes from a friend of mine, I just added a few bits which I used specifically for me.

Theres another set of exercises done as a complex, but I'll leave that for another day.

Before I bench I now spend 5mins warming up my RC doing band face pulls, band external rotations, band muscle snatch and band pulldowns as a Prehab if you will, and I do my rehab on none training days.

Speak to your physio about the TENS - if he rates them he may be able to show you how to work it in person. The prices are cheap now for TENS - the £7 one I got was 2 pad single channel (so works one muscle group at once) - but I'd try and get a 4pad dual channel to work two muscle groups at once (~£15 I'd guess for a cheap one)

Your back is fairly detailed so it shouldn't be too difficult for you to find the RC muscles + teres major and your rear delt.

I'd honestly be careful with the dbell shoulder press, but only you will really know if you are ready on not.

What did my shoulder in was deep Incline DBell Bench - yet curiously I was fine doing flies and machine press flies. Depending on where the tear is some people can be ok doing "close grip" Flat DB Bench.

All we need to do now is get Matt training in some Stan Smiths and B'Ball shorts! :thumb:


----------



## supercell

*Update.*

Weight:- forgot to weigh (probaably a good thing)

Today was legs. Unfortunately I wasn't training with Matt today as I had planned to go up to see Wade in Windsor, so trained at Castle gym late this morning.

Good workout in all, legs are ruined this evening and esp glutes from walking lunges (first time doing since my British prep)

*Plate loaded leg ext*

1x15 1x20kg plate

1x15 2 "

1x15 3 "

1x12 4 "

1x10 5 "

Felt good and strong on these, legs were pumped heavily afterwards.

*Squats*

1x15 60

1x10 100

1x6 140

1x3 180

*1x4 200*

1x13 140

Really pleased with these this week. Strange rack, strange bar and strange surroundings but felt good.

*Walking lunges*

1x30 32kgs

1x26 32kgs

1x20 32kgs

Absolutely battered me TBH. Very pumped, most pumped I think my legs have ever been. Felt huge!! Glutes cramping and made the mistake of lying on the floor after and couldn't get up.

Great session, will be very sore tomorrow. Was going to do calves but was spent, will do with chest on weds.

9/10 workout.

J


----------



## Guest

hi james, do you believe in not doing much volume for bodybuilding or are you currently just doing less volume because you want to get stronger?

have you always believed in heavy, low volume training for your bodybuilding?


----------



## supercell

I go through phases TBH.

I have experimented a lot with my training but it does seem to like heavy, low rep work, esp in the off season when calories are higher.

It does however completely fcuk me up LOL

Matt calls my volume BBing training 'gay' but it has its place. I am a BBer after all but must admit the feeling of being strong far outweighs the feeling of being big. Having both though I guess is the best feeling.

J


----------



## jw007

supercell said:


> I go through phases TBH.
> 
> I have experimented a lot with my training but it does seem to like heavy, low rep work, esp in the off season when calories are higher.
> 
> It does however completely fcuk me up LOL
> 
> *Matt calls my volume BBing training 'gay'* but it has its place. I am a BBer after all but must admit the feeling of being strong far outweighs the feeling of being big. Having both though I guess is the best feeling.
> 
> J


And he would be right:thumb:


----------



## Guest

supercell said:


> I go through phases TBH.
> 
> I have experimented a lot with my training but it does seem to like heavy, low rep work, esp in the off season when calories are higher.
> 
> It does however completely fcuk me up LOL
> 
> Matt calls my volume BBing training 'gay' but it has its place. I am a BBer after all but must admit the feeling of being strong far outweighs the feeling of being big. Having both though I guess is the best feeling.
> 
> J


I dont see no reason why you cannot have both, Dorian Yates, Ronnie Coleman did it, and am sure many current pros do it, but muscle growth is yhour main priority so as long as you have that in mind. Lifting heavy is the best feeling especially when you outlift guys twice your size lol


----------



## supercell

Exactly I can have my cake and eat it.

New avatar, new name, same old fcuked body !!LOL

Love you really J

Jx


----------



## ba baracuss

Tall said:


> No worries - hope it helps some what, most of the info comes from a friend of mine, I just added a few bits which I used specifically for me.
> 
> Theres another set of exercises done as a complex, but I'll leave that for another day.
> 
> Before I bench I now spend 5mins warming up my RC doing band face pulls, band external rotations, band muscle snatch and band pulldowns as a Prehab if you will, and I do my rehab on none training days.
> 
> Speak to your physio about the TENS - if he rates them he may be able to show you how to work it in person. The prices are cheap now for TENS - the £7 one I got was 2 pad single channel (so works one muscle group at once) - but I'd try and get a 4pad dual channel to work two muscle groups at once (~£15 I'd guess for a cheap one)
> 
> Your back is fairly detailed so it shouldn't be too difficult for you to find the RC muscles + teres major and your rear delt.
> 
> I'd honestly be careful with the dbell shoulder press, but only you will really know if you are ready on not.
> 
> *What did my shoulder in was deep Incline DBell Bench* - yet curiously I was fine doing flies and machine press flies. Depending on where the tear is some people can be ok doing "close grip" Flat DB Bench.
> 
> All we need to do now is get Matt training in some Stan Smiths and B'Ball shorts! :thumb:


That's interesting.

A lot of people think dbells are much kinder to the RC than barbells.


----------



## supercell

Short update

*Chest*

*Incline dumbell press*

went up to 50kgs for 8 reps and felt light tbh

*Bench*

Up to 100kgs for 10, increase from last week

Huge pump, looked big today. One of those days where you feel good about yourself.

Shoulder absolutely fine

No pain on bench

Feel really strong at the moment, only thing I have changed is using mgf for last 3 weeks.

Deadlifting with one of Britains former strongest men on sat, Steve Winter.

Love it.

Happy christmas to everyone for tomorrow

Jxx


----------



## supercell

*Update.*

Sat 27th Dec 2008

Well after the xmas feed I felt good and strong today ready for deads.

There were 3 of us deadlifting today; Steve Winter, Dr Dave Parry and little old me.

Steve is geting back into lifting again so thought I would use his experience and use the session to fire me up.

*Deads*

1x8 65

1x6 105

1x5 145

1x4 185

1x2 225

1x1 245

*1x1 265!! PB*

1x8 185

*One arm rows* (plate loaded)

1x10 45

1x8 50

1x6 55

Finished off with 3 sets of rope pulls

Great session. I reached the 6 plates and collars today, really pleased. It went up slow but managed to lock out with lots of shouting from Steve and Dave.

Buzzing now. Back felt very pumped after other exercises.

J


----------



## DB

Awesome stuff James..

Do you plan to deload after 'x' amount of weeks training heavy?

example:

6 weeks all out followed by 1 week 50% volume? then repeat on the basis of keeping the central nervous system ok and allow tendons etc to heal up ont the 50% volume week?


----------



## dmcc

Very nice lifting James - and just what I needed to read before I go to the gym for my own deads today :whistling:


----------



## supercell

DB said:


> Awesome stuff James..
> 
> Do you plan to deload after 'x' amount of weeks training heavy?
> 
> example:
> 
> 6 weeks all out followed by 1 week 50% volume? then repeat on the basis of keeping the central nervous system ok and allow tendons etc to heal up ont the 50% volume week?


Hi Baz,

The plan really was to find my maxes and then work at around 85% of them with triples

Things have however gone terribly wrong today.

Quads started great.

Warmed up thorougly with leg ext and around 5 sets of squats.

205kg on the bar, 1st rep perfect, second perfect, 3rd badly tore quad!!!

Felt like a deep vibration/rolling up deep in my outer quad. Screamed....racked bar (thankfully used a Monolift) and then went into shock.

Nearly threw up after the colour drained from me.

Now just been icing and keeping elevated until the prognosis tomorrow morning.

I cant walk, straighten or bend knee I am truly ****ed big time.

Only plus is it hasn't detached as far as I can see.

Today was not a great day.

Drug free training sucks

J


----------



## dmcc

Oh F*CK James.... that's awful news. Hope it's not too bad and that you recover OK.


----------



## Tall

supercell said:


> Hi Baz,
> 
> The plan really was to find my maxes and then work at around 85% of them with triples
> 
> Things have however gone terribly wrong today.
> 
> Quads started great.
> 
> Warmed up thorougly with leg ext and around 5 sets of squats.
> 
> 205kg on the bar, 1st rep perfect, second perfect, 3rd badly tore quad!!!
> 
> Felt like a deep vibration/rolling up deep in my outer quad. Screamed....racked bar (thankfully used a Monolift) and then went into shock.
> 
> Nearly threw up after the colour drained from me.
> 
> Now just been icing and keeping elevated until the prognosis tomorrow morning.
> 
> I cant walk, straighten or bend knee I am truly ****ed big time.
> 
> Only plus is it hasn't detached as far as I can see.
> 
> Today was not a great day.
> 
> Drug free training sucks
> 
> J


Gutted for you James.

Were you doing PL squats (i.e. sitting back into the squat) or BB type squats (knees over toes so utilising the quad more)?

Tears are normally the build up of a problem over time - any previous niggles on the quad?


----------



## Nytol

I've not trained for about 11 days due to every illness known to man.

Still felt half crap, but I was persuaded to train at a 'Hardcore' Fitness 1st 

Deadlift

130kg x 5

180kg x 4

240kg x 3

270kg x 3

270 was pretty easy, apart from the cheap bar whipping up and down at the top of the rep, actually made me feel sick with the vibrations.

Very pleased with that considering how crap the past two weeks have been.

Semi Curl Grip Chins

BW x 6

25kg x 8+1p

Very nice angle, but big rubber grips, which I could not get my straps tight around, but good enough.

EZ Close Grip Preacher curl

35kg x 6

50kg x 6

55kg x 6+1f

Not done those for years, felt good.

Standing Cable Curl

40 x 8

50 x 8

55 x 7+1cr

Overall felt strong, but had real trouble breathing in between sets where my chest is still congested.

Made that worse by doing some pad work for the 1st time in about 6 months afterwards, made me feel quite sick, but was good to do again, :thumbup1:


----------



## Galtonator

jesus James your getting some injuries of late


----------



## ghostdog

f*ckin hell not your season matemg:

speedy recovery, hope it goes well.

and cheers Nytol - you've inspired me with the close grip EZ preacher curls.

Sorry peeps - what's a Semi Curl Grip Chin?


----------



## pastanchicken

Ouch, that sounds horrendous James. Wishing you a speedy recovery mate


----------



## DRED

any news on how bad the injury is yet J?

speedy recovery mate!!


----------



## Nytol

ghostdog said:


> Sorry peeps - what's a Semi Curl Grip Chin?


The chin station at that gym has a variety of grips, normal, parallel and then ones that are in between, a bit like the grip on an EZ curl bar.

I can not do reverse grip chins or pulldowns due to my wrists being injured a few times over the years, but the semi curl grip is good for me, and feels like a reverse grip on my lats.


----------



## DB

supercell said:


> Hi Baz,
> 
> The plan really was to find my maxes and then work at around 85% of them with triples
> 
> Things have however gone terribly wrong today.
> 
> Quads started great.
> 
> Warmed up thorougly with leg ext and around 5 sets of squats.
> 
> 205kg on the bar, 1st rep perfect, second perfect, 3rd badly tore quad!!!
> 
> Felt like a deep vibration/rolling up deep in my outer quad. Screamed....racked bar (thankfully used a Monolift) and then went into shock.
> 
> Nearly threw up after the colour drained from me.
> 
> Now just been icing and keeping elevated until the prognosis tomorrow morning.
> 
> I cant walk, straighten or bend knee I am truly ****ed big time.
> 
> Only plus is it hasn't detached as far as I can see.
> 
> Today was not a great day.
> 
> Drug free training sucks
> 
> J


oh mate:scared:

very sorry to hear that.. i haven't trained legs since September with my screwed back and hope your recovery is ALOT quicker than mine

all the best mate


----------



## MissBC

HOLY crap James that sucks!!

Are you going to see the doctor or specialist today?

Whats the bruising/swelling etc like??

Are there any lumps or bumps that wearnt there before?


----------



## hertderg

Gutted for you James - hope the recovery is a fast one, you seem like a fast healer so fingers crossed for you.


----------



## dmcc

270kg squats at a FF? I'm surprised you could find that much weight :lol:


----------



## SD

Bad luck James, wishing you a quick recovery mate! Jw had a muscle tear recently, he has got over it fast, hopefully same for you.

SD


----------



## ghostdog

Nytol said:


> The chin station at that gym has a variety of grips, normal, parallel and then ones that are in between, a bit like the grip on an EZ curl bar.
> 
> I can not do reverse grip chins or pulldowns due to my wrists being injured a few times over the years, but the semi curl grip is good for me, and feels like a reverse grip on my lats.


 cheers man. :beer:


----------



## ba baracuss

Bummer James.

I guess the bright side is that a tear shouldn't take TOO long to heal, especially with some peptide help.


----------



## supercell

Update.

30th Dec 2008

Firstly thanks for all the well wishes.

Secondly, I'm very philosophical about all this. Everything happens for some reason and thats that as far as I'm concerned.

Right the prognosis.

Iced the leg all yesterday afternoon every hour. Was advised by the physio NOT to take anti inflammatories as swelling is part of the healing process. TBH I took one this morning and it didn't touch the pain at all or the swelling so not bothering anyway.

I had to get my friend to take me this morning as cant get in or out of a car unassisted. I send signals to my right leg to move but it does nothing much apart from fcking hurt, mainly when trying to extend the leg and contract the quad.

The physio examined me and said (as far as he could tell, due to swelling) there was no rupture (thank the lord)

I have torn my vastis lateralis (outer quad) and possibly my I.T band too. He cant see or feel how big the tear is yet due to swelling. The only thing that the physio was a little concerned about was the vibration and rolling feeling I got when the injury happened. A lot more will be able to be seen and diagnosed once the swelling goes down. I can extend my leg a little so he is confident that all is intact (tendon attachment wise)

I was issued with some strapping and a set of crutches. Only problem is that my forearms are too big to go through the stability bands at the top of each crutch!!!

If my leg is straight it hurts but I can stand, bend it or put weight on it, no chance.

So its on the couch for the next 48 hours resting really.

The bruising seems to be showing itself a little now but he said the tear was very deep (also due to the amount of tissue I have on my quad) and the bruising may take 5-10 days to fully show itself.

You take so much for granted when you have no injuries. But this morning my wife had to dress me from the waist down before leaving as I couldn't put socks on shorts on etc; so she left me in bed half dressed.

He reckons 3-6 weeks depending on nature of tear, so not too bad really. On thursday I have to start some very light movement/stretching. I will go back after the New Year next tuesday.

I feel positive that I will recover quickly. I feel healthy, happy and ready to get over this asap.

As far as the type of squat Tall it was a PL style (sitting back into it more) rather than a bbing style.

So no deadlifting and no squatting for me for around a month or later but now my shoulder is A1 (and the physio is delighted and says my strength is better than before) I can hopefully do some chest, shoulder and back work without worrying (just have to watch my leg due to stabilisation issues on other exercises)

So there we have it, I'll live to fight another day.

That which does not kill you only makes you stronger. I will return!!!!

J


----------



## Magic Torch

Jeez, if I was you I'd be thinking one of those other class winners at the british finals must have had a voodoo doll with your face on it!! Still as you said everything happens for a reason mate, hope it heals strong and quick! Your wife's gonna be stronger than your training partner after helping you around for 6 weeks LOL

Chin up mate


----------



## hilly

sorry to here about your injury james you seemed to recover really quickly from your shoulder fingers crossed you do the same with this eh mate.


----------



## flexwright

hope everything goes ok with the recovery, a nice speedy one at that, im sure youll bounce back stronger that ever once you recover.

PS dont go eating to many chocs when your at home all day


----------



## dixie normus

That's pretty hellish sounding James. Hopefully you will get well soon. Perhaps your body needs a total rest for a while?


----------



## donggle

Good luck with the recovery james, I know you'll keep us updated.

Looking forward to when you eventually get back to full training, will you abandon the strength/power stuff your doing now in favour of the usual volume BB stuff? It seems from my point of view that your getting more injuries lifting heavy than you ever did when training BB style.


----------



## Beklet

Bugger :sad:

Hope you have a speedy recovery and it doesn't hinder you too much long term


----------



## Geo

Sorry to hear this James, I know how you feel mate i did the same thing 2 years ago playing football.

Iv still to this day got a huge scar tissue build up on my right thigh. kinda cool when dieted though gives it more o la la. So to speak. lol

Hope the recovery goes well mate.

Geo


----------



## Guest

James good luck with the recovery, hobbling around on crutches is not fun,



> Only problem is that my forearms are too big to go through the stability bands at the top of each crutch!!!


Ditch those crap things,The ones i used for four months were the straight type, that go under your arms with no loops, easier to use, more stability, after a while you can go really fast , backwards and do tricks  .


----------



## Guest

I hope you wont be on them that long to get to the tricks stage of things..

Good luck with the recovery.

Have you picked up more injuries than you would usually by doing the power routine ???


----------



## supercell

estfna said:


> Good luck with the recovery james, I know you'll keep us updated.
> 
> Looking forward to when you eventually get back to full training, will you abandon the strength/power stuff your doing now in favour of the usual volume BB stuff? *It seems from my point of view that your getting more* *injuries lifting heavy than you ever did when training BB style.*


Yes but that which does not kill you only makes you stronger!! :thumbup1:

I will have to rethink things a little. I am always like a bull in a china shop once I get the bit between my teeth, one of the reasons I have got where I have done in the last 5 years.

Gyms are too full of people 'going through the motions', that's not my style; all or nothing, thats always been me and wont change now cos of a little quad niggle!

Physio reckons 6 weeks, I know my body and I'll be back light training in 3-4 weeks. I heal quick but wont start until I know I am ready.

J


----------



## Ollie B

Good luck on the recovery James


----------



## supercell

Update.

1st Jan 2009

Firstly happy new year to everyone. Lets hope its healthy, happy and successful one for us all!!

Last night was spent with friends. Fish supper followed by Worlds Strongest Man and then some comedy (Micheal McIntyre) and then some Xbox (golf), with a little champaigne thrown in. Got to bed at around 1.30am after the firseworks and was looking forward to a lie in.

Nicki was sick 3x this morning (NICE!!) and had to work (Ah sweet revenge, HA HA HA!!) so I drove her in as she was not fit to drive.

My leg is feeling a lot better. I ditched the crutches after around 30 mins as didn't fit me so have been walking unassisted and the flexibility is coming back.

I can now walk (with a bit of a limp) and the pain is slight. I can now extend my leg, just really the last 2 inches which are very tight with some pain so cant lock out.

I know I am going to come back from this quickly and am already looking forward to training legs again once healed.

J


----------



## MissBC

Whats the brusing like babe? much??

Can you feel any odd lumps or bumps when you are feeling around over the muscles/itb band???

I think if its the last 2 inches that are tight you more than likely going to be dealing with the ITB as tightness in the quads should really be a HUGE issue with knee extenstion!!


----------



## donggle

supercell said:


> *Yes but that which does not kill you only makes you stronger!!* :thumbup1:
> 
> I will have to rethink things a little. I am always like a bull in a china shop once I get the bit between my teeth, one of the reasons I have got where I have done in the last 5 years.
> 
> Gyms are too full of people 'going through the motions', that's not my style; all or nothing, thats always been me and wont change now cos of a little quad niggle!
> 
> Physio reckons 6 weeks, I know my body and I'll be back light training in 3-4 weeks. I heal quick but wont start until I know I am ready.
> 
> J


Fair enough but I wouldn't look at everything that way.

I know personally I'd be hesitate to return to the style of training you've been doing if I had the injuries you've had. If it's not broke, don't try and fix it - that's how I look at it. I'd much rather tweak my training that do something completely different. But you know a lot more about training and your body than I do so whatever you do, good luck J.

:thumb:


----------



## Nytol

Training, Jan 1st 2009

Seated BB Military Press, (all the way down to the clavicals, none of that half rep $hit).

60kg x 8

100kg x 6

120kg x WTF??? The bar felt 5kg Heavier on one side, I picked it up and put it down 3 times, to check the weight and my grip, but it still felt crap.

Possibly a over/under weighted plate???

Had the hump by then as the 100kg felt p1ss easy and I was planning 120x3, then 140, but it was not to be.

Seated DB Press DB's touch delts at the bottom of each rep, then to full lock out

50kg x 9

Heaviest ones they had, but they were over sized, rubber coated, Hammer Strength DB's.

Weight felt like nothing, but they are very awkward.

Charles Glass Lat Raise

14kg x 8

20kg x 9+1p

Seated OH EZ Extensions

50kg x 8

60kg x 6

70kg x 11+1f

Parralell Bar Dips

BW x 6

+40kg x 13+1p

Pretty good considering the late night, and that I've not trained shoulders in weeks, maybe months.


----------



## Tall

Nytol said:


> Training, Jan 1st 2009
> 
> Seated BB Military Press, (all the way down to the clavicals, none of that half rep $hit).
> 
> 60kg x 8
> 
> 100kg x 6
> 
> *120kg x WTF??? The bar felt 5kg Heavier on one side, I picked it up and put it down 3 times, to check the weight and my grip, but it still felt crap.*
> 
> Possibly a over/under weighted plate???
> 
> Had the hump by then as the 100kg felt p1ss easy and I was planning 120x3, then 140, but it was not to be.
> 
> ...


More likely to be a slight weakness, or muscles on one side aren't activated/firing.

I had that when benching ~150kg the other day - felt light on the right side, left side felt very very heavy. :confused1:

I know it's my RC/Shoulder/Teres which has been rehabbed, but I'm sure I've lost control of some of the motor units.


----------



## Nytol

Tall said:


> More likely to be a slight weakness, or muscles on one side aren't activated/firing.


If it had happened while pressing I'd have thought similar, but the weight was p1ssed at 1st lock out.

Then on the DB's there was no issue at all.

It was definitely something to do with the weight, if I had an ounce of patience I'd have switched plates, but I don't.


----------



## Tinytom

Just seen this James.

Sorry to hear about that but good that you are recovering so quickly.

Get well soon my friend. :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

just read about your quad james, sucks....honestly felt saddened reading that

good to read you're keeping your chin up, all the best


----------



## supercell

MissBC said:


> Whats the brusing like babe? much??
> 
> Can you feel any odd lumps or bumps when you are feeling around over the muscles/itb band???
> 
> I think if its the last 2 inches that are tight you more than likely going to be dealing with the ITB as tightness in the quads should really be a HUGE issue with knee extenstion!!


Absolutely no bruising whatsoever. No lumps or bumps I can feel but it

hurts to go near it TBH.

Thought it was marginally better on weds but today (sat) it hurts as much as it did on monday (even kept me up last night)

Oh well, you gotta take the rough with the smooth.

J


----------



## supercell

I trained chest on friday as was going stir crazy indoors.

Dumbell pressed 50kgs for 9 reps o the incline and then went up to 120 on the flat bench. Shoulder is absolutely great, no pain, nothing.

Trained shoulders today. Did some barbell press without my legs braced with 100kgs and felt ok again no pain but chest was fookin sore!!!

Really just been playing this week TBH but it saves me from going mad.

Leg is agony still, no let up at all. Helps having a bath but then it just gets worse again a few hours later so back to square one.

I'm not letting it get me down. I have no reason too. No comps coming up and even if I cant train my legs for a few months its no big deal in the scheme of things. They respond well and a few weeks back and they'll be back where they were.

J


----------



## DRED

have you had a scan or anything like that?


----------



## ElfinTan

James you need to see someone medically qualified to give you a definitive diagnosis x


----------



## METAL

James, could the injury be anything to do with the pain you said you were getting in your quad during leg extensions? Sorry, i can't remember which leg you said it was, or whether it was even v.lat that the pain was occuring in??? Best of luck with the rehab anyway.

Matt, what plates do you have at your gym? We mainly have elieko and ivanko competition weightlifting plates that are very accurately calibrated, but for some reason someone felt the need to buy m&f plates which are calibrated to like 10%. needless to say, most people avoid them! Great lifting anyway mate.


----------



## Beklet

Nytol said:


> Heaviest ones they had, but they were over sized, rubber coated, Hammer Strength DB's.


We have these at my gym - complete PITA they are, and they're starting to get a bit awkward for me at my size, as I found out last week :cursing:


----------



## hilly

yeh nothing worse than those rubber coated dumbells like. even so nytol throwing 50's around after doing barbell presses first is very good strength imo.


----------



## Nytol

METAL said:


> *James, could the injury be anything to do with the pain you said you were getting in your quad during leg extensions?* Sorry, i can't remember which leg you said it was, or whether it was even v.lat that the pain was occuring in??? Best of luck with the rehab anyway.
> 
> Matt, what plates do you have at your gym? We mainly have elieko and ivanko competition weightlifting plates that are very accurately calibrated, but for some reason someone felt the need to buy m&f plates which are calibrated to like 10%. needless to say, most people avoid them! Great lifting anyway mate.


Interesting point mate.

That session was at a Fitness 1st, no idea what the plates are, but I suspect they are not over concerned with the calibration of them, considering the p1ss poor weight rating of the bars.

Justin told me that he had some plates once which were up to 2.5kg under or over!

Pretty big potential difference pulling 7+ plates per side, mg:

The ones at our gym are all pretty good.


----------



## supercell

Tinytom said:


> Just seen this James.
> 
> Sorry to hear about that but good that you are recovering so quickly.
> 
> Get well soon my friend. :thumb:


Thanks Tom once im up to speed I'll have to come down and train again.

Cheers

J


----------



## supercell

ElfinTan said:


> James you need to see someone medically qualified to give you a definitive diagnosis x


I have seen my physio and am seeing him again tomorrow. Seing my doc is a complete waste of time, he knows less than me on injuries. The only relavance of seeing him would be to get referred. This may well be anoption after seeing the physio on monday.



DRED said:


> have you had a scan or anything like that?


No, this will be my next step after speaking to my physio if he feels its worthwhile. I have private health cover so will have to see my doc to get a referral there.

J


----------



## supercell

METAL said:


> James, could the injury be anything to do with the pain you said you were getting in your quad during leg extensions? Sorry, i can't remember which leg you said it was, or whether it was even v.lat that the pain was occuring in??? Best of luck with the rehab anyway.


The pain I had was in my left quad, not my right mate; which is the one thats fcuked.

Ho hum, not a lot really I can do except rest, I'll know a little more on monday.

Still no bruising 7 days on:confused1: Must have been really deep. It will probably come out around my ankle when it decides to show itself. :whistling:

J


----------



## METAL

Matt, you appear to have grown fond of this fitness first place! lol. Doesn't appear to have done your training any harm mind... I'm surprised Justin was happy to use them, would particularly become an issue on a squat i would imagine!!!

James, it seems my detective work has come up short! On the plus side, at least your shoulder is back to it's best so you don't have to go totally mad from not training anything!


----------



## Nytol

METAL said:


> Matt, you appear to have grown fond of this fitness first place! lol. Doesn't appear to have done your training any harm mind... I'm surprised Justin was happy to use them, would particularly become an issue on a squat i would imagine!!!


Lol, no the Fitness 1st was just a '2 off' occasion.

Justin was not happy and sent them back.

*I would just like to add, (after having it brought to my attention), that I have been to Fitness 1st more than twice in my life, and was not implying any different, and am not ashamed of it.*

*
*

*
Apart from their weak bars, light stacks and over sized DB's, (to make the little people think they are lifting heavy), they treat me like the God I am.*

*
*

*
I'd also like to confirm that my two training partners that day were girls, and they did a fine job*

*
*

*
*


----------



## Chris1

Sorry to hi-jack a little. When you are deadlifting to you control the negative part, or do you just "drop it" for want of a better word. I've heard people sing the praises of both. Just wondered how you do it?

Thanks


----------



## dmcc

I do a sort of controlled drop (if that makes sense) and IIRC Matt does something similar.


----------



## supercell

'Controlled' drop for both myself and Matt. You are not judged on how well you can lower it!!LOL

When I trained with Steve last week he pulled 7.5 plates a side and just let go at the top. Now that makes a noise.

J


----------



## dmcc

I'd have paid to see that James - 7½ plates FFS!!!


----------



## Chris1

Cheers guys, much the same as I have been doing. Thanks.


----------



## supercell

Update.

Leg feeling a little better today especially after what was performed today at the physio.

I saw my physio this afternoon and he was pleased with my progress. I have a lot better mobility even though the strength I have is very limited indeed; in fact trying to just slightly bend my knees whilst standing is impossible without holding onto something the right leg would just give way. this means that I cannot lead with my injured leg up any steps or stairs even when holding onto the bannister. I climb stairs like a child; one step at a time (perhaps thats what I should have called my DVD!!)

He still couldn't get into it with any massage but the swelling is down a lot. Still no bruising though and he said I may not get any as it was deep.

We discussed the mental side of rehab today too, in that at the moment I am afraid of lifting heavy again (squatting) and at the moment I recoil as soon as anyone goes near my leg.

So to get over that and to release histamines into the effected muscle (as well as release endorphins and help drain etc) he performed accupuncture into the tear. It felt kind of weird but I must say that now, some 6 hours after, it feels a lot better.

He used just the 2 needles today but will increase at the next session on friday. He put them in around 1 inch into my outer quad. He is a big believer in this method as well as the more accepted methods of rehab for certain muscle traumas.

We are also now at the stage of some slight stretching just to a point of where it begins to feel tight. Holding only for 5 secs but doing repeatedly for around 10 repetitions. I am also now applying heat and cold to increase blood flow (something too that Paul Booth told me I should start doing)

So feeling positive even though it will still be many weeks until I am lifting any appreciable weight.

I will train a little chest tomorrow making sure that my legs are kept up on the bench so as not to use them (bracing etc)

J


----------



## jw007

supercell said:


> Update.
> 
> Leg feeling a little better today especially after what was performed today at the physio.
> 
> I saw my physio this afternoon and he was pleased with my progress. I have a lot better mobility even though the strength I have is very limited indeed; in fact trying to just slightly bend my knees whilst standing is impossible without holding onto something the right leg would just give way. this means that I cannot lead with my injured leg up any steps or stairs even when holding onto the bannister. I climb stairs like a child; one step at a time (perhaps thats what I should have called my DVD!!)
> 
> He still couldn't get into it with any massage but the swelling is down a lot. Still no bruising though and he said I may not get any as it was deep.
> 
> We discussed the mental side of rehab today too, in that at the moment I am afraid of lifting heavy again (squatting) and at the moment I recoil as soon as anyone goes near my leg.
> 
> So to get over that and to release histamines into the effected muscle (as well as release endorphins and help drain etc) he performed accupuncture into the tear. It felt kind of weird but I must say that now, some 6 hours after, it feels a lot better.
> 
> He used just the 2 needles today but will increase at the next session on friday. He put them in around 1 inch into my outer quad. He is a big believer in this method as well as the more accepted methods of rehab for certain muscle traumas.
> 
> We are also now at the stage of some slight stretching just to a point of where it begins to feel tight. Holding only for 5 secs but doing repeatedly for around 10 repetitions. I am also now applying heat and cold to increase blood flow (something too that Paul Booth told me I should start doing)
> 
> So feeling positive even though it will still be many weeks until I am lifting any appreciable weight.
> 
> I will train a little chest tomorrow making sure that my legs are kept up on the bench so as not to use them (bracing etc)
> 
> J


Suprisingly J i have torn my quad before (i know everyone is amazed)

Did squatting, had too much rest between sets,so got cold, was around 300kg think, anyway heard a massive ripping sound, put weight back big bruise and dent 

But within a few weeks light squating and 2 months later back to full power..

Just a flesh wound mate you will be fine:thumb:

jx


----------



## Ashcrapper

supercell said:


> I have seen my physio and am seeing him again tomorrow. *Seing my doc is a complete waste of time, he knows less than me on injuries. The only relavance of seeing him would be to get referred.* This may well be anoption after seeing the physio on monday.
> 
> No, this will be my next step after speaking to my physio if he feels its worthwhile. I have private health cover so will have to see my doc to get a referral there.
> 
> J


Agree with you on that, ive had problems with my back and saw two doctors who were absolutely useless. Went to Cosgroves physio and got it sorted within a few weeks.


----------



## jw007

GYMBABE said:


> did you do 1 leg squatting whilst injured joe?  :lol:


Nope cause i was sick of squatting at time, was excuse not to train legs for a few weeks which i cant normaly justify :lol: :lol: :lol:

However tear was due to letting body cool down too much and absolutely nothing whatsoever to do with my "perfect robotic form" which incidently was commented on by a few passing lezzas


----------



## jw007

GYMBABE said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: joe and perfect form - not exactly words would see in the same sentence


perhaps not BUT

*Joe is Perfect *is a most common phrase often coined by members of both sexes all over this country (if not world) :thumb:


----------



## Nytol

Today's training

Bench Press (all reps paused at the chest)

60kg x 8

100kg x 6

140kg x 3

185kg x 3

165kg x 6

I could not remember what I did last time as it was ages ago, (10th Dec looking back), but I remembered correctly and added 2.5kg, the 185kg felt very comfortable which was surprising.

50 Degree Inc Flyes

32kg x 8

40kg (I think) x 10-12, (was not really paying attention)

Gay Pec Deck

10 plates x 15ish, (just for a sexy pump)

Dips

BW x 6

+40kg x 13+1p

Good considering, felt super tired the last week despite sleeping OK most of the time, not motivated at all?????


----------



## Incredible Bulk

jebus mary and josepth.....

185kg for 3 reps


----------



## Ollie B

OMG 185kg! thats mental!


----------



## Grim_Reaper

OMG

Did ya get this on video


----------



## Nytol

Thanks guys, felt pretty easy TBH.



Grim_Reaper said:


> OMG
> 
> Did ya get this on video


No, TBH I did not think it was really interesting enough, but looking at the videos, there is not one of sets of triples, if we have a 3rd with us to film next week I'll take one.


----------



## Grim_Reaper

Nytol said:


> Thanks guys, felt pretty easy TBH.
> 
> No, TBH I did not think it was really interesting enough, but looking at the videos, there is not one of sets of triples, if we have a 3rd with us to film next week I'll take one.


Cool, im sure others will want to see it as well dude


----------



## supercell

Both Matt and I commented on the 'lack of motivation' and the need to sleep at any available moment. Matt hasn't been (and to be fair still isn't) very well with this chest infection.

For me I think that I maybe suffering from S.A.D.

SEASONAL ANABOLIC DISORDER

Lack of drugs during the winter off season phase. 

I have never been injured until I stopped using them. :cursing:

Anyway it was nice to train with Matt again, its been a while. He was his usual strong self after not eating/sleeping/generally dying etc

I wasn't too bad myself considering 5 weeks ago I couldn't move my shoulder

Went up to 120 again on bench and got 5 more than last week and as Matt said i had 'another 1 or 2 in me' but finished at 8 reps then did 13 or 14 reps with 100kg. Shoulder felt fine. Last week I did 3 reps with 120.

Did some incline flyes

1x12 32

1x10 40 (i think)

Then did a couple of gay flye machine but to be fair in its defence, it does ruin my chest. :beer:

Then just 3x15 of bodyweight dips (first time doing since shoulder went) Next week bring on the 40kgs round the waist. :thumbup1:

No pain at all in shoulder, good pump and actually felt like it was worth moving my fat and demotivated ass down the Ministry for a session.

Back on friday, no deads but various gay variations of back exercises that dont invlove standing, sitting or generally bracing the legs.

I'm practicing hovering at the moment whilst barbell rowing, nearly there now. Should have it nailed by friday with a few more accupuncture and Absynth sessions. :thumb:

J


----------



## DRED

do you think when your drug free you should back of the heavy weights?

and maybe go for higher reps?


----------



## DRED

Incredible Bulk said:


> jebus mary and josepth.....
> 
> 185kg for 3 reps


whats that 4 plates a side?


----------



## METAL

^ and a 2.5.


----------



## Nytol

DRED said:


> do you think when your drug free *you should back of the heavy weights?*
> 
> *
> and maybe go for higher reps?*


Are you drunk! mg:

Go have a quite word with yourself, and come back when you are feeling normal again.


----------



## Tall

Nytol said:


> Today's training
> 
> Bench Press (all reps paused at the chest)
> 
> 60kg x 8
> 
> 100kg x 6
> 
> 140kg x 3
> 
> *185kg x 3*
> 
> *165kg x 6*
> 
> I could not remember what I did last time as it was ages ago, (10th Dec looking back), but I remembered correctly and added 2.5kg, the 185kg felt very comfortable which was surprising.


Nice. That means your good for a raw single somewhere between 205 and 230, depending on how comfortable that 185 was.


----------



## Guest

DRED said:


> do you think when your drug free you should back of the heavy weights?
> 
> and maybe go for higher reps?


 What and shrivel away to nothing, if your not training heavy why are you training The lack of water that drugs bring could put you at possible risk but this is far from the case for James as he's about as dry as uncooked oats at all times it would seem:thumbup1:

What i just got in the mail today due to me having a few injuries which is rather pathetic at my age:rolleyes: http://www.thestick.com/ i got the thick stick and i had a practice run on all muscles including where i tore my lat and outer quad and it really felt great after the intense pain that is:lol: I think this could be a great training tool and i will bring it to the gym and run it over certain muscles such as after deadlifts on my spinal erectors to clear the tightness prior to moving to the next exercise.

Good to hear about the bench work out Matt looking forward to seeing a video with you pushing over 5 plates in the future!


----------



## Tall

Con said:


> What and shrivel away to nothing, if your not training heavy why are you training The lack of water that drugs bring could put you at possible risk but this is far from the case for James as he's about as dry as uncooked oats at all times it would seem:thumbup1:
> 
> What i just got in the mail today due to me having a few injuries which is rather pathetic at my age:rolleyes: http://www.thestick.com/ i got the thick stick and i had a practice run on all muscles including where i tore my lat and outer quad and it really felt great after the intense pain that is:lol: I think this could be a great training tool and i will bring it to the gym and run it over certain muscles such as after deadlifts on my spinal erectors to clear the tightness prior to moving to the next exercise.
> 
> Good to hear about the bench work out Matt looking forward to seeing a video with you pushing over 5 plates in the future!


Is that a bit like a handheld foam roller...?


----------



## hilly

thats some good pressing nytol will be good to see vids next week.

james glad your healing up mate keep it up.


----------



## Nytol

Tall said:


> Nice. That means your good for a raw single somewhere between 205 and 230, depending on how comfortable that 185 was.


I'd p1ss 205.

Using your formula, what would be the triple to make the lower end of the predicted single 220kg?



hilly2008 said:


> thats some good pressing nytol will be good to see vids next week.


Oh the pressure is on now, I should not have mentioned it, I'll have anxiety attacks for the next 7 days,


----------



## Tall

Nytol said:


> I'd p1ss 205.
> 
> Using your formula, what would be the triple to make the lower end of the predicted single 220kg?


If you can triple 200kg then my formula says you are good for 220kg as a true tough 1rm.

If you can triple 190kg and know that you have one or two reps left in the tank still then again you are good for 220kg.

If a single at 205kg is easy for you and again you have one or two reps in the tank then again 220kg is there for a true tough 1rm.

If you can do an easy double at 205kg then 220kg will be there for you.

I gave you a few options above as I think my formula (which includes how easy a lift felt) is pretty accurate so I'd be interested in some feedback as to how accurate you think the above to be.


----------



## Nytol

My plan was to continue with the triples up to 200kg so that would tie in nicely with your formula before going for the paused 220kg.

Today the 185 was comfortable, and I think I'd have had 210ish in me for a single based on how the 202.5 felt a few weeks back.

Cheers,


----------



## Tall

Nytol said:


> My plan was to continue with the triples up to 200kg so that would tie in nicely with your formula before going for the paused 220kg.
> 
> Today the 185 was comfortable, and I think I'd have had 210ish in me for a single based on how the 202.5 felt a few weeks back.
> 
> Cheers,


If your 200kgx3 feels good then I'd say you would be good for that 220kg with some margin to spare. If the 3rd rep was a grinder you still may have 220kg in you, but it would be a slow grinder and may present risk of injury.

Hope that makes sense.

I've switched my stuff around, so that I always try for a weight I know I should be able to do twice but do it once as a 1rm.

So I squatted 222.5kg x 1, 227.5kg x 1 and then 230kg x 1 on Saturday (Equipped) which was 3PBs in one session, but each lift had one to two reps left in the tank.

I feel sad now that your raw bench is almost as good as my equipped squat :cursing:

Roll on 260kg Squat :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Tall said:


> Is that a bit like a handheld foam roller...?


 Exactly. It comes in different strenghts as it bends ie the heavy duty one for people with larger muscle mass is a lot stiffer. I have been using it on every muscle group today and find it very good in fact it comes close to the very expensive active release work i had done on my lat in 07 this way i dont have to pay $50 per session:thumbup1:

Matt exactly how does your program for increasing bench look?

Is it a max triple every week with a 1 max rep attempt every 6 weeks or some thing like that? Its about time i got my bench up to the 200kg and would like a routine.


----------



## Nytol

I did 200kg x 4 normal, but strict touch and go reps, then got a 220 single the following week a couple of years back, so that all makes sense.

I'm not concerned about injury as James is a good spotter.

200 x 3 paused, then 220 x 1 attempt at the next session, with copious amounts of Cheque Drops.


----------



## Tall

Nytol said:


> I did 200kg x 4 normal, but strict touch and go reps, then got a 220 single the following week a couple of years back, so that all makes sense.
> 
> I'm not concerned about injury as James is a good spotter.
> 
> 200 x 3 paused, then 220 x 1 attempt at the next session, with copious amounts of Cheque Drops.


Hah what about James getting injured while spotting you? :thumb:


----------



## TaintedSoul

Havent read much of this journal as I get lost in sections and only lately been using new posts button again!!

James sorry to hear about your leg, god that is a sh!t thing to happen. Wish you all the best on a speedy recovery.


----------



## Nytol

Con said:


> Matt exactly how does your program for increasing bench look?
> 
> Is it a max triple every week with a 1 max rep attempt every 6 weeks or some thing like that? Its about time i got my bench up to the 200kg and would like a routine.


I did a single with 202.5, then dropped back to 180 for triples, adding 2.5kg per week, I'll continue to do that until it starts to get too hard, probably around 190 I imagine, then add smaller amounts, I have some micro plates.

220kg paused single is my goal for the year, so I am in no rush, I may go for a 210kg single just out of interest at some point.

I either do a back off set on the bench, or do 50 degree Inc Bench Press.

Nothing overly structured about it except adding a little weight each week and keeping the volume super low, as we are on a 7 day split and really I need 9 to recover well.



Tall said:


> Hah what about James getting injured while spotting you? :thumb:


That is his problem, 



TaintedSoul said:


> Havent read much of this journal as I get lost in sections and only lately been using new posts button again!!


Are you not subscribed!!! mg:


----------



## TaintedSoul

Nytol said:


> Are you not subscribed!!! mg:


It's not about me.. why would I subscribe??? :confused1: :lol:


----------



## ba baracuss

TaintedSoul said:


> It's not about me.. why would I subscribe??? :confused1:


He means click on thread tools and subscribe to the thread so you can look in your control panel and see new posts here.

Or maybe you knew that and I missed your meaning :confused1:


----------



## Nytol

TaintedSoul said:


> It's not about me.. why would I subscribe??? :confused1: :lol:


Such a selfish attitude.

x


----------



## supercell

Update Thurs 8th Jan.

It seems that things are looking up for Mr Llewellin.

I saw the physio again today (just got back) and the prognosis is far better than he first thought.

After speaking to me over the last 10 days it seems that everything leads to a far less invasive and accute injury......A facia tear (intramuscular) rather than an actual muscle tear (intermuscular).

I was in a lot of pain for the first 7 days and I mean eye watering pain. This however is not associated quite so much with an accute muscle tear as there aren't that many nerves running through the tissue. The facia however has a lot of nerves and would account for the accute pain but also the almost miraculous turnaround in the last 2 days.

Ben also managed to massage the area today for the first time and he could find no tears (indents etc) just a few minor ridges on the facia (all good news, cosmetic wise!). This would also account for the pain when just touching the surface.

The pain also went literally as soon as I emersed myself in a hot bath (again he said that a muscle tear wouldn't respond like this (not as quickly) as the heat would take longer to penetrate)

Also the 2 sessions of accupuncture have worked very well (again a sign that the damage is nearer to the surface.)

So there we have it potentially a lot better news but he did say he couldn't be 100% sure without a scan.

All I know is that I can now walk and nearly walk unassisted up the stairs and down again which 2 days ago was impossible.

I now feel no pain when at rest and only slight discomfort when standing and walking although my flexibility is still hampered but the stretching should deal with that.

As well as massaging the quad he also massaged the hamstring which has become tight as a result of not using the leg, he also did some microwave treatment (like a laser thingy zapping microwaves into the tissue)

So all in all a lot more positive today and recovery could well be a lot quicker but I will take it slow and before I know it I'll be back...Happy days!!!!

J


----------



## supercell

....Oh yeah and as for training light.............Nah..

J


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Sounds good news to me Supercell.


----------



## METAL

James, Are you familiar with an apparatus called the ARP? There is a guy here that uses one with good results. I confess i know little about it. He is in close contact with the guy who owns the brand (he works for AC Milan among others) and yesterday was telling me that a guy had a 70% achilies rupture that was healed in 11 days. I called bull**** but he has seen the mri's. If you're interested, either pm me or get my number from Matt. I'm sure he'd be very interested in helping you as he likes to make applications across as many sports as possible.


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

Good news mate.. A few weeks away from leg training wont hold you back at all.


----------



## Tall

METAL said:


> James, Are you familiar with an apparatus called the ARP? There is a guy here that uses one with good results. I confess i know little about it. He is in close contact with the guy who owns the brand (he works for AC Milan among others) and yesterday was telling me that a guy had a 70% achilies rupture that was healed in 11 days. I called bull**** but he has seen the mri's. If you're interested, either pm me or get my number from Matt. I'm sure he'd be very interested in helping you as he likes to make applications across as many sports as possible.


I'd be interested in any info you have on that?


----------



## ba baracuss

Tall said:


> I'd be interested in any info you have on that?


So would this chap:










http://www.gloucesterrugby.co.uk/news/4772.php

Ruptured achilles and out for 7 months.


----------



## phys sam

so would I. I'd like to see the scans and reports please 

If anyone gets any info can you find out if any proper research has been done or whether it's purely anecdotal, one off case studies.


----------



## METAL

Ok guys, i'll speak to him and get some info together for you to browse over.


----------



## supercell

METAL said:


> Ok guys, i'll speak to him and get some info together for you to browse over.


It does sound incredible TBH. Achilles injuries can take weeks even months (esp ruptures) to recover from but days!!!???

My guess it does nothing for complete ruptures but partial ruptures when some of the tendon is still connected it is able to regenerate tendon tissue at the speed of light. :thumb:

Amazing.

Details would be great and if could be shared with everyone here even better.

J


----------



## ElfinTan

Glad you're feeling better Mr L!


----------



## supercell

I am now able to do a full squat with no pain (a little tightness) with my bodyweight.

Things are coming on very well. I have another physio session tomorrow and I know he'll be very pleased with my progress.

I think I will be back doing some light work for legs next week now.

J


----------



## DRED

good news j :thumb:


----------



## Nytol

supercell said:


> I think I will be back doing some light work for legs next week now.
> 
> J


I suppose I best do some too then.


----------



## supercell

You best had Mr Nytol.

Well the news is physio says I can train again as of NOW!!!!

Will be just starting off with leg ext but said for me to go easy (which of course I will do) for the first few sessions. I will be doing around 3-4 sets of leg ext 3-4x a week and then add in some more weight each time.

I think I will be back light squatting next week now which is great news. He said my strength is good and flexibilty is as good as my left leg. Considering last week I couldn't even lift my leg he is fairly suprised at the rate of recovery.

I have been using a little gh and quite large doses of beta alanine too every day. Dont know why but it helps with neuro transmission so thought why not, anything is worth a go.

Tomorrow is chest, all I have to do tomorrow is try to ignore the pain in my elbows. Getting older, in the main, is a great experience but certain aspects really suck.

J


----------



## Nytol

Today's Training

Bench Press (all reps paused at chest)

60kg x 8

100kg x 6

140kg x 3

187.5kg x 3






170kg x 5

50 Degree Inc Flye

32kg x 6

38kg x 6

46kg x 7/8+1f

Parallel Bar Dips

BW x 6

+20kg x 6

+60kg x 7+1p

Felt like an absolute Zombie this morning, terrible nights sleep, cant ever remember feeling less inclined to train, but it turned out pretty good.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

good video - good pressing

do you prefer the spotter to keep the hands on the bar?


----------



## Nytol

Incredible Bulk said:


> good video - good pressing
> 
> do you prefer the spotter to keep the hands on the bar?


I find it helps a lot psychologically, which equals more weight/reps.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

fair point, you think you're being assisted and safer so you concentrate more on the lift

might sound stupid but do you count reps upwards 1-2-3 or dowwards? 3-2-1


----------



## Nytol

Incredible Bulk said:


> fair point, you think you're being assisted and safer so you concentrate more on the lift
> 
> might sound stupid but do you count reps upwards 1-2-3 or dowwards? 3-2-1


I count upwards 1-2-3, but if doing say higher rep legs, I may count back, or break it down in my head to 4 x 5 rather than 20, seems less daunting,


----------



## Incredible Bulk

yes i count up on high rep squats (15 reps)...usually get to 10 and my training partner breaks it down to 5-4-3-2-1


----------



## supercell

*Update.*

Wed 14th Jan 2009

Shoulder 100% back to strength pre dislocation now. Just my elbows that are painfull. Always the same after about 10 weeks clean. Elbows and knees start smarting!!!

Anyway todays workout was OK and went as follows:-

*Bench*

1x12 60

1x10 80

1x6 100

1x6 125

1x13 110

*Incline flye press*

*
*

1x12 32

1x10 38

1x10 42

*Dips*

*
*

1x15 bodyweight

1x15 25kgs

1x15 bodyweight

Motivation now becoming a big issue with me. I knew that this may happen due to not competing this year. Just got to get through and over it TBH and stop fcuking whinging.

I am hoping Matt is bringing something down on friday to help with my motivation!!! :whistling: :thumb:

J


----------



## flexwright

would some guest spots motivate you?


----------



## ba baracuss

flexwright said:


> would some guest spots motivate you?


I'm guessing this might be a clue as to what Nytol may be bringing:


----------



## jjb1

glad to hear things are panning out better for you j, wasnt as bad as 1st thought after all


----------



## supercell

flexwright said:


> would some guest spots motivate you?


.

They probably would but I'm really not planning anything this year. If I did any they would be later in the season but at the moment I want to remain natural and that would really put pay to doing anything this year.

2010 is going to be a busy year. Neil and I are already formulating our plan. I'll be doing my first pro show and also will hope to do some guest spots and show everyone the improvements I will have made.

Matt is good motivation for me. He's a strong MF and that spurs me on. He was very instrumental in my success last year and gave me 100% commitment and always boosted my confidence if I was ever waivering (which to be fair wasn't often!!)

Top man really, I owe him alot. His knowledge is second to none. His little facts that he comes out with never cease to amaze me. He may be a man of few words but the words he does speak are legendary and he's a great friend with a similar sense of humour!!! :lol: :thumb:

J


----------



## dmcc

ba baracuss said:


> I'm guessing this might be a clue as to what Nytol may be bringing:


*dmcc abuses account details to buy tons of porn and gear*


----------



## supercell

*Update.*

*
*

*
Back* Fri 16th Jan

*Deads*

1x8 70

1x6 110

1x4 150

1x3 180

1x3 195

Felt good to be doing deads after nearly 4 weeks off them

Leg felt fine but felt it a lot in my hamstrings in first few sets as I obviously was aware of my recent injury and subconciously was not driving with legs.

Back felt good but again bicep and forearm tendons sore as fcuk

*Reverse grip pulldowns*

1x10 60

1x8 70

1x6+2 assisted 90

1x12 60

*Rope pulls*

1x15 3/4 stack

1x15 stack

1x13 stack

Good workout. Head still not in it but nice to be back deadlifting again after a break. Will be sore tomorrow no doubt.

J


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

You sound down mate. I guess as you have no immediate plans to compete you are lacking the drive you had last year?


----------



## supercell

I'm enjoying life mate and at the moment I have other priorities, simple as.

I'll be back tho dont worry, just taking some well deserved down time with me wifee.

J


----------



## Nytol

I've been sloppy with the updating, keep forgetting TBH.

*Last Friday*

Deadlift 265 x 3 (Felt like crap, but back day has for the past 2 weeks)

Will be adding 2.5kg to the bar each week from now on as I was all over the place with my weights and reps.

Nothing else worth talking about.

*Monday*

Leg Extensions

5 x 10

7 x 10

9 x 15

Front Squat

65kg x 5

105kg x 5

145kg x 3

165kg x 3

Felt pretty strong considering the pre exhaust and it being about a month since I trained legs.

Seated Leg Curls

? x 10

? x 10

Standing Leg Curls

25 x 5-6 (had nothing left in my hams, could not even curl my leg up).

We have not trained hamstrings for months.

*Today's Training*

Bench Press (all reps paused at the chest)

60kg x 8

100kg x 5

155kg x 3

190kg x 3

172.5kg x 5+1f

I had a pain in the short head of my right bicep, hurt a lot on the 172.5 so a bit of a $hit set, could have been the cold, it felt 5 degrees colder inside the gym, than outside.

190 felt quite comfortable.

50 degree Inc Flyes

32kg x 6

46kg x 6+1f

OH EZ Extensions

50kg x 8

60kg x 6

75kg x 6+1f

Parallel Bar Dips

BW+20 x 6

BW+40 x 7-8+1p, drop weight BW x 6ish


----------



## METAL

Great benching mate. Seems you can keep progressing despite the chest infection! Has that cleared up now? How has the shoulder reacted today?


----------



## Nytol

Thanks mate, cough and infection finally seem to have passed, finally!


----------



## supercell

*Update.*

*Legs.* First time trained in 3 weeks since injury.

*Leg ext*

1x15 2

1x15 3

1x12 4

1x12 5

1x10 6

1x10 7

Pleased as had no pain just a massive pump

*Squats*

1x12 65

1x12 65

1x12 65

nice and deep and felt fine, no pain in leg. Nice to get back squatting but was more to get over my fear of doing the movement.

*
Seated leg curls*

1x12 11

1x12 12

1x10 13

*
Standing leg curls*

1x10

1x10

Good workout, felt great to be back training legs. Very sore still 2 dats after!!

Today

*
Chest*

*Bench*

*
*

1x12 60

1x10 80

1x3 100

*6x3 120 (80% of max. (Today was week1 see below))*

Will be doing the following bench routine

*
Week 1*

6x3 @ 80%

*Week 2*

6x4 @ 80%

*Week 3*

6x5 @ 80%

*Week 4*

6x6 @ 80%

*Week 5*

5x5 @ 85%

*Week 6*

4x4 @ 90%

*Week 7*

3x3 @ 95%

*Week 8*

2x2 @ 100%

*Week 9*

New max!!!!!!

*
**Cable crossovers*

3x12

*
**Weighted dips*

1x15 20kgs

1x12 40kgs then dropped weight and did further 10 reps without weight.

Felt good today. Elbows still hurt but not as bad.

Head getting back into it.

Travelling up to see John H, Paul B and Wade S up in Rochdale at Evolution gym. be good to train somewhere different and I know that once I am back Matt wants to go train at Hirep gym in Folkstone; a true PL mecca!!!

J


----------



## supercell

Update

I am currently up in Manchester at Paul Booth and John Hodgsons gym in Rochdale.

I trained at Paul Georges Olympic gym yesterday and today I am training at Evolution Gym.

I am hoping that I can now start to get that fire back in my belly again that gave me so much success last year. its been lacking of late but I have had a good chat with John, Paul and Wade and am feeling good.

Today I am training back and with a plethora of Hammer Strength stuff here I cant wait to get stuck in!!!

I'l report back later.

J


----------



## Nytol

dutch_scott said:


> did the 190 go up with a rep or so in the tank nytol?


Hard to say, the 3rd rep slowed at the top, but having 3 reps as the number in my head will also have affected this.

I'll be going for 192.5kg next week, once the 3rd rep is just doable, I'll drop down to adding just 1kg to the bar each week, but I feel I have 1 or 2 more weeks before I have to do that.


----------



## ElfinTan

supercell said:


> Update
> 
> I am currently up in Manchester at Paul Booth and John Hodgsons gym in Rochdale.
> 
> I trained at Paul Georges Olympic gym yesterday and today I am training at Evolution Gym.
> 
> I am hoping that I can now start to get that fire back in my belly again that gave me so much success last year. its been lacking of late but I have had a good chat with John, Paul and Wade and am feeling good.
> 
> Today I am training back and with a plethora of Hammer Strength stuff here I cant wait to get stuck in!!!
> 
> I'l report back later.
> 
> J


I hope you didn't miss me too much! :whistling:


----------



## Tall

dutch_scott said:


> are they an official hammer site?
> 
> free weights are the best but some of the hammer back equipment really brought my back up loads, great kit,
> 
> did the 190 go up with a rep or so in the tank nytol?





Nytol said:


> Hard to say, the 3rd rep slowed at the top, but having 3 reps as the number in my head will also have affected this.
> 
> I'll be going for 192.5kg next week, once the 3rd rep is just doable, I'll drop down to adding just 1kg to the bar each week, but I feel I have 1 or 2 more weeks before I have to do that.


Your current 1rm will be between 210kg and 225kg based on your last workout Mr N.


----------



## Tall

t.dymond said:


> can anyone tell me where i can get melotan and has anyone tried it how did they get on :beer:


Wrong thread. You want JW007's Bisto vs Oxo vs Melanotan thread


----------



## Nytol

dutch_scott said:


> do u find this progressive poundage worksfor only say 6-8 weeks unless u rotate 3 rep max exercise or .....
> 
> i found i could up my 5 rep but not 1-3... just weak ass me
> 
> do u do any 3 board presses, i found helped alot


Yes, you are a ****.

I can progress like that for quite a while, it is how I have always trained since the start really.

I have never done board presses except when trying to get a touch in a shirt, my triceps are a strong point, but to feel the heavier weight I may try them, or do rack lock outs as I get closer to attempting the single, I find it helps a lot psychologically if the weight feels light when you un rack it.



t.dymond said:


> can anyone tell me where i can get melotan and has anyone tried it how did they get on :beer:


F*ck off!



Tall said:


> Your current 1rm will be between 210kg and 225kg based on your last workout Mr N.


Sweet :thumb:


----------



## supercell

Update

Had a great weekend away in Manchester and my back is ruined. Sore from top to bottom and whole body aches.

Today Matt and I trained shoulders. We started with a pre exhaust on side laterals.

Side Laterals (Charles Glass style)

1x12 10

1x12 12

1x12 14

1x8 17 then dropped to

1x6 12

Seated dbell press

1x30 12

1x36 12

1x40 12

1x46 7+1 assisted

Felt heavy and elbows were very sore indeed on the first set. Gradually got better through sets.

Face down rear lateral raises

1x15 14

1x15 17

1x15 17

Calves

We hadn't trained calves for weeks and weeks so today we just did 4 sets of standing calf raises

1x15 stack

1x15 stack

1x12 stack +60kgs(3 plates)

1x12 stack +60kgs(3 plates)

Not too bad a workout to be honest. Got my head back in the right place today and have eaten 6 meals so far and NO SH1TE!!

I also made a decision regarding my sponsorship for the next 12 months which I will reveal once I have signed this week.

So all in all everything is in the right place for me to springboard from here into the rest of 2009.

J


----------



## dmcc

supercell said:


> I also made a decision regarding my sponsorship for the next 12 months which I will reveal once I have signed this week.
> 
> So all in all everything is in the right place for me to springboard from here into the rest of 2009.
> 
> J


*Awaits drum roll*

Nice training J.


----------



## Nytol

Today's Training

CG Lat Raise

10kg x 8

17kg x 8

19kg x 6

21kg x 5+2f, Drop weight, 14kg x 6+2f

Seated DB Press, (full range  touching delts at the bottom of the rep)

38kg x 8

46kg x 8+1f (p1ss poor weight, but they are the heaviest non shaky DB's)

46kg x 5+1f

Seated Bent Over Lat Raise

10kg x 10

12kg x 10+2p

Standing Calf Raise

Stack x 15

+60kg x 15

+60kg x 13+1p

Painful session, delts were on fire, and calves are seizing up nicely.


----------



## jw007

Nytol said:


> Today's Training
> 
> CG Lat Raise
> 
> 10kg x 8
> 
> 17kg x 8
> 
> 19kg x 6
> 
> 21kg x 5+2f, Drop weight, 14kg x 6+2f
> 
> *Seated DB Press, (full range *  * touching delts at the bottom of the rep)*
> 
> Painful session, delts were on fire, and calves are seizing up nicely.


Most surely they can only be half reps at most mate????

What with the huge cannonball Delts you have..

Full ROM for sure is an impossability:lol:


----------



## Guest

Nytol said:


> 46kg x 8+1f (p1ss poor weight, but they are the heaviest non shaky DB's)
> 
> 46kg x 5+1f


 Do my eyes decieve me or do i see not one but TWO working sets for you mate.....i will go and get my coat now that hell must have frozen over!

Its nice to see that the journal is still going strong and looking forward to the update from you James.


----------



## Nytol

jw007 said:


> Most surely they can only be half reps at most mate????
> 
> What with the huge cannonball Delts you have..
> 
> Full ROM for sure is an impossability:lol:


You have a point partial King, :thumb:



Con said:


> Do my eyes decieve me or do i see not one but TWO working sets for you mate.....i will go and get my coat now that hell must have frozen over!
> 
> Its nice to see that the journal is still going strong and looking forward to the update from you James.


Blame the short one, he goaded me into it, called me names 

We have not trained delts properly for months, and not much all year, so the muscle endurance was p1ss poor, as I knew it would be, I thought the extra set may help this, plus 8 reps with 46kg, pre exhausted or not is a bit girly,


----------



## Tall

James - assuming you leave 1 in the tank on the last set, then the following should happen during your routine:

(Assuming you basing your 1rm as 150kg, red assumes you don't leave any reps in the tank and is max effort)



supercell said:


> Will be doing the following bench routine
> 
> *Week 1*
> 
> 6x3 @ 80%
> 
> *Week 2*
> 
> 6x4 @ 80%
> 
> *Week 3*
> 
> 6x5 @ 80% (Confirms 150kg 1rm, 140kg)
> 
> *Week 4*
> 
> 6x6 @ 80% (1rm = 155kg, 145kg)
> 
> *Week 5*
> 
> 5x5 @ 85% (1rm = 160kg, 147.5kg)
> 
> *Week 6*
> 
> 4x4 @ 90% (1rm = 165kg, 152.5kg)
> 
> *Week 7*
> 
> 3x3 @ 95% (1rm = 170kg, 155kg/157.5kg)
> 
> *Week 8*
> 
> 2x2 @ 100% (1rm = 170kg, 157.5kg/160kg)
> 
> *Week 9*
> 
> New max!!!!!! 170kg


So you will be good for between 157.5kg (5% gain) and 170kg (13% gain) depending on how hard the sets feel


----------



## jw007

Tall said:


> James - assuming you leave 1 in the tank on the last set, then the following should happen during your routine:
> 
> (Assuming you basing your 1rm as 150kg, red assumes you don't leave any reps in the tank and is max effort)
> 
> So you will be good for between 157.5kg (5% gain) and 170kg (13% gain) depending on how hard the sets feel


My God:confused1:

Do you have to "MATHS" everything up???

Cant you just go lift some big fck off weights like the good old days (you know pre aas) :thumbup1:


----------



## Tall

jw007 said:


> My God:confused1:
> 
> Do you have to "MATHS" everything up???
> 
> Cant you just go lift some big fck off weights like the good old days (you know pre aas) :thumbup1:


Given you claim to be a MENSA member you should love the maths :thumb:


----------



## jw007

Tall said:


> Given you claim to be a MENSA member you should *love the maths* :thumb:


I do, I love it that my guns are a tad under 20", Just love to measure:thumbup1: And my Raw bench is equal or more to your raw squat, I like equalling:lol: :lol:


----------



## Tall

jw007 said:


> I do, I love it that my guns are a tad under 20", Just love to measure:thumbup1: And my Raw bench is equal or more to your raw squat, I like equalling:lol: :lol:


I still have 8 inches on you, in every sense of the word :lol: :thumb:


----------



## jw007

Tall said:


> I still have 8 inches on you, in every sense of the word :lol: :thumb:


Sh1t comeback, Hardly very swole, is a basic admission of your weak squat!!!

I expected more:confused1: :confused1:


----------



## Tall

jw007 said:


> Sh1t comeback, Hardly very swole, is a basic admission of your weak squat!!!
> 
> I expected more:confused1: :confused1:


Meh. It's late. My concern is if I mock you too much you will take solace in stella, large quantities of anabolics and harlots.... :whistling:


----------



## jjb1

i hope everything holds out for you in this next chapter of this journal j

that bench is awsome if anywhere near 170 ......and this is clean yes? and at what weight?


----------



## Nytol

dutch_scott said:


> are u guys now bbuilding,
> 
> i say this as im not familiar with many powerlifters doin a session devoted to shoulders,
> 
> plus u seem to be training them in the above session more for hypertrophy?
> 
> correct me if im seein things.
> 
> if so why the changed?
> 
> Metal just emailed me a gr8 routine im puttin into place whilst am off the supps.


We changed to a 9 day split, which I much prefer, so just put delts in on the spare day.

7 days for each bodypart is too frequent for me, I made great gains on a 14 day split for a few years, training just twice per week.

My training is for strength and hypertrophy I am not of the belief that they differ at all, (for me at least).


----------



## supercell

Tall said:


> James - assuming you leave 1 in the tank on the last set, then the following should happen during your routine:
> 
> (Assuming you basing your 1rm as 150kg, red assumes you don't leave any reps in the tank and is max effort)
> 
> So you will be good for between 157.5kg (5% gain) and 170kg (13% gain) depending on how hard the sets feel


Good work my friend. Thanking thee. :thumb:

J


----------



## supercell

Con said:


> Do my eyes decieve me or do i see not one but TWO working sets for you mate.....i will go and get my coat now that hell must have frozen over!
> 
> Its nice to see that the journal is still going strong and looking forward to the update from you James.


On previous page my good man:thumbup1:

J


----------



## supercell

dutch_scott said:


> are u guys now bbuilding,
> 
> i say this as im not familiar with many powerlifters doin a session devoted to shoulders,
> 
> plus u seem to be training them in the above session more for hypertrophy?
> 
> correct me if im seein things.
> 
> if so why the changed?
> 
> Metal just emailed me a gr8 routine im puttin into place whilst am off the supps.


I'm just lifting weights, just do as I am told. No chance of growing at the mo so the status quo is about as much as I can hope for. 

Whether I train for strength or growth it matters not cos my body is saying NO to both.

Today and yesterday my diet has been spot on. This will now continue for the forseeable future. So the eating is now right lets hope the training follows suit. :beer:

J


----------



## Bulldozer

Nytol said:


> My training is for strength and hypertrophy I am not of the belief that they differ at all, (for me at least).


Ditto that :thumbup1:


----------



## Tall

supercell said:


> Good work my friend. Thanking thee. :thumb:
> 
> J


No worries. :thumb:


----------



## Nytol

Todays Training

Leg Extensions

5 x 10

8 x 8

10 x 15

Front Squats

65kg x 6

115kg x 4

167.5kg x 3

Felt crap, possibly too heavy after the pre exhaust?

Form just felt all wrong today.

Standing Leg Curl

20 x 6

25 x 6

30 x 5+1f

Seated Leg Curls

12 x 15

13 x 12+1f

Was in immense pain after this, 

Calves were still sore, but not as sore as 'Limpy' James', :lol:


----------



## Nytol

dutch_scott said:


> can i be devils advocat. why do u "pre exhaust" and only do the quad muscles and not glutes and hams, which have a significant impact on the squat?
> 
> i found i was stronger doin leg extensions / leg curls standing (more glutes) then squat, ironically more so than just leg extensions and squats)
> 
> i feel the pre exhaust for quads doin leg extentions then squats is a strange pre exhaust.


I think it is a very normal pre exhaust, but I am not really a fan of it, and will not be doing it next week.

The last 2 sessions I have just started with it as James has, due to his quad pull.


----------



## Nytol

dutch_scott said:


> i messed up how to word that....
> 
> do u think its odd considering the fact squat involves so many muscles to isolate pre exhaust wise?


I did think "what the f*ck is he talking about?", but given your recent on board traumas, I did not want to push you over the edge, 

I do not think it is an esp good idea really.

I'm not really a fan of pre exhaust at all, we did it for delts because as you will see when you come to the gym the 55kg + DB's are not in the best shape, and James has a pain in his tricep which makes bar work painful.


----------



## Guest

Decent front squatting all the same.

Do you have any tip for holding the bar against your neck? I cant do the olympic grip so i do the arms crossed grip but when i go over 365lb it literally starts to choke me out to the point where i am about to pass out.......very girly i know:rolleyes:

Leg extensions prior to front squats is a sure recipe for a weaker front squat.


----------



## Bulldozer

Con said:


> Decent front squatting all the same.
> 
> Do you have any tip for holding the bar against your neck? I cant do the olympic grip so i do the arms crossed grip but when i go over 365lb it literally starts to choke me out to the point where i am about to pass out.......very girly i know:rolleyes:
> 
> Leg extensions prior to front squats is a sure recipe for a weaker front squat.


You ever tried a manta ray con ? (or is the front squat one a sting ray, i forget now)

I have both, the back squat one is ****e. But i find the front squat one to really help hold the bar in place.


----------



## Guest

Bulldozer said:


> You ever tried a manta ray con ? (or is the front squat one a sting ray, i forget now)
> 
> I have both, the back squat one is ****e. But i find the front squat one to really help hold the bar in place.


 Yes used that several years ago and even though it feels slightly different to a front squat it is very good....i probably should just dish out for one.


----------



## Bulldozer

Con said:


> Yes used that several years ago and even though it feels slightly different to a front squat it is very good....i probably should just dish out for one.


They arent mega expensive and expect they are even cheaper in the states. Worth a go mate.

I wouldnt front squat without one again.


----------



## Nytol

Con said:


> Decent front squatting all the same.
> 
> Do you have any tip for holding the bar against your neck? I cant do the olympic grip so i do the arms crossed grip but when i go over 365lb it literally starts to choke me out to the point where i am about to pass out.......very girly i know:rolleyes:


I do not find the choking thing too much of an issue, I hook my thumbs under to twist the bar into my throat to stop it slipping.

Far from comfortable, but it does the job.



Bulldozer said:


> You ever tried a manta ray con ? (or is the front squat one a sting ray, i forget now)
> 
> I have both, the back squat one is ****e. But i find the front squat one to really help hold the bar in place.


I tried the sting ray once, and hated it, so did James, we used it for 2 warm ups, then ditched it, never to be seen again.

It made the weight sit too far forward, so there was too much pressure to keep your arms up.


----------



## Bulldozer

Different strokes for different folks i guess Matt..

Without it the bar chokes me and i cant breath..

I found it took some getting used too, but now i love it


----------



## Nytol

Bulldozer said:


> Different strokes for different folks i guess Matt..
> 
> Without it the bar chokes me and i cant breath..
> 
> I found it took some getting used too, but now i love it


Absolutely, I was gutted that it was not the wonderful thing I was hoping it would be.



dutch_scott said:


> hahaha thanks, ur a sweet guy :wub:
> 
> i just loose so much power, as opposed to if i leg press first im strangely stronger...
> 
> Why front squats?


Front squats hit my quads well, and do not hurt my knees, back squats do, regardless of stance, Leg press does not hit my quads well at all, and kills my knees.

Hack squats on the right machine work well, so I have a choice of two compound movements really.

When I hurt my knee I could not train legs, or even deadlift for nearly 2 years, and only started training them hard again since training with James, I was paranoid about re injuring the knee.


----------



## supercell

As Matt said I am 'Mr Limpy' (dont know what he was referring to there after our coversation today about libido!!!LOL)

My calves are quite frankly useless, good for sh1t; I am now at a point where all I can do is limp everywhere on tiptoe.

6 weeks with no calf raises and then just with 4 sets this happens. Reminds me vividly of when I overtrained them and got severe DOMS when I was at Uni, I ended up on crutches for 10 days.

I could well be heading the same way.

I know I sound like a broken record with all my training/body woes but I honestly think I should find another sport. I reckon Lion baiting would be better and safer.

Anyway on a positive note I actually have got my head back into training and eating so this is very good after the non descript few months I have had.

Today as Matt said was legs and overall I was very pleased. My leg was fine and I increased my weights on everything.

Leg Ext

1x12 5

1x12 6

1x12 7

1x10 8

Squats

1x12 65

1x12 85

1x12 105

Standing leg curls

1x10 5

1x10 6

1x10 6

Seated leg curls

1x15 12

Lying leg curls

1x12 6 (calves were killing me as well as hams by this point, I spent the next 15 mins just limping around in circles pulling strange faces much to Matts amusement)

Pleased with the session. Next week we go to 125kgs, nice and deep. Just one step at a time.

Chest on friday if I can walk to the car and then get out and walk to the gym.

J


----------



## ParaManiac

Nytol said:


> I'm not really a fan of pre exhaust at all, we did it for delts because as you will see when you come to the gym the 55kg + DB's are not in the best shape, and James has a pain in his tricep which makes bar work painful.


Just for interest,i posted this study on pre exhaust a while back

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/training-articles/31400-pre-exhaust-study.html


----------



## Nytol

Today's Training

Bench Press (all reps paused at the chest)

60kg x 10

110kg x 5

155kg x 3

192.5kg x 3

50 Degree Inc BB Press

100kg x 6

120kg x 6

130kg x 3+1f

30 Degree Incline EZ Extensions

40kg x 8

50kg x 6

60kg x 6+1f (drop weight)

40kg x 7+1f

Felt cold and tight at the gym, shoulders were still sore so bench did not feel very good but the weight was OK.


----------



## Nytol

Lack of eating is what stops me growing more, but I grow better on this than any other kind of training, genetically I will never be 21st, but TBH I'd not want to be, 18st7, felt too heavy for me.

I have actually made the effort to eat more this past week, and quite a few people I know, (all unrelated), have decided to sort their eating out too, so I have to keep up


----------



## Nytol

Lack of eating is what stops me growing more, but I grow better on this than any other kind of training, genetically I will never be 21st, but TBH I'd not want to be, 18st7, felt too heavy for me.

I have actually made the effort to eat more this past week, and quite a few people I know, (all unrelated), have decided to sort their eating out too, so I have to keep up


----------



## supercell

Update.

Decided to take the week off. I have noticed that I am feeling better already and my joints are feeling better too. I have started taking a joint formula now that Matt gave me and I think it is having a profound effect.

So things on hold until monday then it will start again.

J


----------



## supercell

Update.

Took week off and was itching to get back training so knew that I was rested and ready to go again.

Leg is now 100% and shoulder is now 100% HOWEVER seem to have a big problem with left elbow and associated nerve problems. My hand is now numb or has pins and needles most of the time once my arm is flexed. So eating, brushing teeth, lifting weights, sleeping etc brings it on. It now wakes me at least 5 times a night.

Physio has suggested that there maybe some bone growth or slight degradation of the joint which is pressing on the nerve so has suggested now that firstly I have an xray then an MRI. He has been doing a little manipulation and also accupuncture but to no avail. I also do have a little carpal tunnel too which isn't helping the overall problem but bending my elbow brings it on more than just flexing my wrist.

Anyway I am battling on and trained legs, chest and back last week. All went well with my dead getting back up to 225.

I am entering a gym comp which is doing as many deads in 75 seconds with your bodyweight. I haven't deadlifted for a good few weeks (apart from last week) so I thought I'd have a little tickle with it and did 20 reps in 30 seconds. My goal is 40 reps in the full 75 secs.

Matt wants to film me throwing up so all will be shown next week when I attempt it.

After having a week off the DOMS have been awesome this week, I have felt like I have been run over. The joint formulas I am now taking (and have been for nearly 3 weeks) have started to take effect which is good.

I am eating well but my bodyweight has fallen to 88kgs now. I hadn't weighed myself for a while as I knew I was smaller but hey, that's life being natural.

I feel healthy in myself and had all my bloods done and apart from test levels etc my kidneys, liver and blood are in great shape.

I am back training with Matt on Wednesday as I have to be in London tomorrow.

James


----------



## leafman

Not sure how i aint spottted this but will read it later. By the way thanks for dvd james arrived today signed aswell over the moon buddy :thumbup1:


----------



## shauno

bump


----------



## ba baracuss

shauno said:


> bump


Waste of time mate I think they've sacked this thread off.


----------

